# 2011: weekly results and rankings



## MatsBergsten (Apr 14, 2011)

First summary list for 2011. For those new to this, the results are the mean of the five best efforts of 13 (week 01 - week 13 2011). If you have not participated (with an ok result) at least five weeks your are not listed.

2x2x2: (34)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Ville Seppänen                2.18
 2  SimonWestlund                 2.51
 3  AnsonL                        2.78
 4  RCTACameron                   3.12
 5  Yes, We Can!                  3.13
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Jaysammey777                  3.19
 7  cuberkid10                    3.50
 8  Puzzle                        3.71
 9  Baian Liu                     4.00
10  Evan Liu                      4.20
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Hyprul 9-ty2                  4.38
12  Elliot                        4.65
13  Tim Reynolds                  4.81
14   (X)                          4.87
15  KryuzbanDmitry                5.06
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Kian                          5.13
17  Blablabla                     6.03
18  Keroma12                      6.08
19  hkne95                        6.10
20  pierrotlenageur               6.13
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Zane_C                        6.38
22  LouisCormier                  6.62
23  AvGalen                       6.72
24  PeterV                        6.96
25  Jakube                        7.24
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  masteranders1                 7.24
27  Mike Hughey                   7.39
28  James Ludlow                  7.48
29  Norbi                         8.00
30  Xishem                        8.06
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Alcuber                       8.78
32  MaeLSTRoM                     9.74
33  MichaelErskine               11.11
34  MatsBergsten                 19.07
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 : (38)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Yes, We Can!                  9.12
 2  SimonWestlund                 9.55
 3  Ville Seppänen                9.74
 4  AnsonL                       10.02
 5  onionhoney                   10.46
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Hyprul 9-ty2                 10.62
 7   (X)                         12.74
 8  Puzzle                       13.40
 9  Zane_C                       13.80
10  Evan Liu                     13.85
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  cuberkid10                   14.00
12  Kian                         14.17
13  Tim Reynolds                 14.25
14  Jaysammey777                 14.72
15  pierrotlenageur              15.77
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  antoineccantin               16.76
17  LouisCormier                 16.94
18  Alan Chang                   16.95
19  KryuzbanDmitry               16.99
20  hkne95                       17.40
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Keroma12                     18.07
22  masteranders1                18.68
23  James Ludlow                 19.71
24  larf                         20.46
25  Baian Liu                    20.52
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  AvGalen                      20.77
27  Xishem                       21.56
28  Mike Hughey                  21.98
29  Blablabla                    22.99
30  Norbi                        23.79
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Jakube                       24.05
32  PeterV                       24.48
33  coinman                      25.55
34  MaeLSTRoM                    26.85
35  cmhardw                      30.68
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  MichaelErskine               32.93
37  RubikZz                      36.53
38  MatsBergsten                 43.85
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4: (24)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Hyprul 9-ty2                 45.27
 2  SimonWestlund                46.63
 3  Yes, We Can!                 48.29
 4  AnsonL                       49.44
 5  Ville Seppänen               52.09
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  pierrotlenageur              54.90
 7  Kian                       1:00.14
 8  Evan Liu                   1:00.79
 9  Tim Reynolds               1:10.10
10  cuberkid10                 1:10.98
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Zane_C                     1:12.05
12  James Ludlow               1:13.39
13   (X)                       1:14.23
14  Jaysammey777               1:15.74
15  LouisCormier               1:16.08
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  AvGalen                    1:17.02
17  Keroma12                   1:29.24
18  Mike Hughey                1:29.66
19  masteranders1              1:30.72
20  RCTACameron                1:33.16
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Jakube                     1:39.07
22  hkne95                     1:40.70
23  MaeLSTRoM                  2:09.37
24  MichaelErskine             2:14.83
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5: (21)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund              1:26.90
 2  Yes, We Can!               1:31.23
 3  Ville Seppänen             1:35.79
 4  AnsonL                     1:38.82
 5  Hyprul 9-ty2               1:41.05
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Kian                       2:01.26
 7  Tim Reynolds               2:01.34
 8  AvGalen                    2:01.88
 9  pierrotlenageur            2:06.00
10  Keroma12                   2:17.37
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11   (X)                       2:18.87
12  James Ludlow               2:20.09
13  LouisCormier               2:29.97
14  Mike Hughey                2:32.09
15  Evan Liu                   2:34.40
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Zane_C                     2:35.19
17  RCTACameron                3:10.75
18  Jakube                     3:15.06
19  masteranders1              3:19.32
20  Jaysammey777               3:50.83
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  MaeLSTRoM                  4:10.41
[/COLOR]
```
6x6x6: (6)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund              2:44.18
 2  Keroma12                   3:42.38
 3  AvGalen                    4:05.09
 4  pierrotlenageur            4:10.62
 5  Tim Reynolds               4:19.13
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Mike Hughey                5:02.22
[/COLOR]
```
7x7x7: (7)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund              4:41.03
 2  Ville Seppänen             5:22.01
 3  Keroma12                   6:08.44
 4  AvGalen                    6:12.62
 5  Tim Reynolds               6:23.84
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Mike Hughey                7:28.11
 7  Kian                       7:31.36
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 one handed: (25)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  AnsonL                       15.26
 2  Yes, We Can!                 18.07
 3  SimonWestlund                19.20
 4  Hyprul 9-ty2                 19.70
 5  Ville Seppänen               19.99
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Kian                         23.54
 7   (X)                         24.47
 8  Zane_C                       25.45
 9  Puzzle                       26.57
10  Jaysammey777                 29.41
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Tim Reynolds                 29.73
12  Evan Liu                     31.77
13  RCTACameron                  34.29
14  AvGalen                      35.63
15  cuberkid10                   38.30
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  LouisCormier                 38.39
17  Mike Hughey                  42.71
18  pierrotlenageur              43.91
19  Blablabla                    46.15
20  Xishem                       47.51
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Jakube                       53.97
22  Keroma12                     55.02
23  hkne95                       55.62
24  MichaelErskine             1:08.81
25  MaeLSTRoM                  1:16.83
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 with feet: (4)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Henrik                     1:00.43
 2  SimonWestlund              1:17.58
 3  Mike Hughey                1:40.68
 4  Jaysammey777               3:37.31
[/COLOR]
```
2x2x2 Blindfolded: (17)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Ville Seppänen                6.67
 2  SimonWestlund                 6.75
 3  Evan Liu                     12.83
 4  AnsonL                       17.24
 5  Jaysammey777                 17.26
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  RCTACameron                  17.41
 7  Zane_C                       20.56
 8  Mike Hughey                  22.57
 9  Kian                         25.28
10  MatsBergsten                 26.25
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Tim Reynolds                 28.09
12  Jakube                       37.40
13  Keroma12                     38.98
14  pierrotlenageur              39.63
15  AvGalen                      46.52
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Blablabla                    58.48
17   (X)                       1:09.85
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 Blindfolded: (17)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Ville Seppänen               31.68
 2  Yes, We Can!                 53.51
 3  Zane_C                       58.01
 4  SimonWestlund              1:13.80
 5  cmhardw                    1:19.43
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Mike Hughey                1:21.84
 7  Hyprul 9-ty2               1:25.85
 8  MatsBergsten               1:39.21
 9  Jakube                     2:08.82
10  Tim Reynolds               2:18.51
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  okayama                    2:21.74
12  Norbi                      2:25.78
13  Jaysammey777               2:37.35
14  Keroma12                   2:46.97
15  pierrotlenageur            3:02.75
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Kian                       3:05.37
17  AvGalen                    3:58.32
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4 Blindfolded: (7)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Ville Seppänen             3:16.52
 2  cmhardw                    5:12.69
 3  Mike Hughey                6:29.41
 4  SimonWestlund              6:33.33
 5  MatsBergsten               6:47.70
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Zane_C                     7:32.26
 7  okayama                   15:36.89
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5 Blindfolded: (7)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Ville Seppänen             7:00.45
 2  cmhardw                   11:24.27
 3  Zane_C                    11:33.71
 4  Mike Hughey               13:20.44
 5  MatsBergsten              15:45.09
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  SimonWestlund             16:50.35
 7  okayama                   36:30.91
[/COLOR]
```
6x6x6 Blindfolded: (1)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey               38:11.11
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Multi blind: (10)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"]
 1  Zane_C                    11.8
 2  Mike Hughey               7.8
 3  MatsBergsten              6.0
 4  Kian                      5.8
 5  SimonWestlund             5.4
 6  okayama                   4.0
 7  Tim Reynolds              1.8
 8  Keroma12                  1.2
 9  Jaysammey777              1.0
10  Jakube                    0.4
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Match the scramble: (6)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                49.38
 2  Jaysammey777                 58.77
 3  AvGalen                    1:03.21
 4  Tim Reynolds               1:18.25
 5  Mike Hughey                1:19.57
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Kian                       1:45.59
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4 Relay: (16)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund              1:03.27
 2  Ville Seppänen             1:15.39
 3  pierrotlenageur            1:20.77
 4  Evan Liu                   1:22.51
 5  Kian                       1:23.50
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  cuberkid10                 1:26.36
 7   (X)                       1:28.25
 8  Zane_C                     1:35.72
 9  Tim Reynolds               1:38.46
10  AvGalen                    1:45.55
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Jaysammey777               1:45.66
12  Keroma12                   1:54.75
13  Mike Hughey                1:58.84
14  masteranders1              2:05.08
15  Jakube                     2:14.31
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  MaeLSTRoM                  3:03.37
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4-5 Relay: (14)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund              2:37.04
 2  Ville Seppänen             3:01.95
 3  pierrotlenageur            3:29.70
 4  Kian                       3:33.99
 5  Tim Reynolds               3:46.02
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  AvGalen                    3:53.36
 7   (X)                       3:53.57
 8  Evan Liu                   4:10.15
 9  Zane_C                     4:14.97
10  Keroma12                   4:24.45
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Mike Hughey                4:43.87
12  Jakube                     5:19.73
13  Jaysammey777               5:40.86
14  MaeLSTRoM                  7:07.41
[/COLOR]
```
Magic: (12)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  KryuzbanDmitry                0.98
 2  SimonWestlund                 1.25
 3  Evan Liu                      1.25
 4  Tim Reynolds                  1.45
 5  Jaysammey777                  1.49
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  cuberkid10                    1.57
 7  pierrotlenageur               1.67
 8  AvGalen                       1.68
 9  MaeLSTRoM                     2.04
10  LouisCormier                  2.23
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  RubikZz                       5.19
12  Mike Hughey                   9.87
[/COLOR]
```
Master Magic: (7)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Evan Liu                      2.81
 2  KryuzbanDmitry                2.91
 3  SimonWestlund                 3.59
 4  Mike Hughey                   3.74
 5  Tim Reynolds                  4.41
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Jaysammey777                  4.66
 7  AvGalen                       4.70
[/COLOR]
```
Skewb: (6)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Jaysammey777                 13.82
 2  Mike Hughey                  18.03
 3  MaeLSTRoM                    18.73
 4  Alcuber                      19.16
 5  cuberkid10                   19.28
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Tim Reynolds                 19.49
[/COLOR]
```
Clock: (10)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  larf                          7.78
 2  SimonWestlund                 9.30
 3  KryuzbanDmitry               10.15
 4  Tim Reynolds                 10.97
 5  Evan Liu                     13.60
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Baian Liu                    15.22
 7  AvGalen                      16.00
 8  Mike Hughey                  17.42
 9  Jaysammey777                 18.24
10  Kian                         19.02
[/COLOR]
```
Pyraminx: (21)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Odder                         3.27
 2  KryuzbanDmitry                4.23
 3  Puzzle                        4.38
 4  SimonWestlund                 4.57
 5  Jaysammey777                  6.63
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Evan Liu                      6.83
 7  Ville Seppänen                6.92
 8  Baian Liu                     7.57
 9  RCTACameron                   8.98
10  Tim Reynolds                  9.40
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  cuberkid10                    9.66
12   (X)                         10.45
13  Kian                         10.72
14  LouisCormier                 11.04
15  Zane_C                       11.15
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  AvGalen                      13.53
17  Mike Hughey                  14.23
18  pierrotlenageur              14.38
19  MichaelErskine               15.74
20  MaeLSTRoM                    16.15
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Jakube                       29.94
[/COLOR]
```
Megaminx: (11)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                50.86
 2   (X)                       1:28.41
 3  Jaysammey777               1:28.90
 4  Ville Seppänen             1:39.75
 5  Evan Liu                   1:58.40
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  LouisCormier               2:10.53
 7  Tim Reynolds               2:20.54
 8  AvGalen                    2:41.96
 9  Mike Hughey                2:54.72
10  Keroma12                   3:04.03
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  MaeLSTRoM                  3:11.43
[/COLOR]
```
Square-1: (10)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                19.06
 2  Ville Seppänen               25.72
 3  Evan Liu                     37.85
 4  Mike Hughey                  39.42
 5  AnsonL                       40.56
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Jaysammey777                 41.67
 7  cuberkid10                   43.47
 8  Tim Reynolds                 46.83
 9  AvGalen                      57.68
10  MaeLSTRoM                  1:41.55
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 fewest moves: (13)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  guusrs                    26.2
 2  okayama                   27.4
 3  Ville Seppänen            27.8
 4  Attila                    29.4
 5  irontwig                  29.6
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Cubenovice                30.2
 7  Tim Reynolds              30.4
 8  SimonWestlund             31.2
 9  Kenneth                   33.0
10  Mike Hughey               33.4
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  cmhardw                   34.0
12  Evan Liu                  40.8
13  Jaysammey777              42.4
[/COLOR]
```


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 5, 2011)

Best results weeks 14-26 (mean of five best efforts)

2x2x2: (26)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                 2.34
 2  nccube                        2.61
 3  Yes, We Can!                  2.64
 4  Jaysammey777                  2.96
 5  cuberkid10                    3.16
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  AustinReed                    3.70
 7  RubiksNub                     4.25
 8  Evan Liu                      4.41
 9  uberCuber                     4.51
10  cubeflip                      4.55
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  emolover                      4.76
12  amostay2004                   4.97
13  masteranders1                 5.47
14  dimwmuni                      5.47
15  janelle                       6.08
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Zane_C                        6.34
17  AvGalen                       6.47
18  James Ludlow                  6.56
19  Jakube                        6.84
20  MaeLSTRoM                     6.96
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  MrIndianTeen                  7.35
22  Mike Hughey                   7.41
23  tozies24                      7.46
24  Hershey                       7.84
25  thatkid                       8.11
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Georgeanderre                 9.16
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 : (35)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Yes, We Can!                  8.97
 2  SimonWestlund                 9.29
 3  nccube                        9.90
 4  amostay2004                  11.12
 5  Jaysammey777                 11.19
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  deathbypapercutz             11.90
 7  cuberkid10                   12.82
 8  Evan Liu                     13.16
 9  cubeflip                     13.45
10  Zane_C                       13.98
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Odder                        14.33
12  dimwmuni                     15.48
13  uberCuber                    16.03
14  masteranders1                16.59
15  emolover                     16.75
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  RubiksNub                    16.83
17  AustinReed                   17.13
18  Keroma12                     17.28
19  Alan Chang                   17.42
20  janelle                      17.82
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Xishem                       18.19
22  5BLD                         18.25
23  James Ludlow                 18.43
24  AvGalen                      19.65
25  MrIndianTeen                 20.20
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  MaeLSTRoM                    20.20
27  Jakube                       20.22
28  Brest                        21.38
29  tozies24                     21.39
30  Mike Hughey                  22.16
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  cookieyo145                  24.17
32  tx789                        34.15
33  Georgeanderre                34.20
34  MatsBergsten                 58.86
35  cmhardw                    1:22.74
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4: (19)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Yes, We Can!                 45.23
 2  SimonWestlund                45.29
 3  Evan Liu                     56.47
 4  Jaysammey777                 56.82
 5  cuberkid10                 1:00.68
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  deathbypapercutz           1:06.68
 7  cubeflip                   1:08.14
 8  Zane_C                     1:08.77
 9  dimwmuni                   1:11.22
10  James Ludlow               1:12.17
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  AvGalen                    1:14.06
12  masteranders1              1:15.53
13  Jakube                     1:20.33
14  AustinReed                 1:23.80
15  MaeLSTRoM                  1:27.80
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Mike Hughey                1:28.66
17  Brest                      1:58.07
18  tozies24                   2:10.83
19  RubiksNub                  2:30.84
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5: (18)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund              1:26.79
 2  Yes, We Can!               1:29.37
 3  uberCuber                  1:59.43
 4  AvGalen                    2:00.52
 5  Keroma12                   2:00.79
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  cubeflip                   2:08.32
 7  James Ludlow               2:10.12
 8  dimwmuni                   2:10.15
 9  Evan Liu                   2:17.53
10  Jaysammey777               2:22.14
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  emolover                   2:28.14
12  Zane_C                     2:30.56
13  Mike Hughey                2:37.47
14  Jakube                     2:38.56
15  masteranders1              2:48.73
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  AustinReed                 2:50.66
17  MaeLSTRoM                  3:18.33
18  tozies24                   3:53.12
[/COLOR]
```
6x6x6: (10)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund              2:40.95
 2  Keroma12                   3:36.23
 3  James Ludlow               3:43.39
 4  AvGalen                    4:01.75
 5  dimwmuni                   4:23.74
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  uberCuber                  4:25.32
 7  Jaysammey777               4:44.31
 8  Evan Liu                   4:54.61
 9  Mike Hughey                5:13.30
10  okayama                    6:06.82
[/COLOR]
```
7x7x7: (10)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund              4:29.83
 2  James Ludlow               5:56.64
 3  AvGalen                    6:12.24
 4  uberCuber                  7:15.79
 5  Mike Hughey                7:26.81
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Jakube                     8:02.08
 7  Jaysammey777               8:08.48
 8  okayama                    8:15.43
 9  Georgeanderre              8:20.16
10  tozies24                   9:12.31
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 one handed: (25)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  a small kitten               16.01
 2  SimonWestlund                17.92
 3  Yes, We Can!                 18.08
 4  deathbypapercutz             20.82
 5  Jaysammey777                 20.95
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  amostay2004                  21.49
 7  nccube                       21.99
 8  Odder                        22.21
 9  Hershey                      26.86
10  Zane_C                       27.36
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  cubeflip                     28.34
12  dimwmuni                     28.54
13  Evan Liu                     29.44
14  janelle                      31.06
15  cuberkid10                   31.77
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  AvGalen                      35.66
17  masteranders1                38.12
18  RubiksNub                    39.27
19  MrIndianTeen                 40.49
20  James Ludlow                 41.00
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Jakube                       41.12
22  Mike Hughey                  41.58
23  uberCuber                    42.35
24  MaeLSTRoM                    46.45
25  Georgeanderre              1:05.63
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 with feet: (6)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Henrik                       46.54
 2  SimonWestlund              1:05.19
 3  Mike Hughey                1:44.79
 4  Jakube                     2:59.13
 5  Jaysammey777               3:01.32
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  James Ludlow               7:13.94
[/COLOR]
```
2x2x2 Blindfolded: (14)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                 6.46
 2  Evan Liu                     10.65
 3  Jaysammey777                 11.41
 4  Zane_C                       14.46
 5  nccube                       17.17
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Mike Hughey                  20.92
 7  MatsBergsten                 26.90
 8  Jakube                       28.79
 9  dimwmuni                     33.47
10  MaeLSTRoM                    34.31
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  uberCuber                    39.92
12  AvGalen                      44.51
13  cuberkid10                   52.60
14  James Ludlow                 56.58
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 Blindfolded: (13)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  amostay2004                  44.51
 2  Zane_C                       52.52
 3  SimonWestlund              1:02.94
 4  cmhardw                    1:11.53
 5  Mike Hughey                1:16.41
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  MatsBergsten               1:32.06
 7  Jakube                     1:33.83
 8  Micael                     1:50.05
 9  Jaysammey777               2:10.35
10  okayama                    2:36.88
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Xishem                     2:53.76
12  dimwmuni                   3:06.12
13  AvGalen                    3:32.19
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4 Blindfolded: (7)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  cmhardw                    5:10.20
 2  Zane_C                     6:05.40
 3  Mike Hughey                6:40.65
 4  MatsBergsten               7:05.99
 5  SimonWestlund              7:21.20
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Jakube                     8:54.33
 7  okayama                   13:45.54
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5 Blindfolded: (5)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  cmhardw                   11:14.16
 2  Mike Hughey               14:10.52
 3  MatsBergsten              16:01.60
 4  Jakube                    22:48.96
 5  okayama                   32:58.79
[/COLOR]
```
6x6x6 Blindfolded: (1)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey               34:55.64
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Multi blind: (9)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Zane_C                    13.0
 2  MrMoney                   12.4
 3  Mike Hughey               9.6
 4  Jakube                    9.6
 5  Micael                    8.8
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  MatsBergsten              8.0
 7  Jaysammey777              4.6
 8  okayama                   4.6
 9  SimonWestlund             4.0
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Match the scramble: (8)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Jaysammey777                 50.33
 2  cuberkid10                 1:05.86
 3  AvGalen                    1:07.02
 4  Evan Liu                   1:09.28
 5  James Ludlow               1:13.78
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Mike Hughey                1:17.95
 7  MaeLSTRoM                  1:25.94
 8  Jakube                     1:40.36
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4 Relay: (15)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                56.71
 2  Evan Liu                   1:17.22
 3  Jaysammey777               1:17.33
 4  cuberkid10                 1:19.59
 5  dimwmuni                   1:31.57
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Zane_C                     1:32.18
 7  AvGalen                    1:42.18
 8  James Ludlow               1:44.09
 9  masteranders1              1:49.64
10  Mike Hughey                2:01.01
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Jakube                     2:02.30
12  MaeLSTRoM                  2:11.02
13  tozies24                   2:40.42
14  Georgeanderre              2:55.04
15  RubiksNub                  3:04.48
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4-5 Relay: (12)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund              2:31.38
 2  Jaysammey777               3:39.79
 3  cuberkid10                 3:46.58
 4  dimwmuni                   3:48.43
 5  James Ludlow               3:52.13
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  AvGalen                    3:52.55
 7  Evan Liu                   3:53.46
 8  Zane_C                     3:59.77
 9  Jakube                     4:43.26
10  Mike Hughey                4:51.14
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  MaeLSTRoM                  6:00.18
12  tozies24                   6:49.20
[/COLOR]
```
Magic: (9)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Evan Liu                      1.24
 2  Jaysammey777                  1.29
 3  MaeLSTRoM                     1.39
 4  cuberkid10                    1.50
 5  janelle                       1.50
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  James Ludlow                  1.54
 7  AvGalen                       1.69
 8  dimwmuni                      1.94
 9  Mike Hughey                   9.25
[/COLOR]
```
Master Magic: (6)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  James Ludlow                  2.58
 2  Evan Liu                      2.74
 3  cubeflip                      3.22
 4  Mike Hughey                   3.65
 5  Jaysammey777                  4.12
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  AvGalen                       4.39
[/COLOR]
```
Skewb: (7)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Sa967St                       7.30
 2  MaeLSTRoM                     7.31
 3  Jaysammey777                  9.99
 4  cuberkid10                   16.45
 5  Mike Hughey                  17.22
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Georgeanderre                19.66
 7  James Ludlow                 24.69
[/COLOR]
```
Clock: (10)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                 9.17
 2  nccube                       10.01
 3  Jaysammey777                 13.32
 4  Evan Liu                     13.35
 5  James Ludlow                 14.42
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  emolover                     16.35
 7  Mike Hughey                  16.47
 8  AvGalen                      16.77
 9  Brest                        17.67
10  MaeLSTRoM                    28.85
[/COLOR]
```
Pyraminx: (18)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Odder                         3.66
 2  KryuzbanDmitry                4.05
 3  SimonWestlund                 4.07
 4  Jaysammey777                  5.63
 5  Evan Liu                      6.52
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  emolover                      7.24
 7  nccube                        7.56
 8  cubeflip                      8.16
 9  cuberkid10                    8.87
10  MaeLSTRoM                     9.42
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  AvGalen                      10.86
12  Zane_C                       10.92
13  dimwmuni                     12.48
14  Jakube                       13.67
15  Mike Hughey                  13.88
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  James Ludlow                 14.92
17  Georgeanderre                17.48
18  RubiksNub                    20.06
[/COLOR]
```
Megaminx: (10)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                48.72
 2  dimwmuni                   1:15.54
 3  Jaysammey777               1:15.60
 4  Evan Liu                   1:55.10
 5  MaeLSTRoM                  1:56.41
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  James Ludlow               2:15.73
 7  AvGalen                    2:56.87
 8  Mike Hughey                2:57.05
 9  Georgeanderre              4:14.56
10  Jakube                     4:30.94
[/COLOR]
```
Square-1: (10)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                17.38
 2  cuberkid10                   36.42
 3  Evan Liu                     36.69
 4  Mike Hughey                  37.08
 5  Jaysammey777                 44.73
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  AustinReed                   46.22
 7  James Ludlow                 54.91
 8  AvGalen                      55.04
 9  MaeLSTRoM                  1:18.98
10  Jakube                     1:59.44
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 fewest moves: (15)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  okayama                   25.8
 2  irontwig                  26.2
 3  kinch2002                 26.4
 4  guusrs                    26.4
 5  Brest                     28.0
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Cubenovice                29.6
 7  Jaysammey777              33.0
 8  Mike Hughey               33.0
 9  uberCuber                 35.2
10  Sa967St                   43.0
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Jakube                    43.4
12  MaeLSTRoM                 45.4
13  James Ludlow              49.0
14  Georgeanderre             55.8
15  masteranders1             65.2
[/COLOR]
```


----------



## irontwig (Jul 5, 2011)

Pretty close FMC podium


----------



## Brest (Jul 5, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Pretty close FMC podium


 
Indeed, top 4 on the podium, separated by 0.6! So consistent...


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 5, 2011)

Brest, congratulations on your great entry into the weekly FMC!


----------



## chicken9290 (Jul 9, 2011)

how can i become a part of this


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 9, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> how can i become a part of this


 
By competing in at least five of the weekly contests 27-39. In all events
that you have at least five ok results (dnf does not count) during those
13 weeks you get the average of your five best efforts as result.

It is a good way to note your progress over a little longer period of time
(if nothing else ).


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 6, 2011)

Best results weeks 27-39 (mean of five best efforts)

2x2x2: (24)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                 1.97
 2  nccube                        2.28
 3  Yes, We Can!                  2.73
 4  chicken9290                   3.09
 5  cuberkid10                    3.23
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  cuber952                      3.32
 7  Evan Liu                      3.53
 8  emolover                      3.54
 9  yoinneroid                    3.59
10  rickcube                      3.70
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  xEdox                         3.73
12  Edmund                        4.36
13  dimwmuni                      4.65
14  MaeLSTRoM                     5.00
15  vdpflayer                     5.18
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Zane_C                        5.42
17  Jakube                        5.65
18  AvGalen                       6.25
19  Thunderbolt                   6.41
20  James Ludlow                  6.75
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Mike Hughey                   7.40
22  Yttrium                       7.57
23  Selkie                        9.59
24  nekosensei                   13.02
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 : (27)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  AnsonL                        9.28
 2  SimonWestlund                 9.37
 3  Yes, We Can!                  9.39
 4  yoinneroid                   11.08
 5  chicken9290                  11.44
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  cuber952                     12.42
 7  Evan Liu                     12.90
 8  Zane_C                       13.45
 9  rickcube                     13.82
10  dimwmuni                     14.73
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  emolover                     14.93
12  vdpflayer                    15.41
13  Keroma12                     16.90
14  Jakube                       17.11
15  MaeLSTRoM                    17.54
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Daryl                        18.28
17  tozies24                     18.61
18  James Ludlow                 18.74
19  AvGalen                      19.55
20  Edmund                       19.61
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  nekosensei                   19.73
22  okayama                      20.48
23  Thunderbolt                  20.90
24  Selkie                       21.43
25  Mike Hughey                  22.10
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Yttrium                      23.22
27  MatsBergsten               1:09.06
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4: (20)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Yes, We Can!                 44.88
 2  SimonWestlund                45.18
 3  yoinneroid                   45.75
 4  Evan Liu                     55.55
 5  Zane_C                     1:00.46
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  rickcube                   1:11.11
 7  Jakube                     1:11.71
 8  AvGalen                    1:13.55
 9  dimwmuni                   1:15.25
10  James Ludlow               1:16.16
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  emolover                   1:16.28
12  Daryl                      1:16.60
13  MaeLSTRoM                  1:18.15
14  Mike Hughey                1:26.08
15  vdpflayer                  1:26.51
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  okayama                    1:30.54
17  Selkie                     1:41.47
18  Yttrium                    1:46.81
19  tozies24                   1:56.07
20  nekosensei                 2:27.42
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5: (13)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  AnsonL                     1:24.32
 2  SimonWestlund              1:28.30
 3  yoinneroid                 1:32.38
 4  MaeLSTRoM                  1:55.35
 5  AvGalen                    2:02.22
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Keroma12                   2:02.78
 7  dimwmuni                   2:03.21
 8  Jakube                     2:17.23
 9  Zane_C                     2:19.88
10  Daryl                      2:26.59
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Mike Hughey                2:29.03
12  Yttrium                    3:18.21
13  Selkie                     3:29.85
[/COLOR]
```
6x6x6: (9)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund              2:43.00
 2  Keroma12                   3:41.23
 3  MaeLSTRoM                  3:54.92
 4  AvGalen                    4:00.21
 5  dimwmuni                   4:10.94
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Jakube                     4:38.76
 7  Mike Hughey                4:47.00
 8  Daryl                      4:59.39
 9  Selkie                     8:02.40
[/COLOR]
```
7x7x7: (6)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund              4:30.08
 2  AvGalen                    6:15.84
 3  Mike Hughey                6:52.83
 4  MaeLSTRoM                  6:54.70
 5  okayama                    7:33.93
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Daryl                      9:07.16
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 one handed: (19)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  AnsonL                       14.94
 2  Yes, We Can!                 17.29
 3  SimonWestlund                18.99
 4  yoinneroid                   19.89
 5  chicken9290                  25.40
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  rickcube                     26.56
 7  Zane_C                       26.81
 8  dimwmuni                     26.90
 9  Evan Liu                     28.49
10  Jakube                       34.00
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  vdpflayer                    34.87
12  MaeLSTRoM                    35.82
13  AvGalen                      36.43
14  masteranders1                37.87
15  James Ludlow                 40.79
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Mike Hughey                  41.95
17  Daryl                        47.20
18  Selkie                       50.24
19  nekosensei                 1:06.65
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 with feet: (2)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey                1:42.72
 2  yoinneroid                 2:52.01
[/COLOR]
```
2x2x2 Blindfolded: (10)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                 7.92
 2  Evan Liu                     10.75
 3  Zane_C                       13.40
 4  Mike Hughey                  20.26
 5  MatsBergsten                 25.89
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  dimwmuni                     33.34
 7  Jakube                       35.79
 8  MaeLSTRoM                    48.33
 9  yoinneroid                   55.64
10  AvGalen                      55.79
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 Blindfolded: (11)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Zane_C                       42.85
 2  SimonWestlund              1:05.63
 3  Yes, We Can!               1:06.77
 4  Mike Hughey                1:20.51
 5  Jakube                     1:26.62
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  MatsBergsten               1:30.89
 7  okayama                    2:10.68
 8  dimwmuni                   2:14.91
 9  AvGalen                    3:42.64
10  MaeLSTRoM                  4:09.98
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  yoinneroid                 4:22.57
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4 Blindfolded: (6)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Zane_C                     4:36.21
 2  cmhardw                    5:26.15
 3  Mike Hughey                6:40.21
 4  Jakube                     6:44.53
 5  MatsBergsten               6:48.24
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  okayama                   12:07.14
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5 Blindfolded: (4)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  cmhardw                   11:28.01
 2  Mike Hughey               13:13.59
 3  MatsBergsten              14:04.06
 4  okayama                   30:39.86
[/COLOR]
```
6x6x6 Blindfolded: (1)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey               31:14.51
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Multi blind: (8)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Zane_C                    15.6
 2  Jakube                    13.6
 3  Mike Hughey               9.2
 4  MatsBergsten              7.2
 5  okayama                   5.6
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  dimwmuni                  1.6
 7  MaeLSTRoM                 0.0
 8  yoinneroid                0.0
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Match the scramble: (3)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  AvGalen                      57.69
 2  Mike Hughey                1:15.70
 3  MaeLSTRoM                  1:31.04
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4 Relay: (13)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  AnsonL                       57.01
 2  yoinneroid                 1:03.25
 3  SimonWestlund              1:05.60
 4  Evan Liu                   1:13.29
 5  Zane_C                     1:26.75
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  dimwmuni                   1:32.55
 7  AvGalen                    1:37.33
 8  Jakube                     1:40.78
 9  emolover                   1:44.11
10  MaeLSTRoM                  1:53.28
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  vdpflayer                  1:58.84
12  Mike Hughey                2:01.06
13  Selkie                     2:35.26
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4-5 Relay: (12)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  AnsonL                     2:25.06
 2  SimonWestlund              2:35.12
 3  yoinneroid                 2:36.01
 4  Evan Liu                   3:13.15
 5  AvGalen                    3:41.35
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  dimwmuni                   3:43.03
 7  Zane_C                     3:49.65
 8  MaeLSTRoM                  3:57.49
 9  emolover                   4:07.35
10  Jakube                     4:17.73
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Mike Hughey                4:30.71
12  Selkie                     6:18.28
[/COLOR]
```
Magic: (6)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  theZcuber                     1.05
 2  MaeLSTRoM                     1.41
 3  AvGalen                       1.66
 4  dimwmuni                      1.78
 5  yoinneroid                    2.67
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Mike Hughey                   9.49
[/COLOR]
```
Master Magic: (5)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey                   3.57
 2  AvGalen                       4.28
 3  yoinneroid                    4.65
 4  MaeLSTRoM                     4.77
 5  dimwmuni                      5.45
[/COLOR]
```
Skewb: (2)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  MaeLSTRoM                     7.57
 2  Mike Hughey                  17.41
[/COLOR]
```
Clock: (6)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  yoinneroid                   13.47
 2  AvGalen                      15.48
 3  Mike Hughey                  16.23
 4  Zane_C                       17.34
 5  Selkie                       19.84
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  MaeLSTRoM                    25.00
[/COLOR]
```
Pyraminx: (14)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                 4.27
 2  rickcube                      5.10
 3  cuber952                      6.00
 4  Daryl                         6.75
 5  Evan Liu                      6.98
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  yoinneroid                    7.88
 7  vdpflayer                     8.61
 8  MaeLSTRoM                     9.39
 9  chicken9290                   9.49
10  Zane_C                       10.65
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  dimwmuni                     10.76
12  AvGalen                      11.47
13  Jakube                       13.22
14  Mike Hughey                  13.52
[/COLOR]
```
Megaminx: (8)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                48.64
 2  dimwmuni                   1:08.26
 3  MaeLSTRoM                  1:42.29
 4  Daryl                      1:50.19
 5  Evan Liu                   1:54.26
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  yoinneroid                 2:21.45
 7  AvGalen                    2:50.54
 8  Mike Hughey                2:53.61
[/COLOR]
```
Square-1: (8)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                19.00
 2  Daryl                        22.27
 3  Evan Liu                     34.65
 4  rickcube                     35.46
 5  Mike Hughey                  36.16
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  yoinneroid                   51.29
 7  AvGalen                      53.77
 8  MaeLSTRoM                  1:00.09
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 fewest moves: (8)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  guusrs                    25.4
 2  irontwig                  26.8
 3  okayama                   27.0
 4  Cubenovice                32.0
 5  Mike Hughey               32.0
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  yoinneroid                42.0
 7  James Ludlow              42.0
 8  MaeLSTRoM                 46.8
[/COLOR]
```


----------



## irontwig (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats to Guus! I didn't think I would manage to come in second again.


----------



## mycube (Oct 6, 2011)

can anyone tell me why i am not in there? because i made not all competitions?
congrats to the winners!

Edit: to stupid to read this thread :facepalm:


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 9, 2011)

On demand, here is a summary of the weekly contest for the first 39 weeks of 2011.


*Grand total*

11671 SimonWestlund
10210 Mike Hughey
7612 Zane_C
6998 Evan Liu
6206 Jaysammey777
6066 AvGalen
5035 Jakube
4881 Yes, We Can!
4441 MaeLSTRoM
3833 MatsBergsten
3632 James Ludlow
3336 Kian
3218 Ville Seppänen
3098 okayama
3092 cuberkid10
3039 Tim Reynolds
3027 dimwmuni
2840 Keroma12
2682 AnsonL
2349 nccube
2239 cmhardw
2018 yoinneroid
1902 (X) 
1835 Hyprul 9-ty2
1753 masteranders1
1707 emolover
1634 pierrotlenageur
1568 cuber952
1468 Odder
1455 uberCuber
1273 RCTACameron
1190 AustinReed
1162 amostay2004
1076 KryuzbanDmitry
1052 Puzzle
1021 Xishem
956 chicken9290
918 Shortey
899 kinch2002
893 jorgeskm
893 rickcube
877 cubeflip
874 tozies24
874 @uguste
835 guusrs
830 janelle
825 RubiksNub
798 LouisCormier
792 irontwig
723 Brest
688 Daryl
668 Cubenovice
650 Baian Liu
633 CuberMan
630 Mako
602 deathbypapercutz
593 Brute Force
589 The Rubik Mai
585 Reinier Schippers
553 Blablabla
540 vdpflayer
534 a small kitten
526 Selkie
518 Norbi
514 Henrik
509 HaraldS
503 Georgeanderre
498 Elliot
490 onionhoney
468 Hong_Zhang
450 hkne95
426 MichaelErskine
418 mrjames113083
415 aronpm
410 fazrulz
407 Lid
407 KboyForeverB
402 nekosensei
398 cubedude7
393 asiahyoo1997
385 Edam
385 larf
384 APdRF
381 DavidWoner
381 antoineccantin
374 MrIndianTeen
374 tx789
362 Alan Chang
348 Edmund
347 da25centz
345 Attila
342 Hays
336 Yttrium
332 Erik
332 Hershey
331 pwnAge
329 Mcuber5
327 Micael
323 Edward_Lin
321 Sa967St
320 rahulkadukar
316 theanonymouscuber
295 thatkid
295 mande
285 dinostef
283 PeterV
281 slocuber
276 xEdox
272 5BLD
272 x-colo-x
270 mycube
269 AJ Blair
266 WTF2L?
264 MrMoney
260 Ezy Ryder
259 Nelso
255 ManasijV
253 Pandadudex96
246 Kenneth
245 cincyaviation
240 Thunderbolt
237 rock1313
230 nlCuber22
226 'rio
218 AvidCuber
210 Skullush
207 CuberosDeRubik
204 Jedi5412
201 JonnyWhoopes
192 Alcuber
191 Deluchie
190 cuboy63
184 kar0209
178 PAPPAS!!15
177 Inf3rn0
171 RussianWhiteBoi
167 cubefan4848
161 squilliams
159 reyrey
157 Vinny
152 mitch1234
151 Pro94
151 Tim Major
150 isaacthecuber
145 Mvcuber12
143 Sir E Brum
143 kprox1994
140 jave
138 Rubiks560
137 zipzap321
135 AdvanceFIN
133 clincr
132 Tentacius
127 amanda
126 JustinJ
126 ianography
124 wlstjd2145
123 pjk
123 coinman
119 phantom_thief
118 ZalEw
118 Lord Voldemort
118 RubikZz
114 insane569
112 TheChriskage
112 AnotherMember
111 04mucklowd
109 jrb
105 cy2169
104 ardi4nto
104 Sébastien_Auroux
100 Zoé
100 EmersonHerrmann
99 Elbeasto94
96 Matt
96 scillage
95 rubiksczar
94 MichaelP.
94 hic2482w
90 superti
89 hjblqz
88 bluecloe45
85 Guldfisk
84 manyhobbyfreak
82 BC1997
82 oskarasbrink
82 Fire Cuber
78 chrissyD
71 Sillas
70 Max Neitzel
70 StachuK1992
67 bluedasher
66 cookieyo145
66 d4m4s74
65 RoQRt
65 CubicNL
65 MAHTI-ANSSI
65 hatep
64 theZcuber
63 cyoubx
60 brest
60 7942139101129
59 Callum
58 HelpCube
58 Specs112
56 y235
55 jzengg
55 Eduardo Lins
54 Chrisalead
54 EdgeRebirth
54 Rebecca Hughey
54 fiqnocchio
52 CUB3R01
51 Diniz
50 theace
48 NeuwDk
48 Julian
47 Isbit
46 Bunker
43 njarmstrong
41 lucarubik
39 cubersmith
36 billcoop
35 Chalala
34 Schmidt
33 Mxsli4brekkies
33 msushant
32 Musli4brekkies
32 JyH
32 userman
31 hashiryu
31 blakedacuber
29 nathanajah
29 DGraciaRubik
28 Carson
28 tociva
28 Zookiedoken
26 Akash Rupela
26 Niki_Petrov
25 Kynit
23 micael
23 blackzabbathfan
23 celli
22 hhgoal
22 sepehr
22 shuantsu
20 r_517
20 ThatGuy
20 brandbest1
20 Stini
19 Brunito
18 SWelsh1000
18 jeffreymenke
17 cube fan
17 edw0010
17 MylesPerHour
16 michaelfivez
16 Krag
16 SoSlow
16 Seirup
15 Forte
15 CharlesOBlack
14 nupityS
14 urosh
14 tertius
13 CRO
13 FasterMaster
13 bamboocha
12 James Cavanauh
12 Danish Classmate
11 ImJustANubCuber
10 Alastaire
10 Frankie Sell
10 Gredore
8 tacgnol
8 ethancrook99
8 hig8477
8 Chinese Classmate
7 ThumbsxUpx
7 partyboy10210
7 SpacePanda15
7 icuber
7 YYT
6 Chinese classmate
6 flan
5 cityzach
5 ManSkirtBrew
4 square-3
3 Rachel Hughey
3 ThePCKid

*2x2x2*

1095 SimonWestlund
849 Yes, We Can!
751 Evan Liu
658 Jaysammey777
638 cuberkid10
506 nccube
499 Zane_C
466 AnsonL
437 AvGalen
420 Kian
410 Ville Seppänen
360 Jakube
358 RCTACameron
356 MaeLSTRoM
356 Mike Hughey
344 emolover
336 cuber952
305 masteranders1
304 chicken9290
302 James Ludlow
282 Puzzle
270 Tim Reynolds
259 (X) 
257 dimwmuni
255 RubiksNub
245 AustinReed
230 yoinneroid
210 Hyprul 9-ty2
210 Blablabla
185 janelle
184 uberCuber
170 Edmund
169 KryuzbanDmitry
167 Baian Liu
160 tozies24
160 pierrotlenageur
152 Elliot
145 Xishem
142 jorgeskm
142 Jedi5412
140 PeterV
139 rickcube
138 onionhoney
135 Odder
133 Edward_Lin
132 amostay2004
125 xEdox
124 Keroma12
119 Shortey
118 Norbi
116 cubeflip
114 Henrik
111 CuberMan
107 vdpflayer
105 hkne95
100 pwnAge
100 KboyForeverB
100 Reinier Schippers
100 @uguste
93 MrIndianTeen
92 kinch2002
91 slocuber
90 LouisCormier
88 Rubiks560
88 HaraldS
80 Hays
80 The Rubik Mai
79 antoineccantin
76 APdRF
70 thatkid
70 04mucklowd
64 ManasijV
63 mande
62 Inf3rn0
61 AJ Blair
60 okayama
59 Mako
58 cincyaviation
58 CuberosDeRubik
57 Thunderbolt
57 Georgeanderre
57 Hershey
57 asiahyoo1997
56 Sir E Brum
56 PAPPAS!!15
54 WTF2L?
53 Selkie
52 AvidCuber
51 tx789
51 Hong_Zhang
50 Ezy Ryder
50 nlCuber22
49 Yttrium
48 mrjames113083
47 hic2482w
47 MatsBergsten
46 Deluchie
46 'rio
45 Pro94
45 rahulkadukar
43 mycube
43 Nelso
43 Mcuber5
43 rock1313
43 Alcuber
42 AnotherMember
40 cubedude7
40 Lord Voldemort
40 MichaelErskine
39 theanonymouscuber
38 Edam
38 Mvcuber12
37 MichaelP.
37 JustinJ
37 da25centz
36 Brute Force
36 clincr
35 DavidWoner
35 Lid
34 cubefan4848
33 fazrulz
33 larf
32 dinostef
32 JonnyWhoopes
31 nekosensei
31 AdvanceFIN
31 CubicNL
30 bluecloe45
30 Tim Major
29 jave
29 DGraciaRubik
29 kar0209
29 coinman
28 Pandadudex96
28 amanda
27 Daryl
27 isaacthecuber
26 reyrey
25 cuboy63
25 Eduardo Lins
24 Erik
24 bluedasher
23 wlstjd2145
22 Fire Cuber
22 hatep
20 Sillas
20 BC1997
20 kprox1994
20 7942139101129
20 Tentacius
19 oskarasbrink
18 mitch1234
18 cy2169
18 ianography
17 Musli4brekkies
17 Brest
17 StachuK1992
16 chrissyD
16 Skullush
16 manyhobbyfreak
16 Elbeasto94
15 hjblqz
15 rubiksczar
15 NeuwDk
15 userman
14 jrb
14 x-colo-x
14 Julian
13 CRO
13 TheChriskage
13 Guldfisk
13 squilliams
13 y235
12 insane569
12 Specs112
11 Mxsli4brekkies
11 RussianWhiteBoi
11 5BLD
11 zipzap321
11 scillage
10 phantom_thief
10 cubersmith
10 Gredore
10 EdgeRebirth
9 njarmstrong
9 hashiryu
9 d4m4s74
9 theace
9 Cubenovice
9 cmhardw
8 cyoubx
8 HelpCube
8 aronpm
7 brandbest1
7 ZalEw
7 FasterMaster
7 blackzabbathfan
6 msushant
6 flan
5 Schmidt
5 Carson
4 Callum
4 square-3
4 Chalala
4 ardi4nto
4 jeffreymenke
3 Bunker
3 cityzach
3 tociva
3 Seirup

*3x3x3 *

1345 Yes, We Can!
1336 SimonWestlund
1078 Zane_C
1013 Evan Liu
718 Jaysammey777
692 cuberkid10
657 Keroma12
588 Kian
571 AnsonL
530 nccube
517 AvGalen
468 James Ludlow
452 Mike Hughey
450 Jakube
445 MaeLSTRoM
444 masteranders1
433 Ville Seppänen
391 Hyprul 9-ty2
383 (X) 
365 dimwmuni
365 cuber952
365 chicken9290
362 Alan Chang
361 amostay2004
361 Odder
350 Puzzle
344 Tim Reynolds
320 yoinneroid
293 emolover
279 RubiksNub
267 pierrotlenageur
253 deathbypapercutz
253 janelle
251 Xishem
250 cmhardw
245 AustinReed
235 tozies24
227 onionhoney
221 Edam
214 HaraldS
209 a small kitten
206 uberCuber
197 cubeflip
190 5BLD
188 Reinier Schippers
183 RCTACameron
179 KryuzbanDmitry
175 okayama
175 larf
171 theanonymouscuber
168 jorgeskm
166 Elliot
155 rickcube
154 LouisCormier
152 vdpflayer
150 Edmund
148 Brest
146 MrIndianTeen
144 Norbi
142 hkne95
140 antoineccantin
139 MatsBergsten
137 Blablabla
132 Edward_Lin
131 Erik
130 PeterV
129 @uguste
127 CuberMan
123 slocuber
121 Brute Force
119 ManasijV
117 mande
116 KboyForeverB
111 nlCuber22
111 Shortey
108 pjk
106 Hays
105 Baian Liu
103 pwnAge
103 The Rubik Mai
96 Selkie
95 nekosensei
87 APdRF
86 Hershey
85 AvidCuber
80 Daryl
79 Henrik
79 'rio
71 amanda
71 MichaelErskine
70 AnotherMember
70 RubikZz
68 Lord Voldemort
68 asiahyoo1997
66 cookieyo145
65 RoQRt
65 squilliams
65 cincyaviation
64 Mako
64 coinman
63 CuberosDeRubik
62 PAPPAS!!15
62 rahulkadukar
61 tx789
59 dinostef
59 mrjames113083
59 kinch2002
58 EmersonHerrmann
57 MichaelP.
55 Pandadudex96
55 jzengg
55 Mcuber5
55 cyoubx
54 Thunderbolt
54 jrb
54 fiqnocchio
53 mycube
53 Georgeanderre
50 Ezy Ryder
50 Nelso
50 WTF2L?
49 cubedude7
49 rock1313
49 AJ Blair
48 xEdox
48 kprox1994
48 Yttrium
47 Max Neitzel
47 Hong_Zhang
46 Deluchie
46 reyrey
46 thatkid
45 Mvcuber12
44 EdgeRebirth
44 hic2482w
41 CUB3R01
41 JonnyWhoopes
40 kar0209
40 da25centz
39 Chrisalead
39 Pro94
39 JustinJ
38 Jedi5412
38 fazrulz
37 AdvanceFIN
37 ianography
37 bluedasher
36 Tentacius
36 billcoop
36 Fire Cuber
36 Sébastien_Auroux
35 bluecloe45
35 Vinny
34 Sir E Brum
34 RussianWhiteBoi
34 cuboy63
34 DavidWoner
34 CubicNL
34 aronpm
33 Lid
33 Specs112
32 insane569
32 isaacthecuber
32 Matt
31 oskarasbrink
31 Tim Major
30 Eduardo Lins
30 StachuK1992
29 cubefan4848
28 Sillas
28 hjblqz
28 Zookiedoken
28 Cubenovice
28 04mucklowd
27 wlstjd2145
26 BC1997
26 ardi4nto
26 Sa967St
26 y235
26 Niki_Petrov
25 jave
24 7942139101129
24 zipzap321
24 x-colo-x
24 HelpCube
24 clincr
24 Inf3rn0
24 scillage
23 cy2169
23 celli
23 hatep
22 sepehr
22 Alcuber
21 ZalEw
20 mitch1234
20 Skullush
19 NeuwDk
18 SWelsh1000
17 phantom_thief
17 cube fan
17 rubiksczar
17 JyH
17 d4m4s74
16 manyhobbyfreak
15 Callum
15 Musli4brekkies
15 Elbeasto94
14 chrissyD
14 Bunker
14 njarmstrong
14 urosh
14 superti
14 tertius
13 brest
13 bamboocha
13 Kynit
13 Seirup
12 Akash Rupela
12 Danish Classmate
11 hhgoal
11 theace
11 Julian
10 Mxsli4brekkies
10 edw0010
9 Carson
9 Chalala
9 hashiryu
9 blackzabbathfan
9 msushant
8 TheChriskage
8 ethancrook99
8 hig8477
8 Chinese Classmate
7 ThumbsxUpx
7 partyboy10210
7 SpacePanda15
7 nupityS
7 ImJustANubCuber
7 icuber
7 jeffreymenke
6 ThatGuy
6 SoSlow
6 theZcuber
6 FasterMaster
6 Chinese classmate
6 tociva
5 brandbest1
5 Schmidt
5 cubersmith
5 ManSkirtBrew
5 Micael
4 shuantsu

*4x4x4*

927 SimonWestlund
806 Evan Liu
737 Zane_C
660 Yes, We Can!
533 AvGalen
476 Jaysammey777
470 Mike Hughey
424 Jakube
412 James Ludlow
381 MaeLSTRoM
351 Kian
348 cuberkid10
281 masteranders1
260 AnsonL
259 Ville Seppänen
258 dimwmuni
248 yoinneroid
240 pierrotlenageur
221 Hyprul 9-ty2
211 Tim Reynolds
204 (X) 
177 cuber952
161 deathbypapercutz
134 amostay2004
132 jorgeskm
131 nccube
129 AustinReed
126 Brest
125 emolover
123 uberCuber
118 cubeflip
118 MatsBergsten
114 tozies24
110 cmhardw
104 Keroma12
102 LouisCormier
96 rickcube
94 chicken9290
92 Edam
91 Reinier Schippers
84 @uguste
84 Puzzle
83 okayama
82 Daryl
80 The Rubik Mai
76 vdpflayer
75 KboyForeverB
75 RCTACameron
74 Selkie
73 janelle
70 Xishem
65 Shortey
59 MichaelErskine
58 HaraldS
58 onionhoney
57 hkne95
54 Odder
52 xEdox
52 Tentacius
51 asiahyoo1997
50 Mako
48 larf
46 CuberMan
46 Yttrium
46 mrjames113083
44 Pandadudex96
44 cubedude7
43 nekosensei
43 RubiksNub
41 Thunderbolt
40 Nelso
39 jave
39 Deluchie
39 Georgeanderre
39 Lid
39 rahulkadukar
38 tx789
38 'rio
37 Mcuber5
35 RussianWhiteBoi
35 AvidCuber
35 Hong_Zhang
34 dinostef
34 Vinny
34 theanonymouscuber
33 rock1313
32 APdRF
31 thatkid
31 Mvcuber12
29 Ezy Ryder
29 Hays
28 ManasijV
28 AJ Blair
27 cuboy63
27 ardi4nto
27 DavidWoner
27 kinch2002
27 da25centz
26 mycube
26 WTF2L?
26 Blablabla
25 cubefan4848
25 ianography
25 Baian Liu
24 PAPPAS!!15
24 x-colo-x
24 fazrulz
24 Fire Cuber
23 hjblqz
23 Elbeasto94
22 slocuber
22 kar0209
22 Elliot
21 mitch1234
21 AdvanceFIN
20 njarmstrong
20 antoineccantin
20 isaacthecuber
19 oskarasbrink
19 reyrey
19 wlstjd2145
19 scillage
18 phantom_thief
18 Skullush
18 cy2169
17 pwnAge
17 Tim Major
16 cincyaviation
16 aronpm
15 chrissyD
15 ZalEw
15 rubiksczar
15 Matt
15 clincr
14 amanda
13 insane569
13 zipzap321
13 RubikZz
12 Mxsli4brekkies
12 kprox1994
12 Inf3rn0
12 CuberosDeRubik
11 Sir E Brum
11 JonnyWhoopes
11 HelpCube
11 blakedacuber
11 coinman
10 Pro94
10 NeuwDk
10 theace
9 Callum
9 TheChriskage
9 Carson
9 Guldfisk
9 brest
8 cubersmith
8 Chrisalead
8 hatep
7 Chalala
7 blackzabbathfan
7 d4m4s74
7 msushant
7 jeffreymenke
6 ThatGuy
6 tociva
6 bluedasher
5 Schmidt
5 Specs112

*5x5x5*

816 SimonWestlund
643 AvGalen
599 Keroma12
484 Mike Hughey
451 Zane_C
427 Evan Liu
389 Yes, We Can!
385 MaeLSTRoM
354 Jakube
350 Kian
314 James Ludlow
252 dimwmuni
251 AnsonL
220 yoinneroid
219 Tim Reynolds
218 Ville Seppänen
211 Hyprul 9-ty2
202 Jaysammey777
185 pierrotlenageur
172 (X) 
166 uberCuber
155 masteranders1
151 nccube
144 emolover
116 cuber952
113 cmhardw
97 cubeflip
94 Odder
93 tozies24
93 MatsBergsten
92 LouisCormier
91 AustinReed
77 Shortey
71 jorgeskm
68 Pandadudex96
66 Daryl
64 RCTACameron
62 Selkie
58 cuberkid10
54 rickcube
52 CuberMan
51 Erik
51 Yttrium
50 @uguste
49 asiahyoo1997
48 The Rubik Mai
46 tx789
43 Hays
43 rahulkadukar
41 rock1313
41 Baian Liu
40 Brute Force
40 Reinier Schippers
38 Hong_Zhang
37 Nelso
37 mrjames113083
36 Vinny
35 APdRF
35 MichaelErskine
33 Mcuber5
31 cubedude7
31 Mvcuber12
30 dinostef
29 mycube
28 da25centz
27 Mako
27 Edam
27 Xishem
26 Hershey
26 fazrulz
26 AJ Blair
26 Edward_Lin
25 jave
24 RussianWhiteBoi
24 Brest
24 Lid
24 kinch2002
23 hjblqz
22 DavidWoner
22 AdvanceFIN
21 mitch1234
21 isaacthecuber
21 Diniz
20 Matt
18 phantom_thief
18 Pro94
18 rubiksczar
17 KboyForeverB
17 hkne95
16 Elbeasto94
16 cy2169
16 scillage
15 Skullush
15 ZalEw
15 thatkid
15 Georgeanderre
15 larf
14 Elliot
13 zipzap321
12 chrissyD
11 CUB3R01
11 cincyaviation
11 clincr
10 reyrey
10 ianography
10 JonnyWhoopes
10 okayama
9 Schmidt
9 Ezy Ryder
9 Guldfisk
9 d4m4s74
9 hatep
8 nekosensei
7 Chrisalead
7 tociva
6 Callum
6 TheChriskage
6 SoSlow
6 oskarasbrink
6 brest

*6x6x6*

461 SimonWestlund
400 Keroma12
348 AvGalen
335 Mike Hughey
199 James Ludlow
148 dimwmuni
108 MaeLSTRoM
105 Jaysammey777
99 Evan Liu
96 Tim Reynolds
87 Jakube
84 uberCuber
60 pierrotlenageur
52 emolover
51 Selkie
49 nccube
47 Daryl
46 okayama
34 rickcube
30 Yttrium
29 Shortey
28 Hays
28 MatsBergsten
26 Yes, We Can!
25 cuber952
24 Mako
24 mrjames113083
19 Hong_Zhang
18 kinch2002
18 rahulkadukar
17 mycube
17 Brute Force
15 mitch1234
15 rubiksczar
15 DavidWoner
15 asiahyoo1997
15 MichaelErskine
14 phantom_thief
14 RCTACameron
12 dinostef
12 fazrulz
11 cubedude7
10 cubeflip
10 AustinReed
8 CuberMan
8 Mcuber5
8 zipzap321
8 LouisCormier
7 TheChriskage
7 Skullush
7 oskarasbrink
7 Edam
7 tx789
7 masteranders1

*7x7x7*

448 SimonWestlund
442 Mike Hughey
416 AvGalen
225 James Ludlow
200 okayama
161 Jakube
137 tozies24
124 Tim Reynolds
122 Keroma12
111 Jaysammey777
101 MaeLSTRoM
89 Ville Seppänen
87 Kian
81 uberCuber
67 Georgeanderre
50 emolover
47 dimwmuni
44 Daryl
43 masteranders1
41 Evan Liu
40 Brute Force
36 rickcube
36 nccube
35 Shortey
32 cuber952
31 Hong_Zhang
29 The Rubik Mai
26 Mako
25 cubeflip
24 Vinny
23 RussianWhiteBoi
23 Hyprul 9-ty2
20 mycube
20 LouisCormier
19 APdRF
19 kinch2002
18 rahulkadukar
17 MylesPerHour
17 asiahyoo1997
17 Matt
16 phantom_thief
16 Yttrium
16 MatsBergsten
15 rubiksczar
15 DavidWoner
14 fazrulz
13 KboyForeverB
11 RCTACameron
9 thatkid
9 rock1313
9 zipzap321
9 Xishem
9 MichaelErskine
8 dinostef
8 mitch1234
8 TheChriskage
8 Skullush
8 mrjames113083
8 cmhardw
8 pierrotlenageur
8 Zane_C
8 Yes, We Can!

*3x3 one handed*

822 SimonWestlund
804 Yes, We Can!
710 Zane_C
549 Evan Liu
490 AvGalen
482 Jaysammey777
405 Mike Hughey
393 Kian
356 AnsonL
325 a small kitten
318 Jakube
311 dimwmuni
277 nccube
246 James Ludlow
245 masteranders1
243 MaeLSTRoM
240 Ville Seppänen
235 yoinneroid
235 (X) 
234 Odder
231 Hyprul 9-ty2
224 amostay2004
219 cuberkid10
188 deathbypapercutz
188 Tim Reynolds
182 janelle
142 RubiksNub
130 Xishem
130 Puzzle
129 HaraldS
128 cubeflip
119 Hershey
116 RCTACameron
115 Elliot
111 jorgeskm
102 chicken9290
101 rickcube
97 pierrotlenageur
96 @uguste
95 cuber952
89 Brute Force
89 uberCuber
85 MrIndianTeen
83 pwnAge
81 vdpflayer
78 Keroma12
72 The Rubik Mai
72 Shortey
71 LouisCormier
70 CuberMan
70 antoineccantin
70 mande
69 nlCuber22
65 MAHTI-ANSSI
60 Erik
60 KryuzbanDmitry
59 emolover
59 Baian Liu
57 Norbi
56 theanonymouscuber
55 Blablabla
50 APdRF
48 asiahyoo1997
47 AustinReed
46 Ezy Ryder
46 Lid
44 Pandadudex96
44 WTF2L?
44 hkne95
42 EmersonHerrmann
41 mycube
41 Selkie
41 reyrey
40 Daryl
38 slocuber
38 MichaelErskine
37 Reinier Schippers
36 Georgeanderre
35 squilliams
34 insane569
34 Mcuber5
32 dinostef
32 Mako
32 tx789
31 da25centz
31 'rio
30 Diniz
29 JustinJ
29 CuberosDeRubik
28 Sir E Brum
28 nekosensei
28 Edmund
27 kprox1994
27 kinch2002
26 fazrulz
26 kar0209
26 onionhoney
24 xEdox
24 Nelso
24 ManasijV
24 Tentacius
24 mrjames113083
24 AdvanceFIN
24 JonnyWhoopes
23 Sillas
23 bluecloe45
23 5BLD
23 StachuK1992
22 cuboy63
22 isaacthecuber
21 DavidWoner
20 cubedude7
20 Jedi5412
20 blakedacuber
19 Henrik
18 Tim Major
18 cincyaviation
17 Pro94
17 Guldfisk
17 Deluchie
17 thatkid
17 wlstjd2145
17 y235
16 7942139101129
16 Isbit
16 Inf3rn0
16 rahulkadukar
16 AJ Blair
15 ZalEw
15 KboyForeverB
15 Hong_Zhang
14 Skullush
14 Akash Rupela
14 zipzap321
13 superti
12 mitch1234
12 cy2169
10 Alastaire
10 jave
10 Lord Voldemort
9 x-colo-x
9 ianography
9 okayama
8 ThatGuy
8 cubersmith
8 Elbeasto94
8 HelpCube
8 Specs112
7 Bunker
7 TheChriskage
7 RussianWhiteBoi
7 edw0010
6 Schmidt
6 msushant
6 clincr
5 Callum
5 Yttrium
5 Chalala
5 ardi4nto
5 Zoé
5 Matt
5 scillage

*3x3 with feet*

267 Mike Hughey
209 Henrik
177 SimonWestlund
113 Jaysammey777
91 Jakube
39 KryuzbanDmitry
30 James Ludlow
28 cuberkid10
25 yoinneroid
25 okayama
19 Mako
13 Brute Force
11 Shortey
9 DavidWoner
9 kinch2002
7 Mcuber5
7 fazrulz
6 CuberMan
6 nccube
6 Kian
6 Ville Seppänen
5 Skullush
5 cubeflip
5 tx789
5 Xishem
5 @uguste
5 RCTACameron

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*

565 SimonWestlund
497 Mike Hughey
492 Zane_C
479 Evan Liu
419 MatsBergsten
311 Jaysammey777
283 Jakube
234 AvGalen
210 Ville Seppänen
153 AnsonL
148 MaeLSTRoM
142 RCTACameron
137 dimwmuni
134 Yes, We Can!
102 Tim Reynolds
97 cuberkid10
96 Keroma12
91 nccube
88 Hyprul 9-ty2
82 pierrotlenageur
76 Kian
71 James Ludlow
67 uberCuber
65 (X) 
63 aronpm
62 @uguste
59 Xishem
59 okayama
55 emolover
50 Rubiks560
48 Blablabla
44 nekosensei
43 Shortey
42 cmhardw
35 yoinneroid
35 AustinReed
35 rahulkadukar
34 Odder
32 Edward_Lin
31 Baian Liu
30 cubeflip
29 Brute Force
29 x-colo-x
25 Mako
22 fazrulz
22 Reinier Schippers
22 Hong_Zhang
21 CuberMan
21 JustinJ
21 JonnyWhoopes
20 Mcuber5
20 Georgeanderre
20 DavidWoner
19 Norbi
18 Lid
17 The Rubik Mai
16 Ezy Ryder
16 cubedude7
16 Tim Major
15 thatkid
14 cuboy63
14 kinch2002
14 cuber952
12 mrjames113083
12 cincyaviation
12 Elliot
11 cy2169
10 Yttrium
10 wlstjd2145
10 onionhoney
9 xEdox
9 Zoé
9 asiahyoo1997
8 Bunker
8 d4m4s74
7 jorgeskm
6 jave
6 Skullush
6 manyhobbyfreak
6 LouisCormier
4 rickcube
4 Julian
4 Cubenovice

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*

712 Zane_C
656 Mike Hughey
607 SimonWestlund
598 MatsBergsten
455 okayama
438 cmhardw
437 Jakube
342 Yes, We Can!
307 AvGalen
238 Ville Seppänen
230 Jaysammey777
219 amostay2004
185 Keroma12
179 MaeLSTRoM
175 dimwmuni
159 Norbi
156 Hyprul 9-ty2
133 Kian
128 Tim Reynolds
127 Micael
112 Xishem
107 x-colo-x
103 pierrotlenageur
83 aronpm
63 (X) 
62 Brute Force
61 jorgeskm
60 AnsonL
54 Rebecca Hughey
52 uberCuber
50 yoinneroid
49 AustinReed
49 Reinier Schippers
41 lucarubik
41 @uguste
38 Daryl
37 nekosensei
35 Yttrium
35 Blablabla
33 Hong_Zhang
30 Mako
30 Henrik
30 rahulkadukar
29 Ezy Ryder
28 RubiksNub
28 mande
27 cubedude7
25 hkne95
24 WTF2L?
24 rickcube
23 thatkid
23 fazrulz
23 Max Neitzel
21 Shortey
20 cuboy63
20 ManasijV
20 PAPPAS!!15
19 DavidWoner
19 JonnyWhoopes
19 Cubenovice
19 Sébastien_Auroux
18 Mcuber5
17 Skullush
17 kinch2002
17 Odder
16 MrMoney
15 JyH
15 CharlesOBlack
15 pjk
14 squilliams
13 theZcuber
12 CuberMan
12 tozies24
12 superti
12 Kynit
12 James Ludlow
12 cincyaviation
12 cuber952
12 cuberkid10
11 wlstjd2145
11 asiahyoo1997
10 Julian
10 da25centz
8 Bunker
8 Zoé
7 insane569
7 PeterV
6 BC1997
6 jave
6 ZalEw
6 RussianWhiteBoi
6 Elbeasto94
6 d4m4s74
6 mrjames113083
6 Isbit
6 Baian Liu
6 RCTACameron

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*

495 Mike Hughey
486 cmhardw
443 MatsBergsten
423 Zane_C
354 okayama
342 SimonWestlund
300 Jakube
161 Ville Seppänen
102 dimwmuni
88 Tim Reynolds
80 Jaysammey777
76 amostay2004
54 aronpm
53 Keroma12
48 Yes, We Can!
30 x-colo-x
24 Hyprul 9-ty2
24 Hong_Zhang
20 rock1313
18 fazrulz
17 Mako
17 cuboy63
16 Yttrium
16 Shortey
15 Isbit
15 kinch2002
14 Henrik
11 MrMoney
10 Xishem
9 ZalEw
8 DavidWoner
8 Kian

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*

530 Mike Hughey
489 MatsBergsten
451 cmhardw
428 Zane_C
374 okayama
269 Jakube
205 SimonWestlund
99 Ville Seppänen
80 Tim Reynolds
40 dimwmuni
40 Jaysammey777
40 aronpm
25 Yes, We Can!
21 MrMoney
13 Hong_Zhang
10 fazrulz
10 Isbit
10 kinch2002
10 Keroma12

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*

476 Mike Hughey
418 MatsBergsten
101 cmhardw
60 Tim Reynolds
48 Jakube
36 Jaysammey777
12 fazrulz

*7x7x7 Blindfolded *

526 Mike Hughey
440 MatsBergsten
73 cmhardw
70 Zane_C
42 Jaysammey777
28 Tim Reynolds
14 Jakube
14 aronpm

*3x3 Multi blind*

845 Zane_C
781 Mike Hughey
610 Jakube
560 MatsBergsten
463 okayama
362 SimonWestlund
216 MrMoney
204 kinch2002
195 Micael
180 Kian
179 Jaysammey777
103 aronpm
73 Keroma12
68 Yes, We Can!
65 dimwmuni
63 Ville Seppänen
62 MaeLSTRoM
55 Tim Reynolds
37 Xishem
35 Mako
29 yoinneroid
28 Brute Force
23 micael
23 cuber952
22 Hong_Zhang
17 Norbi
16 x-colo-x
16 fazrulz
13 insane569
12 DavidWoner
12 Hyprul 9-ty2
11 Yttrium
11 @uguste
10 cubedude7
10 JonnyWhoopes
9 theZcuber
9 Mcuber5
8 thatkid
6 CuberMan
6 Bunker
6 Skullush
6 Shortey
4 rock1313
4 uberCuber
4 Reinier Schippers

*3x3 Match the scramble*

294 AvGalen
292 Mike Hughey
238 Jaysammey777
153 SimonWestlund
146 MaeLSTRoM
124 Evan Liu
85 cuberkid10
84 James Ludlow
70 Tim Reynolds
68 Jakube
48 uberCuber
34 AnsonL
32 Hyprul 9-ty2
29 Kian
28 Brute Force
24 kinch2002
23 Xishem
23 pierrotlenageur
22 nekosensei
20 Mako
20 @uguste
20 Shortey
19 Ville Seppänen
18 da25centz
17 emolover
15 Zane_C
11 Georgeanderre
11 Zoé
11 DavidWoner
10 fazrulz
8 TheChriskage
8 Hong_Zhang
7 janelle
7 RCTACameron
6 Inf3rn0
6 Odder
6 cuber952
6 Baian Liu
5 Callum
5 Skullush
5 kprox1994
5 5BLD
5 shuantsu
5 MatsBergsten

*2-3-4 Relay*

569 SimonWestlund
459 Evan Liu
412 Zane_C
308 AvGalen
289 Jaysammey777
270 Mike Hughey
253 cuberkid10
193 MaeLSTRoM
193 Kian
187 James Ludlow
184 AnsonL
180 Jakube
171 dimwmuni
166 yoinneroid
147 pierrotlenageur
137 (X) 
118 masteranders1
114 Tim Reynolds
94 emolover
94 Ville Seppänen
88 Keroma12
84 Hyprul 9-ty2
81 jorgeskm
77 uberCuber
62 nccube
54 The Rubik Mai
51 LouisCormier
49 @uguste
48 cuber952
47 Shortey
45 tozies24
41 vdpflayer
39 Odder
38 Yes, We Can!
37 Daryl
37 AustinReed
34 Selkie
34 asiahyoo1997
33 CuberMan
31 Xishem
30 Mako
30 Georgeanderre
30 janelle
30 chicken9290
29 dinostef
29 hkne95
27 RubiksNub
26 Hong_Zhang
25 mrjames113083
25 AvidCuber
24 APdRF
23 Hays
22 Thunderbolt
22 Lid
22 MichaelErskine
21 cubedude7
21 thatkid
20 Deluchie
20 HaraldS
19 tx789
18 xEdox
18 onionhoney
18 da25centz
17 DavidWoner
17 wlstjd2145
17 fazrulz
17 kar0209
17 kinch2002
17 Elliot
16 cuboy63
16 amostay2004
16 theanonymouscuber
15 Zoé
14 Pandadudex96
14 RussianWhiteBoi
14 Mcuber5
14 amanda
14 x-colo-x
14 isaacthecuber
14 Reinier Schippers
13 Ezy Ryder
13 rock1313
13 cincyaviation
12 nekosensei
12 cubeflip
12 MatsBergsten
12 scillage
11 phantom_thief
11 Tim Major
11 zipzap321
11 ianography
11 CuberosDeRubik
11 Baian Liu
10 chrissyD
10 ZalEw
10 Yttrium
10 clincr
10 'rio
9 mycube
9 RCTACameron
8 Vinny
8 rickcube
8 JonnyWhoopes
7 Skullush
7 Pro94
7 cy2169
7 HelpCube
6 Elbeasto94
6 theace
5 Guldfisk
5 msushant
5 Inf3rn0
5 rahulkadukar
4 brandbest1
4 Callum
4 TheChriskage
4 Chalala
4 NeuwDk
3 cubersmith
3 insane569
3 kprox1994
3 reyrey

*2-3-4-5 Relay*

511 SimonWestlund
343 Zane_C
331 AvGalen
328 Evan Liu
273 Mike Hughey
201 MaeLSTRoM
177 dimwmuni
173 James Ludlow
169 Kian
167 Jaysammey777
164 Jakube
151 yoinneroid
140 pierrotlenageur
135 Tim Reynolds
127 AnsonL
112 cuberkid10
109 (X) 
85 Ville Seppänen
78 uberCuber
77 Keroma12
71 emolover
71 Hyprul 9-ty2
52 masteranders1
51 LouisCormier
49 jorgeskm
44 AustinReed
39 Shortey
37 nccube
36 Selkie
36 Odder
35 tozies24
34 asiahyoo1997
31 Daryl
31 Yes, We Can!
30 @uguste
29 CuberMan
29 The Rubik Mai
29 Hong_Zhang
28 mrjames113083
25 rock1313
24 MichaelErskine
20 cubedude7
19 Mako
19 Hays
18 thatkid
17 fazrulz
16 kar0209
16 Lid
15 phantom_thief
15 cuboy63
15 DavidWoner
15 kinch2002
15 da25centz
14 mycube
14 Zoé
14 isaacthecuber
14 Xishem
13 Vinny
12 dinostef
12 RussianWhiteBoi
12 tx789
11 cubeflip
11 Baian Liu
10 Ezy Ryder
10 ZalEw
10 reyrey
10 antoineccantin
10 zipzap321
9 Skullush
9 Georgeanderre
9 rahulkadukar
9 scillage
9 RCTACameron
8 rickcube
8 JonnyWhoopes
8 cincyaviation
8 clincr
8 Reinier Schippers
8 MatsBergsten
7 ianography
6 chrissyD
6 APdRF
6 Guldfisk
5 Yttrium
5 Elbeasto94
5 hkne95
4 Callum
4 TheChriskage
4 Pro94
4 nekosensei

*Magic*

275 Evan Liu
189 MaeLSTRoM
187 Jaysammey777
180 AvGalen
147 SimonWestlund
108 James Ludlow
106 cuberkid10
95 KryuzbanDmitry
80 Mike Hughey
78 Tim Reynolds
72 dimwmuni
62 nccube
55 pierrotlenageur
51 janelle
42 AustinReed
39 RCTACameron
36 theZcuber
29 LouisCormier
27 Lid
25 yoinneroid
24 RubikZz
21 mrjames113083
20 Selkie
20 @uguste
18 da25centz
17 MichaelErskine
16 thatkid
16 Alcuber
15 rickcube
14 Hays
13 mitch1234
13 The Rubik Mai
13 KboyForeverB
13 Kian
12 James Cavanauh
11 ardi4nto
10 d4m4s74
10 zipzap321
9 cubedude7
9 Nelso
9 kinch2002
9 okayama
8 Ezy Ryder
8 theace
8 Inf3rn0
7 antoineccantin
7 YYT
7 clincr
6 Frankie Sell
6 squilliams
6 fazrulz
5 CuberMan
4 Callum
4 ImJustANubCuber
4 reyrey
4 Jedi5412
4 ianography
4 Henrik
3 Rachel Hughey
3 hic2482w
3 ThePCKid
3 04mucklowd

*Master Magic*

198 Evan Liu
193 Mike Hughey
122 James Ludlow
112 AvGalen
84 SimonWestlund
67 Jaysammey777
53 KryuzbanDmitry
39 MaeLSTRoM
37 Tim Reynolds
28 yoinneroid
28 cubeflip
21 dimwmuni
21 Lid
20 dinostef
14 RCTACameron
13 Selkie
13 AustinReed
12 Yes, We Can!
11 cubedude7
11 Nelso
11 MichaelErskine
10 Mako
10 04mucklowd
9 mitch1234
9 antoineccantin
9 KboyForeverB
8 ardi4nto
8 nccube
8 Alcuber
8 @uguste
7 DavidWoner
7 rickcube
7 The Rubik Mai
7 kinch2002
7 okayama
5 mrjames113083
4 brandbest1
4 Frankie Sell
3 Callum
3 manyhobbyfreak
3 Xishem
2 CuberMan
2 cityzach
2 fazrulz

*Skewb*

161 MaeLSTRoM
141 Mike Hughey
111 Jaysammey777
71 Sa967St
61 cuberkid10
38 Alcuber
34 Tim Reynolds
32 James Ludlow
26 Georgeanderre
12 Keroma12
12 Shortey
11 Deluchie
9 Mako
9 Xishem
9 da25centz
8 cubeflip
8 Tim Major
7 DavidWoner
7 fazrulz
6 MichaelErskine
6 cuber952
4 kprox1994
3 mitch1234
3 Skullush
3 cincyaviation
3 Odder
2 manyhobbyfreak
2 emolover
2 kinch2002

*Clock*

278 SimonWestlund
241 Evan Liu
226 Mike Hughey
206 AvGalen
147 Jaysammey777
120 James Ludlow
115 nccube
114 larf
105 Tim Reynolds
83 KryuzbanDmitry
73 MaeLSTRoM
62 Brest
53 Kian
52 emolover
50 Zane_C
50 Baian Liu
45 yoinneroid
40 superti
31 Selkie
30 Lid
29 Shortey
28 Hyprul 9-ty2
21 cubedude7
21 Mako
21 AvidCuber
20 r_517
19 coinman
17 MichaelErskine
16 cuber952
15 Henrik
14 AJ Blair
13 kinch2002
12 CuberMan
12 ardi4nto
12 DavidWoner
12 rickcube
10 nathanajah
9 Mcuber5
9 dimwmuni
9 AustinReed
9 KboyForeverB
8 tacgnol
7 slocuber
7 @uguste
6 fazrulz
6 pierrotlenageur
5 brest
5 x-colo-x
4 TheChriskage
4 Yttrium
4 Elbeasto94
4 uberCuber
4 LouisCormier
3 mitch1234
3 RCTACameron

*Pyraminx*

603 SimonWestlund
430 Evan Liu
382 KryuzbanDmitry
331 Jaysammey777
327 Zane_C
289 Odder
269 MaeLSTRoM
235 AvGalen
212 Mike Hughey
192 cuberkid10
179 Puzzle
173 Kian
157 Ville Seppänen
151 nccube
140 cuber952
135 emolover
127 rickcube
118 Tim Reynolds
112 (X) 
107 dimwmuni
100 RCTACameron
99 Jakube
98 Baian Liu
83 vdpflayer
79 cubefan4848
76 Daryl
70 James Ludlow
68 Yes, We Can!
66 tx789
64 AustinReed
62 LouisCormier
61 yoinneroid
61 cubeflip
61 chicken9290
58 WTF2L?
56 Alcuber
52 Keroma12
51 CuberMan
51 RubiksNub
49 APdRF
49 AnsonL
48 Shortey
47 pierrotlenageur
45 Nelso
44 @uguste
43 jorgeskm
41 jrb
41 The Rubik Mai
35 Mako
34 Inf3rn0
33 antoineccantin
32 Georgeanderre
32 tozies24
30 Henrik
30 Hong_Zhang
28 Erik
28 Mcuber5
28 squilliams
28 Lid
27 MichaelErskine
26 cubedude7
25 da25centz
24 Thunderbolt
22 Sébastien_Auroux
22 'rio
21 DavidWoner
21 AJ Blair
20 Tim Major
20 mrjames113083
19 Brunito
19 kar0209
18 KboyForeverB
17 Zoé
17 kinch2002
16 PAPPAS!!15
15 fazrulz
15 cincyaviation
15 Reinier Schippers
14 Skullush
14 uberCuber
14 janelle
13 Guldfisk
12 kprox1994
11 Pro94
11 superti
11 RubikZz
10 ZalEw
10 manyhobbyfreak
9 TheChriskage
9 nekosensei
8 clincr
7 Xishem
6 mycube
6 BC1997
6 Deluchie
6 Chalala
6 theace
5 chrissyD
5 cubersmith
5 RussianWhiteBoi
5 Carson
5 ianography
4 dinostef
4 Schmidt
4 SoSlow
4 JonnyWhoopes
4 Norbi
3 Julian
3 hatep

*Megaminx*

499 SimonWestlund
320 MaeLSTRoM
314 Jaysammey777
276 Mike Hughey
275 Evan Liu
247 AvGalen
197 dimwmuni
150 (X) 
134 Ville Seppänen
127 James Ludlow
99 Tim Reynolds
82 Odder
70 emolover
60 AnsonL
58 LouisCormier
56 Jakube
55 Daryl
54 cuberkid10
53 uberCuber
51 cuber952
49 Keroma12
45 yoinneroid
40 Sa967St
38 Shortey
37 nccube
36 Hyprul 9-ty2
35 Lid
34 AustinReed
34 CuberosDeRubik
34 masteranders1
34 @uguste
32 AJ Blair
31 cubeflip
29 Mako
28 jorgeskm
28 Georgeanderre
28 da25centz
27 Puzzle
26 Erik
26 hkne95
23 rickcube
23 MichaelErskine
23 Yes, We Can!
17 cubedude7
17 Reinier Schippers
17 Baian Liu
16 CuberMan
16 The Rubik Mai
15 DavidWoner
15 tx789
15 KboyForeverB
15 kinch2002
14 fazrulz
13 dinostef
13 Guldfisk
12 mycube
12 Skullush
11 Kian
10 Thunderbolt
10 Selkie
10 mrjames113083
9 mitch1234
9 Alcuber
8 zipzap321
8 clincr
8 Blablabla
7 nupityS
7 Matt
6 TheChriskage
6 APdRF
6 tociva
6 RCTACameron
5 Zoé
5 Attila
5 userman

*Square-1*

449 SimonWestlund
397 Mike Hughey
316 Evan Liu
231 Jaysammey777
228 AvGalen
188 MaeLSTRoM
137 cuberkid10
125 James Ludlow
111 AnsonL
99 Ville Seppänen
87 Tim Reynolds
79 AustinReed
69 cuber952
65 Daryl
54 @uguste
53 Brute Force
53 Jakube
52 Xishem
50 rickcube
47 dimwmuni
44 Sa967St
40 emolover
37 yoinneroid
35 janelle
33 Lid
32 Thunderbolt
31 Shortey
27 uberCuber
25 cubedude7
25 Hong_Zhang
24 BC1997
23 Baian Liu
22 AJ Blair
21 Mako
21 mrjames113083
19 nathanajah
18 nccube
17 kinch2002
17 Hyprul 9-ty2
17 RCTACameron
16 Zoé
16 KryuzbanDmitry
15 Skullush
15 Forte
15 fazrulz
15 kar0209
14 Mcuber5
14 DavidWoner
13 onionhoney
12 okayama
12 MichaelErskine
11 Yes, We Can!
10 WTF2L?
10 tx789
10 Inf3rn0
9 Odder
7 Vinny
7 KboyForeverB
6 Deluchie
6 thatkid
6 zipzap321
6 Julian
6 PeterV
6 Kian
5 TheChriskage
5 manyhobbyfreak
5 Selkie
5 Georgeanderre
5 da25centz

*3x3x3 fewest moves*

835 guusrs
792 irontwig
757 okayama
678 Mike Hughey
608 Cubenovice
346 Brest
341 Jaysammey777
340 Attila
254 MaeLSTRoM
246 Kenneth
228 kinch2002
215 SimonWestlund
209 Jakube
205 James Ludlow
204 Ville Seppänen
187 Evan Liu
169 Tim Reynolds
158 cmhardw
140 Sa967St
104 emolover
98 uberCuber
97 Kian
95 RCTACameron
82 nccube
75 Georgeanderre
75 Odder
69 nekosensei
69 dimwmuni
69 masteranders1
68 yoinneroid
61 Keroma12
50 MrIndianTeen
49 Shortey
44 Hershey
43 5BLD
38 da25centz
37 Brute Force
37 cuber952
34 Blablabla
30 @uguste
28 Mako
28 pwnAge
27 brest
27 Xishem
27 Sébastien_Auroux
26 CuberMan
26 manyhobbyfreak
25 DavidWoner
24 mrjames113083
20 Stini
20 fazrulz
17 AustinReed
17 mande
16 michaelfivez
16 Krag
14 Sir E Brum
14 TheChriskage
14 cincyaviation
14 pierrotlenageur
13 Skullush
13 hashiryu
13 antoineccantin
13 JonnyWhoopes
13 shuantsu
13 (X) 
12 Erik
12 kprox1994
12 tx789
12 userman
12 Zane_C
11 ardi4nto
11 tozies24
11 hhgoal


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 9, 2011)

You forgot 4-7BLD and Multi BLD (though I'm not in any of them).

Thanks again for calculating them! I didn't think I was so close to the top, since I stopped doing so many events for a month or so.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 9, 2011)

Evan Liu said:


> You forgot 4-7BLD and Multi BLD (though I'm not in any of them).



No, they are in there (after feet comes all bld events). 
It's not a fat chance that I would forget them as those events are *my events*  .


----------



## Evan Liu (Oct 9, 2011)

MatsBergsten said:


> No, they are in there (after feet comes all bld events).
> It's not a fat chance that I would forget them as those events are *my events*  .


I'm so sorry :/
I feel so bad right now... :fp


----------



## Jakube (Jan 7, 2012)

Will there be a list for the hole year?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 7, 2012)

OK, four lists. First the list of the best efforts in each event during October-December
For each person in each event the mean of the five best efforts. If you have had less
than five successful results during Oct-Dec you will not be in the list.

2x2x2: (34)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  RCTACameron                   2.02
 2  AnsonL                        2.10
 3  SimonWestlund                 2.29
 4  asiahyoo1997                  2.64
 5  Yes, We Can!                  2.88
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  CuberMan                      3.14
 7  yoinneroid                    3.19
 8  emolover                      3.43
 9  mycube                        3.49
10  Evan Liu                      3.58
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Mcuber5                       3.91
12  Yuxuibbs                      4.06
13  ManasijV                      4.47
14  jla                           4.63
15  Edmund                        4.63
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Krag                          4.80
17  MaeLSTRoM                     4.85
18  Zane_C                        5.11
19  Kian                          5.18
20  Alcuber                       5.19
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Jakube                        5.73
22  marcobelotti                  6.07
23  janelle                       6.10
24  Hershey                       6.12
25  Yttrium                       6.66
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  aronpm                        6.87
27  Schmidt                       7.38
28  Selkie                        7.61
29  Mike Hughey                   7.71
30  rona3                         8.04
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  MichaelErskine                9.50
32  vlarsen                      10.34
33  nekosensei                   10.80
34  MatsBergsten                 18.10
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 : (35)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  asiahyoo1997                  8.42
 2  AnsonL                        9.18
 3  Yes, We Can!                  9.27
 4  SimonWestlund                 9.46
 5  amostay2004                  10.71
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  yoinneroid                   10.84
 7  CuberMan                     11.04
 8  ManasijV                     12.03
 9  Evan Liu                     12.51
10  Zane_C                       13.25
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  mycube                       13.36
12  emolover                     13.69
13  aronpm                       14.18
14  Hershey                      15.01
15  Mcuber5                      15.03
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Yuxuibbs                     15.58
17  MaeLSTRoM                    16.53
18  Jakube                       16.91
19  jla                          17.27
20  janelle                      17.48
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Yttrium                      18.04
22  Selkie                       18.71
23  marcobelotti                 18.77
24  nekosensei                   19.02
25  Krag                         19.25
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Edmund                       20.63
27  okayama                      20.63
28  Mike Hughey                  21.12
29  Divineskulls                 22.47
30  rona3                        25.90
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Alcuber                      26.28
32  Schmidt                      27.40
33  MichaelErskine               30.74
34  vlarsen                      31.15
35  MatsBergsten                 40.28
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4: (25)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  asiahyoo1997                 39.25
 2  yoinneroid                   39.55
 3  AnsonL                       41.14
 4  SimonWestlund                42.48
 5  Yes, We Can!                 46.31
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  CuberMan                     49.32
 7  Evan Liu                     51.95
 8  Zane_C                     1:00.40
 9  ManasijV                   1:01.31
10  Jakube                     1:04.02
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  MaeLSTRoM                  1:04.16
12  emolover                   1:04.22
13  mycube                     1:14.93
14  aronpm                     1:19.25
15  marcobelotti               1:20.48
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Selkie                     1:23.81
17  Mike Hughey                1:27.56
18  Yttrium                    1:28.80
19  jla                        1:41.01
20  Krag                       1:45.06
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  vlarsen                    1:48.43
22  MichaelErskine             2:05.59
23  nekosensei                 2:24.97
24  Schmidt                    2:27.08
25  MatsBergsten               2:34.29
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5: (19)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  asiahyoo1997               1:12.76
 2  SimonWestlund              1:23.03
 3  yoinneroid                 1:28.18
 4  Hyprul 9-ty2               1:37.17
 5  CuberMan                   1:47.67
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  MaeLSTRoM                  1:48.58
 7  Evan Liu                   1:52.51
 8  emolover                   1:53.74
 9  Jakube                     2:09.50
10  Zane_C                     2:19.69
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  mycube                     2:20.07
12  Mike Hughey                2:32.03
13  Yttrium                    2:52.45
14  Selkie                     2:58.51
15  Krag                       3:22.28
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  vlarsen                    3:50.98
17  MichaelErskine             4:04.79
18  MatsBergsten               5:43.92
19  jla                        5:59.74
[/COLOR]
```
6x6x6: (9)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  asiahyoo1997               2:29.53
 2  SimonWestlund              2:42.78
 3  MaeLSTRoM                  3:12.55
 4  Evan Liu                   3:47.95
 5  mycube                     3:58.25
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Mike Hughey                4:51.22
 7  okayama                    4:54.11
 8  Selkie                     5:39.75
 9  Yttrium                    6:06.16
[/COLOR]
```
7x7x7: (7)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund              4:29.18
 2  MaeLSTRoM                  5:28.84
 3  Evan Liu                   6:43.06
 4  mycube                     6:44.19
 5  Mike Hughey                6:49.55
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Yttrium                   10:30.18
 7  Selkie                    10:39.46
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 one handed: (25)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  AnsonL                       13.86
 2  asiahyoo1997                 15.43
 3  Yes, We Can!                 17.50
 4  yoinneroid                   18.04
 5  SimonWestlund                18.86
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  CuberMan                     20.86
 7  amostay2004                  22.91
 8  ManasijV                     23.06
 9  Jakube                       26.57
10  Zane_C                       27.35
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Evan Liu                     27.71
12  MaeLSTRoM                    28.12
13  mycube                       28.30
14  aronpm                       29.50
15  emolover                     31.04
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  jla                          36.01
17  Yuxuibbs                     36.31
18  Mike Hughey                  40.81
19  marcobelotti                 42.64
20  Yttrium                      42.99
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Selkie                       45.95
22  nekosensei                   51.25
23  rona3                      1:04.32
24  MichaelErskine             1:04.80
25  Alcuber                    1:05.81
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 with feet: (3)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Henrik                       42.94
 2  Mike Hughey                1:40.86
 3  yoinneroid                 2:14.28
[/COLOR]
```
2x2x2 Blindfolded: (15)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  AnsonL                        6.93
 2  SimonWestlund                 7.19
 3  Evan Liu                      8.29
 4  asiahyoo1997                 10.58
 5  Zane_C                       11.09
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  CuberMan                     15.33
 7  Mike Hughey                  19.19
 8  marcobelotti                 22.41
 9  Jakube                       25.82
10  MatsBergsten                 25.86
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  MaeLSTRoM                    35.44
12  yoinneroid                   40.05
13  Yttrium                      42.00
14  Krag                         42.03
15  Schmidt                    1:05.44
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 Blindfolded: (15)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Zane_C                       34.89
 2  amostay2004                  49.89
 3  SimonWestlund                54.98
 4  Jakube                     1:10.17
 5  ManasijV                   1:13.82
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Mike Hughey                1:14.46
 7  Mcuber5                    1:16.52
 8  MatsBergsten               1:23.80
 9  okayama                    2:12.85
10  yoinneroid                 2:57.98
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  CuberMan                   3:04.78
12  Yttrium                    3:05.06
13  Evan Liu                   3:12.20
14  Krag                       3:17.91
15  MaeLSTRoM                  5:03.49
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4 Blindfolded: (5)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Jakube                     5:04.43
 2  SimonWestlund              5:40.50
 3  MatsBergsten               6:12.29
 4  Mike Hughey                6:58.69
 5  yoinneroid                20:47.80
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5 Blindfolded: (5)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Zane_C                     7:48.16
 2  Jakube                     9:43.44
 3  Mike Hughey               13:17.42
 4  MatsBergsten              13:37.80
 5  SimonWestlund             13:41.67
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Multi blind: (10)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Zane_C                    17.8
 2  Jakube                    15.2
 3  SimonWestlund             7.8
 4  MatsBergsten              4.6
 5  Mike Hughey               4.0
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
 6  Mcuber5                   2.0
 7  yoinneroid                0.8
 8  Evan Liu                  0.8
 9  marcobelotti              0.2
10  CuberMan                  0.0
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Match the scramble: (5)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey                1:10.36
 2  Evan Liu                   1:10.50
 3  Zane_C                     1:14.05
 4  asiahyoo1997               1:20.61
 5  vlarsen                    2:01.51
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4 Relay: (18)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                56.22
 2  asiahyoo1997               1:00.07
 3  yoinneroid                 1:00.15
 4  Evan Liu                   1:09.73
 5  CuberMan                   1:12.50
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Zane_C                     1:21.69
 7  emolover                   1:28.29
 8  MaeLSTRoM                  1:33.82
 9  mycube                     1:43.91
10  Selkie                     1:59.48
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Mike Hughey                2:01.36
12  Yttrium                    2:02.42
13  Krag                       2:11.69
14  jla                        2:20.46
15  vlarsen                    2:35.45
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  MichaelErskine             2:54.64
17  Schmidt                    3:14.56
18  MatsBergsten               3:48.25
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4-5 Relay: (15)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund              2:21.37
 2  yoinneroid                 2:25.64
 3  CuberMan                   2:59.30
 4  Evan Liu                   3:13.26
 5  emolover                   3:29.68
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  MaeLSTRoM                  3:31.27
 7  Zane_C                     3:47.65
 8  mycube                     4:07.95
 9  Mike Hughey                4:30.41
10  Yttrium                    4:48.32
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Selkie                     5:02.57
12  Krag                       5:37.68
13  vlarsen                    6:49.62
14  MichaelErskine             6:59.82
15  jla                        8:19.31
[/COLOR]
```
Magic: (8)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Divineskulls                  1.07
 2  Evan Liu                      1.26
 3  Yuxuibbs                      1.48
 4  MaeLSTRoM                     1.86
 5  yoinneroid                    2.00
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Selkie                        2.21
 7  jla                           2.37
 8  Mike Hughey                   8.95
[/COLOR]
```
Master Magic: (6)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Evan Liu                      2.54
 2  MaeLSTRoM                     3.55
 3  Mike Hughey                   3.59
 4  yoinneroid                    4.17
 5  Divineskulls                  4.83
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Selkie                        5.22
[/COLOR]
```
Skewb: (2)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  MaeLSTRoM                     7.98
 2  Mike Hughey                  18.95
[/COLOR]
```
Clock: (12)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  r_517                         6.93
 2  SimonWestlund                 9.19
 3  yoinneroid                   11.19
 4  Evan Liu                     12.00
 5  Mcuber5                      14.69
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Selkie                       15.10
 7  Zane_C                       16.35
 8  Mike Hughey                  16.67
 9  MaeLSTRoM                    18.35
10  CuberMan                     18.59
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Yttrium                      18.73
12  MichaelErskine               21.40
[/COLOR]
```
Pyraminx: (18)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                 4.98
 2  Evan Liu                      5.68
 3  asiahyoo1997                  5.85
 4  AnsonL                        6.54
 5  CuberMan                      7.25
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Mcuber5                       7.33
 7  Alcuber                       7.48
 8  yoinneroid                    7.58
 9  MaeLSTRoM                     8.27
10  Zane_C                       10.60
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  jla                          10.69
12  mycube                       11.03
13  Krag                         14.29
14  Mike Hughey                  15.70
15  Yuxuibbs                     16.52
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Schmidt                      17.84
17  MichaelErskine               20.91
18  Selkie                       24.98
[/COLOR]
```
Megaminx: (11)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                48.53
 2  marcobelotti               1:23.86
 3  MaeLSTRoM                  1:31.99
 4  Evan Liu                   1:45.84
 5  Mcuber5                    1:58.12
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  yoinneroid                 2:00.71
 7  jla                        2:20.93
 8  Mike Hughey                2:50.83
 9  mycube                     2:53.99
10  Selkie                     4:07.97
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  MichaelErskine             4:44.09
[/COLOR]
```
Square-1: (11)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                18.48
 2  Evan Liu                     28.39
 3  AnsonL                       28.60
 4  yoinneroid                   33.79
 5  Mcuber5                      35.23
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Mike Hughey                  37.24
 7  jla                          48.41
 8  MaeLSTRoM                    59.51
 9  Selkie                     1:09.66
10  Zane_C                     1:16.64
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  MichaelErskine             1:31.69
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 fewest moves: (11)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  guusrs                    25.0
 2  okayama                   26.2
 3  irontwig                  27.0
 4  Cubenovice                29.2
 5  Mike Hughey               30.6
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Zane_C                    34.8
 7  Krag                      38.4
 8  RCTACameron               40.4
 9  Evan Liu                  41.0
10  yoinneroid                43.2
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  jla                       44.8
[/COLOR]
```


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 7, 2012)

... and the same thing for the whole of the year 2012

2x2x2: (95)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                 1.92
 2  RCTACameron                   2.02
 3  AnsonL                        2.06
 4  Ville Seppänen                2.18
 5  nccube                        2.21
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  onionhoney                    2.39
 7  Yes, We Can!                  2.41
 8  asiahyoo1997                  2.64
 9  Edward_Lin                    2.81
10  Jaysammey777                  2.87
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  CuberMan                      2.92
12  AustinReed                    2.96
13  cuberkid10                    2.99
14  cuber952                      3.00
15  chicken9290                   3.03
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  yoinneroid                    3.19
17  emolover                      3.35
18  Evan Liu                      3.37
19  Henrik                        3.41
20  mycube                        3.49
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  rickcube                      3.55
22  The Rubik Mai                 3.62
23  Puzzle                        3.62
24  jorgeskm                      3.63
25  kinch2002                     3.70
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  xEdox                         3.73
27  RubiksNub                     3.86
28  Mcuber5                       3.88
29  Hyprul 9-ty2                  3.98
30  Baian Liu                     4.00
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Odder                         4.05
32  Yuxuibbs                      4.06
33  Edmund                        4.26
34  vdpflayer                     4.30
35  uberCuber                     4.33
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  ManasijV                      4.39
37  dimwmuni                      4.42
38  slocuber                      4.42
39  Hays                          4.45
40  antoineccantin                4.46
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  cubeflip                      4.55
42  Tim Reynolds                  4.60
43  jla                           4.63
44  MaeLSTRoM                     4.63
45  Elliot                        4.65
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  amostay2004                   4.66
47  Jedi5412                      4.68
48  KryuzbanDmitry                4.70
49  Krag                          4.80
50  pwnAge                        4.86
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51   (X)                          4.87
52  Reinier Schippers             4.98
53  Kian                          5.01
54  Zane_C                        5.03
55  Alcuber                       5.19
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
56  Xishem                        5.24
57  Jakube                        5.26
58  masteranders1                 5.27
59  WTF2L?                        5.62
60  janelle                       5.82
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
61  Thunderbolt                   5.92
62  Blablabla                     6.03
63  marcobelotti                  6.07
64  Keroma12                      6.08
65  hkne95                        6.10
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
66  Hershey                       6.12
67  pierrotlenageur               6.13
68  AvGalen                       6.15
69  Yttrium                       6.15
70  James Ludlow                  6.35
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
71  LouisCormier                  6.62
72  Norbi                         6.80
73  aronpm                        6.87
74  Mike Hughey                   6.95
75  PeterV                        6.96
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
76  thatkid                       7.06
77  okayama                       7.15
78  tozies24                      7.26
79  MrIndianTeen                  7.35
80  Schmidt                       7.38
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
81  Selkie                        7.61
82  tx789                         7.61
83  brandbest1                    7.92
84  rona3                         8.04
85  Daryl                         8.27
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
86  hic2482w                      8.44
87  Georgeanderre                 8.76
88  da25centz                     9.18
89  Edam                          9.47
90  MichaelErskine                9.49
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
91  vlarsen                      10.34
92  nekosensei                   10.60
93  nekosensei                   10.60
94  kprox1994                    11.19
95  MatsBergsten                 15.82
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 : (106)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  asiahyoo1997                  8.40
 2  Yes, We Can!                  8.63
 3  AnsonL                        8.93
 4  SimonWestlund                 9.04
 5  Ville Seppänen                9.74
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Erik                          9.77
 7  onionhoney                    9.83
 8  nccube                        9.84
 9  The Rubik Mai                10.20
10  Hyprul 9-ty2                 10.38
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  yoinneroid                   10.51
12  amostay2004                  10.55
13  CuberMan                     10.68
14  Hays                         10.98
15  chicken9290                  11.04
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Jaysammey777                 11.19
17  HaraldS                      11.65
18  deathbypapercutz             11.90
19  ManasijV                     12.03
20  cuber952                     12.11
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Evan Liu                     12.51
22  Odder                        12.52
23  cuberkid10                   12.65
24   (X)                         12.74
25  a small kitten               12.76
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Henrik                       12.98
27  Zane_C                       13.03
28  Puzzle                       13.11
29  jorgeskm                     13.30
30  AustinReed                   13.31
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  mycube                       13.36
32  cubeflip                     13.45
33  Reinier Schippers            13.55
34  antoineccantin               13.58
35  Tim Reynolds                 13.64
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  Elliot                       13.68
37  emolover                     13.68
38  Kian                         13.75
39  rickcube                     13.82
40  aronpm                       14.18
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  slocuber                     14.19
42  dimwmuni                     14.42
43  Edam                         14.80
44  Mcuber5                      14.88
45  RCTACameron                  14.90
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  vdpflayer                    14.95
47  Hershey                      15.01
48  uberCuber                    15.12
49  Xishem                       15.23
50  Yuxuibbs                     15.58
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  masteranders1                15.61
52  Alan Chang                   15.65
53  pierrotlenageur              15.77
54  RubiksNub                    16.41
55  5BLD                         16.42
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
56  janelle                      16.48
57  Jakube                       16.52
58  MaeLSTRoM                    16.53
59  Keroma12                     16.59
60  mande                        16.89
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
61  LouisCormier                 16.94
62  KryuzbanDmitry               16.99
63  Brute Force                  17.13
64  jla                          17.27
65  hkne95                       17.40
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
66  Yttrium                      18.04
67  larf                         18.07
68  nekosensei                   18.09
69  nekosensei                   18.09
70  WTF2L?                       18.14
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
71  Daryl                        18.22
72  James Ludlow                 18.28
73  tozies24                     18.61
74  Selkie                       18.71
75  Edmund                       18.74
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
76  marcobelotti                 18.77
77  AvGalen                      19.09
78  Krag                         19.25
79  Baian Liu                    19.86
80  okayama                      19.96
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
81  MrIndianTeen                 20.20
82  Norbi                        20.52
83  Thunderbolt                  20.90
84  Mike Hughey                  21.07
85  Brest                        21.12
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
86  cmhardw                      21.17
87  Divineskulls                 22.47
88  Blablabla                    22.99
89  cookieyo145                  24.17
90  PeterV                       24.48
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
91  brandbest1                   24.69
92  coinman                      25.55
93  rona3                        25.90
94  Alcuber                      26.28
95  thatkid                      27.15
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
96  Schmidt                      27.40
97  hic2482w                     27.49
98  tx789                        27.92
99  kprox1994                    28.83
100  jrb                          29.17
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
101  MichaelErskine               30.15
102  vlarsen                      31.15
103  Georgeanderre                31.37
104  RubikZz                      33.91
105  Cubenovice                   35.97
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
106  MatsBergsten                 40.28
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4: (65)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  asiahyoo1997                 38.96
 2  yoinneroid                   39.55
 3  AnsonL                       41.09
 4  SimonWestlund                42.48
 5  Yes, We Can!                 43.04
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Hyprul 9-ty2                 43.05
 7  The Rubik Mai                45.52
 8  cuber952                     48.25
 9  CuberMan                     49.32
10  Evan Liu                     51.95
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Ville Seppänen               52.09
12  amostay2004                  54.68
13  pierrotlenageur              54.90
14  Jaysammey777                 56.82
15  nccube                       57.40
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Kian                         58.91
17  Zane_C                       58.92
18  cuberkid10                   59.73
19  ManasijV                   1:01.31
20  jorgeskm                   1:01.76
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Jakube                     1:04.02
22  MaeLSTRoM                  1:04.16
23  emolover                   1:04.22
24  AustinReed                 1:05.36
25  deathbypapercutz           1:06.68
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  dimwmuni                   1:07.64
27  cubeflip                   1:08.14
28  Tim Reynolds               1:09.60
29  rickcube                   1:11.11
30  James Ludlow               1:11.65
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  AvGalen                    1:11.85
32  masteranders1              1:13.45
33   (X)                       1:14.23
34  uberCuber                  1:14.68
35  mycube                     1:14.93
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  Mcuber5                    1:15.40
37  vdpflayer                  1:15.86
38  LouisCormier               1:16.08
39  Daryl                      1:16.32
40  aronpm                     1:18.96
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  marcobelotti               1:20.48
42  RCTACameron                1:21.80
43  Selkie                     1:23.81
44  Mike Hughey                1:25.06
45  janelle                    1:28.26
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  Yttrium                    1:28.80
47  Keroma12                   1:29.24
48  Xishem                     1:29.89
49  antoineccantin             1:30.04
50  okayama                    1:30.53
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  Edam                       1:32.09
52  hkne95                     1:40.70
53  jla                        1:41.01
54  Krag                       1:45.06
55  vlarsen                    1:48.43
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
56  tozies24                   1:56.05
57  Brest                      1:57.94
58  MichaelErskine             2:03.33
59  nekosensei                 2:16.65
60  nekosensei                 2:16.65
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
61  tx789                      2:16.92
62  Schmidt                    2:27.08
63  RubiksNub                  2:30.84
64  MatsBergsten               2:32.53
65  cmhardw                    5:55.75
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5: (51)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  asiahyoo1997               1:12.18
 2  AnsonL                     1:21.29
 3  SimonWestlund              1:22.58
 4  Yes, We Can!               1:26.30
 5  yoinneroid                 1:27.83
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  cuber952                   1:32.33
 7  Hyprul 9-ty2               1:32.57
 8  The Rubik Mai              1:35.11
 9  Ville Seppänen             1:35.79
10  nccube                     1:47.05
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  CuberMan                   1:47.67
12  MaeLSTRoM                  1:48.41
13  Evan Liu                   1:52.51
14  emolover                   1:53.25
15  uberCuber                  1:55.91
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Kian                       1:57.77
17  Tim Reynolds               1:58.33
18  AvGalen                    1:58.95
19  Keroma12                   1:59.30
20  dimwmuni                   2:03.21
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  pierrotlenageur            2:06.00
22  cubeflip                   2:08.32
23  Jakube                     2:08.99
24  James Ludlow               2:09.07
25  AustinReed                 2:10.26
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Odder                      2:11.13
27  Zane_C                     2:16.77
28   (X)                       2:18.87
29  mycube                     2:20.07
30  Jaysammey777               2:22.14
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Daryl                      2:24.93
32  jorgeskm                   2:26.25
33  Mike Hughey                2:26.39
34  LouisCormier               2:29.97
35  masteranders1              2:42.03
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  RCTACameron                2:45.07
37  cuberkid10                 2:50.41
38  Yttrium                    2:52.45
39  Selkie                     2:58.51
40  Xishem                     2:58.55
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  Krag                       3:22.28
42  Hershey                    3:28.54
43  vlarsen                    3:50.98
44  tozies24                   3:53.12
45  MichaelErskine             4:00.76
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  tx789                      4:02.88
47  nekosensei                 5:32.38
48  nekosensei                 5:32.38
49  MatsBergsten               5:43.92
50  jla                        5:59.74
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  cmhardw                   12:59.93
[/COLOR]
```
6x6x6: (24)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Hays                       2:11.35
 2  asiahyoo1997               2:29.50
 3  SimonWestlund              2:39.72
 4  Yes, We Can!               3:10.44
 5  MaeLSTRoM                  3:12.55
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Keroma12                   3:33.60
 7  James Ludlow               3:42.87
 8  Evan Liu                   3:47.95
 9  AvGalen                    3:57.00
10  mycube                     3:58.25
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  emolover                   4:00.62
12  pierrotlenageur            4:10.62
13  dimwmuni                   4:10.94
14  Tim Reynolds               4:16.22
15  uberCuber                  4:17.76
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Jakube                     4:24.53
17  AustinReed                 4:35.67
18  Mike Hughey                4:44.15
19  Jaysammey777               4:44.31
20  okayama                    4:54.11
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Daryl                      4:58.30
22  Selkie                     5:39.75
23  Yttrium                    6:06.16
24  MichaelErskine             7:45.08
[/COLOR]
```
7x7x7: (22)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund              4:22.64
 2  Ville Seppänen             5:22.01
 3  MaeLSTRoM                  5:28.84
 4  James Ludlow               5:48.46
 5  Keroma12                   6:07.13
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  AvGalen                    6:07.41
 7  emolover                   6:10.70
 8  Tim Reynolds               6:19.89
 9  Evan Liu                   6:43.06
10  mycube                     6:44.19
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Mike Hughey                6:45.32
12  uberCuber                  6:57.38
13  okayama                    7:15.68
14  Jakube                     7:18.87
15  Kian                       7:31.36
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Jaysammey777               8:08.48
17  Georgeanderre              8:20.16
18  tozies24                   8:35.30
19  Daryl                      9:07.16
20  Yttrium                   10:30.18
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Selkie                    10:39.46
22  masteranders1             12:39.06
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 one handed: (77)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  AnsonL                       13.84
 2  a small kitten               14.96
 3  asiahyoo1997                 15.19
 4  The Rubik Mai                16.79
 5  Yes, We Can!                 16.79
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  SimonWestlund                17.58
 7  yoinneroid                   18.04
 8  Hyprul 9-ty2                 18.28
 9  antoineccantin               19.36
10  Hershey                      19.56
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  nccube                       19.93
12  Ville Seppänen               19.99
13  Elliot                       20.19
14  HaraldS                      20.37
15  deathbypapercutz             20.82
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  CuberMan                     20.86
17  Jaysammey777                 20.95
18  Odder                        21.24
19  cuber952                     21.30
20  amostay2004                  21.30
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  ManasijV                     23.06
22  Kian                         23.17
23  Henrik                       24.22
24   (X)                         24.47
25  Zane_C                       25.09
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  chicken9290                  25.40
27  dimwmuni                     26.48
28  rickcube                     26.56
29  Jakube                       26.57
30  Puzzle                       26.57
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Evan Liu                     27.39
32  MaeLSTRoM                    28.12
33  jorgeskm                     28.27
34  mycube                       28.30
35  cubeflip                     28.34
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  Tim Reynolds                 28.71
37  Mcuber5                      29.01
38  aronpm                       29.50
39  Brute Force                  29.70
40  janelle                      30.82
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  vdpflayer                    30.90
42  emolover                     30.97
43  cuberkid10                   31.20
44  masteranders1                32.26
45  RCTACameron                  32.34
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  Xishem                       33.69
47  pwnAge                       33.96
48  mande                        34.40
49  AvGalen                      34.70
50  RubiksNub                    34.95
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  WTF2L?                       35.00
52  jla                          36.01
53  AustinReed                   36.11
54  Yuxuibbs                     36.31
55  LouisCormier                 38.39
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
56  Mike Hughey                  39.05
57  uberCuber                    39.91
58  James Ludlow                 40.20
59  MrIndianTeen                 40.49
60  marcobelotti                 42.64
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
61  Yttrium                      42.99
62  pierrotlenageur              43.91
63  Selkie                       45.33
64  Blablabla                    46.15
65  Daryl                        47.20
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
66  Norbi                        49.40
67  nekosensei                   49.85
68  nekosensei                   49.85
69  Keroma12                     54.80
70  hkne95                       55.62
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
71  Georgeanderre              1:00.34
72  MichaelErskine             1:00.54
73  tx789                      1:01.16
74  rona3                      1:04.32
75  Alcuber                    1:05.81
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
76  da25centz                  1:16.30
77  kprox1994                  1:55.26
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 with feet: (9)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Henrik                       41.69
 2  SimonWestlund              1:04.45
 3  Mike Hughey                1:37.07
 4  KryuzbanDmitry             1:45.73
 5  Mcuber5                    1:49.28
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Jakube                     2:09.90
 7  yoinneroid                 2:14.28
 8  Jaysammey777               2:44.79
 9  James Ludlow               7:13.94
[/COLOR]
```
2x2x2 Blindfolded: (41)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                 5.32
 2  AnsonL                        6.67
 3  Ville Seppänen                6.67
 4  Evan Liu                      8.20
 5  RCTACameron                   9.08
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Zane_C                       10.58
 7  asiahyoo1997                 10.58
 8  aronpm                       11.25
 9  emolover                     11.27
10  Jaysammey777                 11.41
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  nccube                       14.16
12  CuberMan                     15.33
13  AustinReed                   16.23
14  Yes, We Can!                 16.64
15  Mike Hughey                  18.27
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Hyprul 9-ty2                 22.10
17  marcobelotti                 22.41
18  MatsBergsten                 23.34
19  Jakube                       24.21
20  Mcuber5                      24.58
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Kian                         25.28
22  Tim Reynolds                 28.09
23  dimwmuni                     28.55
24  MaeLSTRoM                    29.35
25  Xishem                       31.74
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  yoinneroid                   36.18
27  AvGalen                      36.91
28  uberCuber                    38.48
29  Keroma12                     38.83
30  pierrotlenageur              39.63
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  okayama                      40.93
32  Yttrium                      42.00
33  Krag                         42.03
34  James Ludlow                 45.02
35  cuberkid10                   47.96
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  nekosensei                   55.14
37  nekosensei                   55.14
38  Blablabla                    58.48
39  Norbi                      1:03.85
40  Schmidt                    1:05.44
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41   (X)                       1:09.85
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 Blindfolded: (37)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  aronpm                       30.74
 2  Ville Seppänen               31.68
 3  Zane_C                       34.89
 4  amostay2004                  44.00
 5  x-colo-x                     48.55
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Yes, We Can!                 49.12
 7  SimonWestlund                51.99
 8  cmhardw                    1:07.67
 9  Jakube                     1:09.45
10  Mike Hughey                1:12.39
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  ManasijV                   1:13.82
12  Mcuber5                    1:16.52
13  Hyprul 9-ty2               1:19.42
14  MatsBergsten               1:23.26
15  Norbi                      1:43.38
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Micael                     1:44.86
17  Henrik                     1:51.80
18  AnsonL                     1:56.98
19  dimwmuni                   2:02.90
20  Jaysammey777               2:03.66
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  okayama                    2:06.44
22  Tim Reynolds               2:16.92
23  Xishem                     2:23.23
24  Keroma12                   2:38.73
25  mande                      2:46.82
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Kian                       2:52.71
27  yoinneroid                 2:54.61
28  pierrotlenageur            3:02.75
29  CuberMan                   3:04.78
30  Yttrium                    3:05.06
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Evan Liu                   3:12.20
32  Krag                       3:17.91
33  AvGalen                    3:20.91
34  AustinReed                 3:24.46
35  nekosensei                 3:54.34
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  nekosensei                 3:54.34
37  MaeLSTRoM                  4:09.98
[/COLOR]
```
4x4x4 Blindfolded: (10)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Ville Seppänen             3:16.52
 2  Zane_C                     4:31.06
 3  cmhardw                    4:53.35
 4  Jakube                     5:04.43
 5  SimonWestlund              5:33.03
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  MatsBergsten               5:59.76
 7  Mike Hughey                6:18.38
 8  okayama                   11:57.55
 9  dimwmuni                  17:40.24
10  yoinneroid                20:47.80
[/COLOR]
```
5x5x5 Blindfolded: (8)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Ville Seppänen             7:00.45
 2  Zane_C                     7:35.40
 3  Jakube                     9:43.44
 4  cmhardw                   10:25.89
 5  Mike Hughey               12:55.16
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  MatsBergsten              13:11.61
 7  SimonWestlund             13:41.67
 8  okayama                   25:41.13
[/COLOR]
```
6x6x6 Blindfolded: (2)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey               30:15.96
 2  MatsBergsten              37:04.81
[/COLOR]
```
7x7x7 Blindfolded : (1)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Mike Hughey               48:35.31
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Multi blind: (24)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Zane_C                    19.8
 2  Jakube                    16.0
 3  kinch2002                 13.6
 4  MrMoney                   12.4
 5  Mike Hughey               11.0
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  MatsBergsten              9.0
 7  Micael                    8.8
 8  SimonWestlund             8.4
 9  aronpm                    8.0
10  Kian                      5.8
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  okayama                   5.6
12  Jaysammey777              4.6
13  Yes, We Can!              3.0
14  dimwmuni                  2.6
15  Mcuber5                   2.0
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Yttrium                   2.0
17  Keroma12                  1.8
18  Tim Reynolds              1.8
19  Xishem                    1.0
20  Evan Liu                  0.8
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  yoinneroid                0.8
22  marcobelotti              0.2
23  MaeLSTRoM                 0.0
24  CuberMan                  0.0
[/COLOR]
```
3x3 Match the scramble: (20)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                49.38
 2  AnsonL                       50.09
 3  Jaysammey777                 50.33
 4  AvGalen                      57.13
 5  cuberkid10                 1:04.61
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Evan Liu                   1:08.83
 7  Mike Hughey                1:09.92
 8  James Ludlow               1:11.14
 9  uberCuber                  1:11.30
10  Jakube                     1:13.90
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Zane_C                     1:14.05
12  Tim Reynolds               1:16.08
13  asiahyoo1997               1:20.61
14  MaeLSTRoM                  1:25.73
15  Xishem                     1:39.12
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Kian                       1:45.59
17  nekosensei                 1:56.12
18  nekosensei                 1:56.12
19  vlarsen                    2:01.51
20  emolover                   2:13.94
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4 Relay: (47)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                54.64
 2  AnsonL                       55.58
 3  asiahyoo1997                 57.43
 4  yoinneroid                   58.94
 5  The Rubik Mai              1:06.36
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Evan Liu                   1:09.73
 7  CuberMan                   1:10.93
 8  Ville Seppänen             1:15.39
 9  cuberkid10                 1:17.02
10  Jaysammey777               1:17.33
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Zane_C                     1:20.29
12  pierrotlenageur            1:20.77
13  Kian                       1:22.21
14  dimwmuni                   1:25.58
15  nccube                     1:26.00
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  jorgeskm                   1:26.96
17   (X)                       1:28.25
18  emolover                   1:28.29
19  MaeLSTRoM                  1:33.82
20  AvGalen                    1:34.94
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  AustinReed                 1:35.01
22  uberCuber                  1:35.86
23  Jakube                     1:36.02
24  Tim Reynolds               1:37.25
25  James Ludlow               1:42.28
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  mycube                     1:43.91
27  vdpflayer                  1:47.08
28  masteranders1              1:48.75
29  Daryl                      1:52.23
30  Mike Hughey                1:54.43
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Keroma12                   1:54.75
32  Xishem                     1:57.02
33  Yttrium                    1:58.40
34  Selkie                     1:59.48
35  Krag                       2:11.69
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  jla                        2:20.46
37  tozies24                   2:27.41
38  brandbest1                 2:34.82
39  vlarsen                    2:35.45
40  Georgeanderre              2:42.66
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  MichaelErskine             2:53.40
42  RubiksNub                  3:04.48
43  nekosensei                 3:07.76
44  nekosensei                 3:07.76
45  tx789                      3:13.89
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  Schmidt                    3:14.56
47  MatsBergsten               3:37.27
[/COLOR]
```
2-3-4-5 Relay: (37)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  asiahyoo1997               2:17.36
 2  SimonWestlund              2:20.88
 3  AnsonL                     2:21.22
 4  yoinneroid                 2:24.48
 5  CuberMan                   2:59.18
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Ville Seppänen             3:01.95
 7  Evan Liu                   3:10.04
 8  Kian                       3:26.38
 9  emolover                   3:29.68
10  pierrotlenageur            3:29.70
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  MaeLSTRoM                  3:31.27
12  AvGalen                    3:37.27
13  dimwmuni                   3:38.90
14  Jaysammey777               3:39.79
15  Zane_C                     3:40.40
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  cuberkid10                 3:44.43
17  uberCuber                  3:45.15
18  Tim Reynolds               3:45.40
19  James Ludlow               3:47.43
20  Jakube                     3:52.14
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21   (X)                       3:53.57
22  AustinReed                 3:55.82
23  jorgeskm                   3:59.51
24  mycube                     4:07.95
25  Mike Hughey                4:24.42
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Keroma12                   4:24.45
27  Daryl                      4:27.48
28  Yttrium                    4:48.32
29  Selkie                     5:02.57
30  masteranders1              5:03.18
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Xishem                     5:29.67
32  Krag                       5:37.68
33  MichaelErskine             6:46.94
34  tozies24                   6:49.20
35  vlarsen                    6:49.62
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36  jla                        8:19.31
37  MatsBergsten               9:41.27
[/COLOR]
```
Magic: (24)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  theZcuber                     0.92
 2  KryuzbanDmitry                0.94
 3  Divineskulls                  1.07
 4  Evan Liu                      1.19
 5  SimonWestlund                 1.22
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  nccube                        1.26
 7  Jaysammey777                  1.28
 8  MaeLSTRoM                     1.31
 9  Tim Reynolds                  1.45
10  James Ludlow                  1.46
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Yuxuibbs                      1.48
12  cuberkid10                    1.49
13  janelle                       1.50
14  AustinReed                    1.52
15  AvGalen                       1.54
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  pierrotlenageur               1.67
17  dimwmuni                      1.70
18  yoinneroid                    1.93
19  Alcuber                       2.07
20  Selkie                        2.21
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  LouisCormier                  2.23
22  jla                           2.37
23  RubikZz                       5.19
24  Mike Hughey                   8.87
[/COLOR]
```
Master Magic: (15)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Evan Liu                      2.54
 2  James Ludlow                  2.55
 3  KryuzbanDmitry                2.91
 4  cubeflip                      3.22
 5  SimonWestlund                 3.39
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Mike Hughey                   3.40
 7  MaeLSTRoM                     3.53
 8  yoinneroid                    4.04
 9  Jaysammey777                  4.12
10  AvGalen                       4.20
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Tim Reynolds                  4.41
12  Divineskulls                  4.83
13  dimwmuni                      5.19
14  Selkie                        5.22
15  Alcuber                       6.47
[/COLOR]
```
Skewb: (10)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Sa967St                       7.01
 2  MaeLSTRoM                     7.27
 3  Jaysammey777                  9.99
 4  cuberkid10                   16.09
 5  Mike Hughey                  16.26
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Alcuber                      19.03
 7  Tim Reynolds                 19.49
 8  Georgeanderre                19.66
 9  James Ludlow                 23.87
10  Xishem                       24.87
[/COLOR]
```
Clock: (24)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  r_517                         6.76
 2  larf                          7.78
 3  SimonWestlund                 8.79
 4  nccube                        8.94
 5  KryuzbanDmitry               10.15
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Tim Reynolds                 10.75
 7  yoinneroid                   11.17
 8  Evan Liu                     11.96
 9  emolover                     13.26
10  Jaysammey777                 13.32
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  James Ludlow                 14.19
12  Mcuber5                      14.58
13  AvGalen                      14.82
14  Selkie                       15.10
15  Baian Liu                    15.19
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Zane_C                       15.68
17  Mike Hughey                  15.99
18  CuberMan                     17.59
19  Brest                        17.67
20  MaeLSTRoM                    18.35
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Yttrium                      18.68
22  Kian                         18.70
23  AustinReed                   19.75
24  MichaelErskine               20.81
[/COLOR]
```
Pyraminx: (57)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  Odder                         3.08
 2  KryuzbanDmitry                3.65
 3  SimonWestlund                 3.82
 4  Puzzle                        4.32
 5  cubefan4848                   4.65
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  rickcube                      5.02
 7  Evan Liu                      5.60
 8  Jaysammey777                  5.63
 9  cuber952                      5.64
10  asiahyoo1997                  5.85
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  WTF2L?                        5.91
12  emolover                      6.09
13  AnsonL                        6.32
14  nccube                        6.36
15  Daryl                         6.75
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Ville Seppänen                6.92
17  The Rubik Mai                 6.95
18  CuberMan                      7.06
19  Mcuber5                       7.32
20  yoinneroid                    7.35
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  Alcuber                       7.41
22  Baian Liu                     7.42
23  Yes, We Can!                  7.54
24  AustinReed                    7.94
25  MaeLSTRoM                     8.07
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  vdpflayer                     8.13
27  cubeflip                      8.16
28  RCTACameron                   8.40
29  cuberkid10                    8.50
30  antoineccantin                8.90
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Tim Reynolds                  8.93
32  chicken9290                   9.49
33  Zane_C                        9.84
34  Kian                          9.95
35  AvGalen                      10.32
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
36   (X)                         10.45
37  dimwmuni                     10.54
38  jla                          10.69
39  mycube                       11.03
40  LouisCormier                 11.04
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
41  Jakube                       11.54
42  tx789                        11.84
43  Thunderbolt                  13.11
44  Mike Hughey                  13.11
45  James Ludlow                 14.06
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
46  Krag                         14.29
47  pierrotlenageur              14.38
48  jrb                          14.78
49  RubiksNub                    14.81
50  da25centz                    15.02
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
51  MichaelErskine               15.48
52  Georgeanderre                16.11
53  Yuxuibbs                     16.52
54  tozies24                     17.26
55  Schmidt                      17.84
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
56  Xishem                       21.59
57  Selkie                       24.98
[/COLOR]
```
Megaminx: (30)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                47.79
 2  Odder                      1:04.30
 3  dimwmuni                   1:08.26
 4  Jaysammey777               1:15.60
 5  marcobelotti               1:23.86
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6   (X)                       1:28.41
 7  MaeLSTRoM                  1:31.99
 8  Ville Seppänen             1:39.75
 9  Evan Liu                   1:45.22
10  Daryl                      1:48.55
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  emolover                   1:49.08
12  AnsonL                     1:50.62
13  Mcuber5                    1:58.12
14  yoinneroid                 2:00.71
15  cuberkid10                 2:05.15
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  LouisCormier               2:10.53
17  uberCuber                  2:13.03
18  James Ludlow               2:15.53
19  Tim Reynolds               2:20.54
20  jla                        2:20.93
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  AustinReed                 2:38.00
22  AvGalen                    2:41.12
23  Mike Hughey                2:46.76
24  mycube                     2:53.99
25  Keroma12                   3:04.03
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  Selkie                     4:07.97
27  Georgeanderre              4:14.56
28  Jakube                     4:17.19
29  MichaelErskine             4:38.65
30  masteranders1              4:43.71
[/COLOR]
```
Square-1: (26)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  SimonWestlund                16.71
 2  Daryl                        22.27
 3  cuber952                     22.92
 4  Ville Seppänen               25.72
 5  AnsonL                       28.31
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Evan Liu                     28.39
 7  yoinneroid                   33.79
 8  Mike Hughey                  34.05
 9  cuberkid10                   34.65
10  emolover                     35.02
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Mcuber5                      35.23
12  rickcube                     35.46
13  Brute Force                  36.88
14  AustinReed                   39.31
15  Jaysammey777                 40.87
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Tim Reynolds                 46.83
17  jla                          48.41
18  AvGalen                      51.06
19  James Ludlow                 54.22
20  dimwmuni                     55.07
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  MaeLSTRoM                    56.14
22  Xishem                       57.33
23  Selkie                     1:09.66
24  Jakube                     1:10.53
25  Zane_C                     1:16.64
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  MichaelErskine             1:28.88
[/COLOR]
```
3x3x3 fewest moves: (32)​

```
[COLOR="Blue"] 1  guusrs                    23.6
 2  okayama                   24.0
 3  irontwig                  25.0
 4  kinch2002                 26.4
 5  Brest                     26.8
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
 6  Attila                    26.8
 7  Cubenovice                27.6
 8  Ville Seppänen            27.8
 9  Mike Hughey               28.6
10  SimonWestlund             29.0
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
11  Tim Reynolds              30.4
12  Jaysammey777              31.6
13  Kenneth                   33.0
14  cmhardw                   34.0
15  Evan Liu                  34.0
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
16  Jakube                    34.6
17  Zane_C                    34.8
18  uberCuber                 35.2
19  RCTACameron               36.2
20  Krag                      38.2
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
21  nccube                    39.0
22  yoinneroid                39.6
23  MaeLSTRoM                 39.6
24  Sa967St                   40.4
25  dimwmuni                  41.8
[/COLOR][COLOR="RoyalBlue"]
26  James Ludlow              41.8
27  nekosensei                44.0
28  nekosensei                44.0
29  jla                       44.8
30  emolover                  51.0
[/COLOR][COLOR="Blue"]
31  Georgeanderre             55.8
32  masteranders1             65.2
[/COLOR]
```


----------



## cubernya (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow, I didn't even show up in the 3x3 for the entire year...I didn't even have 5 weeks in for 3x3 for the year, wow I really need to pick it up 

Also, how did I end up winning magic???


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 7, 2012)

Like to see wear I wound up point wise not cubing for 3-4 months


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 7, 2012)

See, Mats - I told you you were better than me at 4x4x4 BLD now! Congratulations! Some very good results this year!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 8, 2012)

Wow, in my eyes a big sensation, Simon did not win the total for October to December, Evan Liu did!
Congratulations to Evan!!

*Grand total*

3702 Evan Liu
3538 SimonWestlund
3427 Mike Hughey
3083 Zane_C
3033 MaeLSTRoM
2785 yoinneroid
2696 asiahyoo1997
2164 mycube
2101 CuberMan
1795 Jakube
1750 AnsonL
1572 Selkie
1323 Yes, We Can!
1316 emolover
1233 Yttrium
1191 MatsBergsten
1092 Krag
1077 jla
1058 Mcuber5
1004 ManasijV
940 AustinReed
929 aronpm
861 Henrik
825 marcobelotti
743 okayama
704 Mvcuber12
659 amostay2004
653 The Rubik Mai
619 antoineccantin
618 RCTACameron
574 Kian
558 Xishem
545 Hyprul 9-ty2
517 Hershey
514 cuber952
512 Yuxuibbs
507 dueone
505 Alcuber
495 MichaelErskine
483 vlarsen
456 Schmidt
432 Tim Reynolds
420 cuberkid10
380 brandbest1
358 WTF2L?
354 Divineskulls
353 TheZenith27
353 nccube
325 nekosensei
300 Jaysammey777
294 bryson azzopard
291 sutty17
288 AndersB
287 RyaD
282 guusrs
277 Edmund
276 janelle
273 vdpflayer
272 dimwmuni
261 Hays
260 gass
254 Kamil Fiedoruk
247 tx789
244 szatan
239 mande
237 rona3
234 r_517
222 Cubenovice
210 Kzip
197 irontwig
182 larf
176 AvGalen
175 Lid
175 danthecuber
162 ZalEw
160 Ezy Ryder
159 fazrulz
158 Jin
150 phantom_thief
143 Daryl
129 Moops
127 a small kitten
124 Norbi
123 Elliot
122 Jaycee
121 masteranders1
119 slocuber
118 superduperabner
116 onionhoney
115 theZcuber
109 manyhobbyfreak
109 dcuber98
104 mitzi97
102 ilham ridhwan
99 Czery
99 Erik
98 Kare
86 Carson
84 marco.garsed
81 Baian Liu
81 JianhanC
80 chrissyD
76 kawazaki
76 boss9482
75 kinch2002
73 Pro94
72 Akash Rupela
69 Attila
68 Agassi_Yiu_HK
66 wontolla
66 Max CUBErick
60 Mal
60 chicken9290
59 ljackstar
59 cmhardw
58 Achifaifa
57 gavnasty
54 Georgeanderre
51 timelonade
50 Shortey
49 Reinier Schippers
47 Specs112
45 Micael
43 daniel0731ex
43 camdenyoyo
42 JustinJ
42 Hovair
42 Thunderbolt
42 Mirek
41 KryuzbanDmitry
34 nathanajah
33 cuboy63
32 CRO
28 Dylan B
28 hrtg123
28 Edward_Lin
24 SamKennedy
22 KatzeL
21 Alan Chang
20 hcfong
17 rubiksarlen
17 Axiys
16 Inf3rn0
15 NineTails
13 Sheldon
13 ardi4nto
12 pdilla
4 ThomasJE

*2x2x2*

425 asiahyoo1997
360 SimonWestlund
355 CuberMan
352 Evan Liu
340 AnsonL
305 mycube
277 yoinneroid
267 MaeLSTRoM
230 Zane_C
224 RCTACameron
212 jla
208 Krag
205 Yes, We Can!
200 emolover
172 Edmund
162 Yuxuibbs
161 Alcuber
147 Mcuber5
136 AustinReed
129 Yttrium
128 cuber952
127 cuberkid10
125 ManasijV
114 Mike Hughey
113 marcobelotti
109 Selkie
107 Schmidt
106 Kian
105 Henrik
95 Jakube
84 Kamil Fiedoruk
83 Hershey
82 janelle
82 The Rubik Mai
77 TheZenith27
75 antoineccantin
73 Mvcuber12
67 Kzip
67 Xishem
66 aronpm
65 nccube
63 Hyprul 9-ty2
62 Tim Reynolds
62 Hays
60 bryson azzopard
55 vdpflayer
55 vlarsen
51 dueone
51 Jaysammey777
45 brandbest1
43 MichaelErskine
43 rona3
39 WTF2L?
36 szatan
36 mitzi97
34 nekosensei
33 cuboy63
32 tx789
31 gass
31 onionhoney
30 Ezy Ryder
30 fazrulz
29 Pro94
28 theZcuber
28 sutty17
28 Edward_Lin
28 phantom_thief
27 larf
27 chicken9290
26 RyaD
26 masteranders1
26 MatsBergsten
25 superduperabner
25 KryuzbanDmitry
24 Jin
24 kinch2002
23 Reinier Schippers
21 AndersB
21 Thunderbolt
20 Lid
19 Baian Liu
19 marco.garsed
18 boss9482
18 dimwmuni
18 slocuber
18 chrissyD
17 rubiksarlen
17 Cubenovice
17 Axiys
16 Moops
16 danthecuber
15 Czery
15 manyhobbyfreak
14 Carson
14 hrtg123
14 ljackstar
14 dcuber98
14 r_517
13 Achifaifa
13 Jaycee
13 Norbi
12 Daryl
12 AvGalen
11 Hovair
11 okayama
10 Akash Rupela
9 hcfong
9 timelonade
9 Divineskulls
9 Specs112
8 Mal
8 Georgeanderre
7 KatzeL
7 ilham ridhwan
7 camdenyoyo
6 Dylan B
6 SamKennedy

*3x3x3 *

517 asiahyoo1997
430 SimonWestlund
421 Evan Liu
385 CuberMan
367 Zane_C
363 mycube
353 Yes, We Can!
344 yoinneroid
306 amostay2004
290 MaeLSTRoM
289 AnsonL
274 ManasijV
199 jla
190 Selkie
178 emolover
176 Yttrium
168 Yuxuibbs
168 Mike Hughey
158 Krag
155 Jakube
144 aronpm
141 Hyprul 9-ty2
140 Mcuber5
138 marcobelotti
134 AustinReed
129 Henrik
128 Hershey
125 cuberkid10
115 Kian
114 janelle
107 Divineskulls
101 Xishem
99 cuber952
95 Schmidt
92 mande
90 Edmund
90 Mvcuber12
90 nekosensei
88 okayama
85 TheZenith27
85 The Rubik Mai
83 Alcuber
82 antoineccantin
80 Hays
79 Kzip
75 dueone
75 Tim Reynolds
70 vlarsen
69 nccube
66 r_517
65 WTF2L?
65 Elliot
64 RCTACameron
59 larf
56 MatsBergsten
55 vdpflayer
54 sutty17
52 MichaelErskine
51 brandbest1
50 Shortey
49 bryson azzopard
49 phantom_thief
48 AndersB
44 rona3
42 JustinJ
42 Jaysammey777
40 Jin
40 Agassi_Yiu_HK
37 fazrulz
36 RyaD
35 Jaycee
35 onionhoney
34 danthecuber
34 tx789
33 kinch2002
33 chicken9290
32 Ezy Ryder
32 CRO
32 Erik
31 gass
31 masteranders1
31 Kamil Fiedoruk
30 ZalEw
29 gavnasty
29 superduperabner
28 dimwmuni
27 Carson
27 Pro94
26 Reinier Schippers
26 Max CUBErick
25 Moops
25 ilham ridhwan
23 Kare
23 Norbi
23 a small kitten
22 szatan
22 boss9482
22 JianhanC
21 kawazaki
21 Alan Chang
20 theZcuber
20 slocuber
20 chrissyD
19 Mal
19 marco.garsed
18 Czery
17 Baian Liu
17 Lid
17 ljackstar
17 daniel0731ex
16 timelonade
16 Inf3rn0
15 KatzeL
15 Daryl
15 Cubenovice
14 Akash Rupela
14 camdenyoyo
13 Achifaifa
13 Hovair
13 dcuber98
13 Specs112
12 manyhobbyfreak
12 SamKennedy
12 Georgeanderre
12 wontolla
11 Dylan B
11 hcfong
10 AvGalen
8 NineTails
8 cmhardw
7 Micael
4 ThomasJE

*4x4x4*

342 Evan Liu
331 asiahyoo1997
324 SimonWestlund
297 Zane_C
289 yoinneroid
267 MaeLSTRoM
219 CuberMan
211 mycube
211 AnsonL
196 Selkie
176 Mike Hughey
154 Jakube
146 Yttrium
144 Yes, We Can!
138 ManasijV
134 emolover
131 marcobelotti
106 Krag
104 cuberkid10
104 Hyprul 9-ty2
94 vlarsen
91 AustinReed
91 aronpm
87 amostay2004
87 The Rubik Mai
79 cuber952
79 Hershey
76 jla
76 Schmidt
68 Mvcuber12
67 Henrik
65 Hays
65 MatsBergsten
63 MichaelErskine
62 TheZenith27
60 Mcuber5
54 antoineccantin
52 nccube
51 dueone
48 Xishem
48 Kian
47 Tim Reynolds
44 vdpflayer
42 RCTACameron
39 sutty17
37 WTF2L?
35 nekosensei
34 brandbest1
32 bryson azzopard
32 Divineskulls
32 fazrulz
31 Jin
30 gass
29 onionhoney
28 Agassi_Yiu_HK
28 tx789
27 Jaysammey777
26 danthecuber
25 RyaD
25 Max CUBErick
24 superduperabner
23 masteranders1
23 dimwmuni
23 rona3
23 larf
22 phantom_thief
21 szatan
21 ZalEw
21 Carson
21 AvGalen
20 r_517
19 Mal
18 boss9482
18 Achifaifa
17 Kare
17 Lid
17 chrissyD
16 kawazaki
16 Moops
16 Ezy Ryder
16 dcuber98
16 Daryl
15 Specs112
12 wontolla
12 okayama
9 AndersB
9 timelonade
9 camdenyoyo
8 Akash Rupela
8 Czery
8 theZcuber
6 Jaycee
5 Dylan B
5 ljackstar

*5x5x5*

286 SimonWestlund
274 MaeLSTRoM
265 asiahyoo1997
218 yoinneroid
215 mycube
191 Mike Hughey
190 Evan Liu
173 CuberMan
157 Zane_C
144 Selkie
136 Yttrium
113 Hyprul 9-ty2
109 emolover
95 Jakube
83 Yes, We Can!
81 vlarsen
75 Krag
74 AustinReed
74 The Rubik Mai
64 aronpm
59 Kian
58 Divineskulls
57 Mvcuber12
57 AnsonL
55 MichaelErskine
55 antoineccantin
52 Xishem
52 cuber952
47 MatsBergsten
46 Tim Reynolds
46 WTF2L?
42 okayama
40 jla
40 ManasijV
38 bryson azzopard
37 Henrik
37 RCTACameron
34 rona3
32 larf
28 TheZenith27
28 nekosensei
26 nccube
25 gass
25 dueone
24 sutty17
23 fazrulz
22 ZalEw
22 RyaD
22 brandbest1
22 Hershey
22 Erik
21 JianhanC
21 r_517
20 tx789
19 Ezy Ryder
19 dcuber98
19 dimwmuni
19 slocuber
19 phantom_thief
17 szatan
17 AndersB
17 Daryl
16 masteranders1
16 AvGalen
15 Lid
15 Jaysammey777
14 danthecuber
13 ardi4nto
12 Kare
11 vdpflayer
11 chrissyD
7 Akash Rupela
7 Moops

*6x6x6*

197 MaeLSTRoM
167 mycube
152 SimonWestlund
138 Mike Hughey
122 Evan Liu
112 Selkie
90 asiahyoo1997
71 okayama
68 Yttrium
54 Hays
53 AustinReed
50 Jakube
46 Yes, We Can!
41 emolover
33 Mcuber5
32 MichaelErskine
29 MatsBergsten
24 Henrik
23 sutty17
22 larf
20 gass
19 dueone
18 bryson azzopard
17 Tim Reynolds
15 superduperabner
15 cuber952
15 tx789
15 antoineccantin
13 szatan
13 phantom_thief
12 JianhanC
12 Ezy Ryder
11 AndersB
11 Daryl
11 AvGalen
9 Jaysammey777
7 RyaD
7 brandbest1
7 Krag
7 RCTACameron

*7x7x7*

182 MaeLSTRoM
146 Mike Hughey
142 mycube
126 Evan Liu
119 SimonWestlund
72 Selkie
54 Yttrium
49 asiahyoo1997
40 Jakube
34 okayama
28 emolover
21 Mcuber5
19 antoineccantin
17 AndersB
17 Xishem
17 dueone
17 tx789
16 MatsBergsten
14 Tim Reynolds
13 JianhanC
12 wontolla
11 AvGalen
10 szatan
10 MichaelErskine
10 sutty17
10 Jaysammey777
9 Henrik
9 RCTACameron
8 Yes, We Can!

*3x3 one handed*

382 asiahyoo1997
276 AnsonL
269 yoinneroid
253 Zane_C
252 mycube
251 Evan Liu
246 MaeLSTRoM
244 SimonWestlund
232 CuberMan
195 ManasijV
176 Yes, We Can!
149 Jakube
148 Mike Hughey
128 amostay2004
118 Hershey
112 Selkie
111 antoineccantin
104 a small kitten
103 Yttrium
96 aronpm
94 jla
92 Hyprul 9-ty2
89 emolover
88 Henrik
87 marcobelotti
86 The Rubik Mai
80 Mcuber5
79 Yuxuibbs
69 Mvcuber12
67 Kian
60 AustinReed
58 Elliot
52 Alcuber
52 mande
52 janelle
45 Tim Reynolds
45 WTF2L?
44 Xishem
44 nekosensei
42 TheZenith27
42 vdpflayer
36 r_517
35 nccube
34 bryson azzopard
34 MichaelErskine
33 rona3
31 Jin
29 AndersB
29 sutty17
29 Jaysammey777
29 cuber952
29 RCTACameron
28 kawazaki
28 dueone
27 Ezy Ryder
26 Divineskulls
25 masteranders1
25 danthecuber
25 superduperabner
24 brandbest1
24 tx789
23 ZalEw
23 RyaD
23 fazrulz
22 dimwmuni
21 ilham ridhwan
21 onionhoney
20 gavnasty
20 Erik
19 szatan
19 Lid
18 gass
18 slocuber
17 Pro94
17 Moops
16 Akash Rupela
16 daniel0731ex
16 Krag
15 cuberkid10
15 Edmund
15 vlarsen
14 Mal
14 Norbi
12 pdilla
12 Kzip
12 Carson
12 Jaycee
10 timelonade
10 Achifaifa
10 Specs112
9 Czery
8 manyhobbyfreak
8 Georgeanderre
8 Daryl
8 AvGalen
6 Dylan B
6 SamKennedy
6 Cubenovice
5 dcuber98
5 Schmidt

*3x3 with feet*

89 Mike Hughey
48 Henrik
41 yoinneroid
29 Mcuber5
17 emolover
16 Jakube
16 CuberMan
13 jla
10 ilham ridhwan
10 tx789
6 RyaD
6 antoineccantin
5 szatan
5 AndersB
5 aronpm
5 Yes, We Can!

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*

220 Zane_C
214 Evan Liu
177 Mike Hughey
177 AnsonL
159 SimonWestlund
141 MatsBergsten
136 CuberMan
135 asiahyoo1997
106 marcobelotti
94 MaeLSTRoM
82 yoinneroid
76 aronpm
75 Krag
72 emolover
64 Jakube
62 AustinReed
60 Mcuber5
53 Schmidt
52 Yttrium
40 Xishem
34 Yes, We Can!
32 jla
29 nekosensei
28 Mvcuber12
27 RCTACameron
26 ManasijV
25 Selkie
24 vlarsen
19 Moops
19 Henrik
18 Baian Liu
17 Norbi
16 gass
14 RyaD
14 Alcuber
14 Ezy Ryder
12 manyhobbyfreak
12 Tim Reynolds
12 Jaysammey777
12 dimwmuni
11 marco.garsed
11 dueone
9 AndersB
8 szatan
8 Akash Rupela
8 brandbest1
8 AvGalen
7 Kzip
7 timelonade
6 cuberkid10
5 Carson

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*

257 Zane_C
225 Mike Hughey
198 MatsBergsten
145 SimonWestlund
138 amostay2004
132 Jakube
118 Evan Liu
109 Krag
108 ManasijV
96 aronpm
95 yoinneroid
88 Mcuber5
84 okayama
82 MaeLSTRoM
79 CuberMan
76 Yttrium
71 marcobelotti
60 AnsonL
49 Henrik
46 Yes, We Can!
40 Kzip
40 mande
39 Norbi
38 AustinReed
38 asiahyoo1997
36 Xishem
32 Hyprul 9-ty2
29 Kian
26 Selkie
24 ZalEw
21 nekosensei
20 Mvcuber12
19 Kare
19 RyaD
19 cmhardw
18 marco.garsed
18 Tim Reynolds
17 Micael
17 AndersB
15 dueone
13 cuber952
13 dimwmuni
11 AvGalen
10 szatan
10 Max CUBErick
9 Akash Rupela
8 brandbest1
8 Jaycee
6 Alcuber
6 Ezy Ryder
6 WTF2L?
6 Jaysammey777
6 antoineccantin
6 RCTACameron

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*

139 MatsBergsten
136 Mike Hughey
112 Jakube
78 SimonWestlund
54 yoinneroid
53 okayama
41 Yttrium
27 aronpm
20 Zane_C
18 dimwmuni
12 ZalEw
11 Henrik
10 RyaD
10 Yes, We Can!
8 Mcuber5
8 AustinReed
8 marcobelotti

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*

155 Mike Hughey
148 MatsBergsten
142 Zane_C
101 Jakube
63 SimonWestlund
54 okayama
32 cmhardw
31 yoinneroid
15 ZalEw
11 dimwmuni
10 aronpm
10 Henrik

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*

133 Mike Hughey
110 MatsBergsten
36 Jakube
12 Henrik

*7x7x7 Blindfolded *

140 Mike Hughey
84 MatsBergsten
28 Jakube
14 Zane_C

*3x3 Multi blind*

302 Jakube
276 Zane_C
146 Mike Hughey
143 SimonWestlund
93 MatsBergsten
69 Evan Liu
58 Mcuber5
56 yoinneroid
46 Yttrium
44 okayama
34 aronpm
31 marcobelotti
28 CuberMan
24 Yes, We Can!
21 Micael
14 MaeLSTRoM
12 dimwmuni
11 ManasijV
10 mande
9 Kare
7 Norbi
6 Xishem
5 szatan
5 AndersB
5 Jaysammey777
5 Max CUBErick
4 Kian
4 Henrik

*3x3 Match the scramble*

117 Mike Hughey
110 Evan Liu
84 Zane_C
47 asiahyoo1997
46 vlarsen
46 AnsonL
28 Mvcuber12
23 Mcuber5
23 Jakube
23 Selkie
17 Xishem
15 aronpm
13 nekosensei
12 Jaysammey777
12 emolover
11 TheZenith27
11 Tim Reynolds
11 Yes, We Can!
11 Henrik
10 gass
10 AndersB
9 AustinReed
8 gavnasty
8 AvGalen
8 mycube
7 szatan
7 janelle
7 RCTACameron
6 antoineccantin
5 RyaD
5 manyhobbyfreak
5 dcuber98
5 Norbi
5 MatsBergsten

*2-3-4 Relay*

226 Evan Liu
213 Zane_C
190 SimonWestlund
189 yoinneroid
163 MaeLSTRoM
145 mycube
135 CuberMan
119 Mike Hughey
117 asiahyoo1997
104 Selkie
95 emolover
79 Yttrium
76 Krag
63 Jakube
63 ManasijV
61 Hershey
54 jla
52 Mvcuber12
49 AnsonL
48 vlarsen
45 Yes, We Can!
43 AustinReed
40 The Rubik Mai
39 Mcuber5
38 Schmidt
37 aronpm
36 Xishem
36 Kian
35 brandbest1
33 MichaelErskine
33 Henrik
31 sutty17
31 vdpflayer
31 antoineccantin
26 TheZenith27
22 cuber952
22 nccube
21 dueone
21 danthecuber
19 gass
19 RyaD
18 dimwmuni
18 MatsBergsten
16 Tim Reynolds
16 rona3
16 RCTACameron
15 WTF2L?
14 Jaysammey777
14 slocuber
13 szatan
13 Lid
12 cuberkid10
12 Daryl
11 kawazaki
11 dcuber98
11 AvGalen
10 bryson azzopard
9 manyhobbyfreak
9 Moops
9 nekosensei
9 phantom_thief
8 Czery
8 Georgeanderre
8 chrissyD
7 AndersB
7 Carson
6 Hovair
5 Kzip
5 tx789
4 Achifaifa
3 Jaycee

*2-3-4-5 Relay*

176 MaeLSTRoM
166 SimonWestlund
165 yoinneroid
152 Evan Liu
148 mycube
122 Mike Hughey
121 CuberMan
118 Zane_C
90 Selkie
89 emolover
89 asiahyoo1997
80 Yttrium
60 Jakube
50 vlarsen
46 Mvcuber12
42 Krag
41 The Rubik Mai
40 AustinReed
36 MichaelErskine
33 Kian
31 jla
31 Henrik
29 Xishem
29 aronpm
29 antoineccantin
26 Hershey
24 ManasijV
23 sutty17
23 Yes, We Can!
22 rona3
20 dueone
20 cuber952
20 nccube
19 gass
19 AnsonL
17 brandbest1
16 RyaD
16 MatsBergsten
16 RCTACameron
14 Tim Reynolds
14 dimwmuni
13 danthecuber
12 szatan
12 Daryl
11 Lid
11 dcuber98
10 phantom_thief
9 cuberkid10
9 WTF2L?
9 Jaysammey777
9 AvGalen
8 bryson azzopard
8 Georgeanderre
8 nekosensei
6 tx789
6 chrissyD
5 AndersB
5 Moops

*Magic*

112 Evan Liu
99 Divineskulls
76 MaeLSTRoM
50 Selkie
49 Yuxuibbs
44 brandbest1
42 yoinneroid
40 mitzi97
36 The Rubik Mai
31 Kamil Fiedoruk
29 Mike Hughey
28 dueone
27 emolover
27 asiahyoo1997
24 jla
18 ilham ridhwan
18 Alcuber
17 theZcuber
17 TheZenith27
16 AndersB
16 antoineccantin
15 Henrik
14 ljackstar
14 SimonWestlund
12 gass
12 boss9482
12 Lid
12 Hovair
12 danthecuber
11 Jin
11 Mvcuber12
11 Yes, We Can!
10 bryson azzopard
10 daniel0731ex
10 nccube
9 manyhobbyfreak
9 dcuber98
8 cuberkid10
8 r_517
7 Cubenovice
7 AvGalen
6 Czery
6 Norbi
5 Jaysammey777
4 Ezy Ryder
4 dimwmuni
3 okayama
2 szatan

*Master Magic*

108 Evan Liu
75 Mike Hughey
66 MaeLSTRoM
36 yoinneroid
34 Selkie
32 Kamil Fiedoruk
28 mitzi97
24 SimonWestlund
23 dueone
23 Divineskulls
19 antoineccantin
18 Henrik
17 brandbest1
12 bryson azzopard
10 Lid
9 ilham ridhwan
9 nccube
8 szatan
7 Mvcuber12
7 The Rubik Mai
6 gass
6 boss9482
6 manyhobbyfreak
6 Alcuber
6 dcuber98
6 AvGalen
5 Yes, We Can!
4 danthecuber
3 Jaysammey777
3 Cubenovice
3 dimwmuni
2 Czery
2 r_517
2 okayama

*Skewb*

56 MaeLSTRoM
43 Mike Hughey
14 Alcuber
10 Krag
9 Xishem
7 Henrik
6 AndersB
6 WTF2L?
5 brandbest1
4 Mvcuber12
3 Georgeanderre
3 Yes, We Can!
3 emolover
2 Mcuber5
2 AustinReed
2 marcobelotti
2 Jaysammey777
2 tx789
2 RCTACameron

*Clock*

130 Evan Liu
119 yoinneroid
97 Selkie
94 SimonWestlund
92 Mike Hughey
72 Zane_C
67 r_517
64 MaeLSTRoM
49 Mcuber5
47 Yttrium
45 aronpm
42 CuberMan
37 emolover
29 dueone
28 AustinReed
25 MichaelErskine
25 Mvcuber12
22 The Rubik Mai
20 Henrik
19 antoineccantin
19 larf
16 nccube
15 Lid
15 nathanajah
15 Tim Reynolds
13 Sheldon
12 ilham ridhwan
12 cuber952
11 Baian Liu
11 Kian
9 RyaD
9 slocuber
7 AvGalen
6 Yes, We Can!
5 szatan
5 danthecuber
4 Alcuber
4 Jaysammey777
4 okayama
3 brandbest1
3 Krag
3 RCTACameron

*Pyraminx*

255 Evan Liu
223 SimonWestlund
180 MaeLSTRoM
169 asiahyoo1997
155 yoinneroid
147 Alcuber
145 Zane_C
139 AnsonL
137 CuberMan
106 mycube
98 Mcuber5
94 jla
77 WTF2L?
76 Kamil Fiedoruk
74 Mike Hughey
71 emolover
69 AustinReed
67 Schmidt
65 Krag
55 Kian
54 The Rubik Mai
51 dueone
48 Yuxuibbs
45 antoineccantin
41 Yes, We Can!
40 Mvcuber12
38 aronpm
37 Selkie
36 RCTACameron
35 vdpflayer
34 MichaelErskine
33 Jakube
31 tx789
30 sutty17
27 cuber952
27 Henrik
26 brandbest1
24 RyaD
23 gass
23 bryson azzopard
22 rona3
21 Jin
21 Thunderbolt
21 janelle
19 Xishem
19 nccube
16 Baian Liu
16 Cubenovice
16 KryuzbanDmitry
15 ZalEw
15 Moops
15 Tim Reynolds
14 cuberkid10
14 hrtg123
14 Daryl
14 fazrulz
13 Erik
10 Czery
10 marcobelotti
10 Jaysammey777
9 ljackstar
9 dimwmuni
9 slocuber
7 Georgeanderre
7 NineTails
5 danthecuber
5 AvGalen

*Megaminx*

167 MaeLSTRoM
146 SimonWestlund
140 Evan Liu
123 marcobelotti
105 Mike Hughey
95 yoinneroid
87 mycube
79 jla
72 Selkie
56 Mcuber5
42 MichaelErskine
40 emolover
39 The Rubik Mai
35 AustinReed
24 CuberMan
23 Henrik
21 AndersB
21 Zane_C
19 antoineccantin
18 dueone
17 Mvcuber12
15 aronpm
15 dimwmuni
15 asiahyoo1997
13 JianhanC
13 Tim Reynolds
13 Yes, We Can!
13 Jakube
13 okayama
12 Daryl
12 slocuber
12 Erik
11 Lid
10 Jaysammey777
10 AnsonL
8 Czery
8 AvGalen
7 szatan
6 Yuxuibbs
6 tx789
5 brandbest1
5 TheZenith27
5 RCTACameron

*Square-1*

156 Evan Liu
132 Mike Hughey
121 yoinneroid
103 SimonWestlund
94 MaeLSTRoM
79 Selkie
77 AnsonL
67 Mcuber5
63 jla
49 emolover
47 Zane_C
36 MichaelErskine
34 Henrik
29 Mvcuber12
25 dueone
24 Xishem
23 AustinReed
23 aronpm
21 Jakube
19 nathanajah
18 cuber952
17 marco.garsed
15 Czery
15 Lid
15 brandbest1
15 Schmidt
14 Daryl
13 WTF2L?
13 Yes, We Can!
10 RyaD
10 nccube
8 szatan
8 Jaysammey777
7 manyhobbyfreak
7 AvGalen
6 tx789
5 marcobelotti
5 RCTACameron

*3x3x3 fewest moves*

282 guusrs
237 Mike Hughey
228 okayama
197 irontwig
158 Cubenovice
150 Zane_C
142 Krag
108 Evan Liu
107 yoinneroid
83 RCTACameron
78 MaeLSTRoM
75 SimonWestlund
69 Attila
66 jla
53 Jakube
45 mande
45 Jaycee
42 theZcuber
42 Mirek
40 Mvcuber12
35 AndersB
35 AustinReed
33 dimwmuni
30 wontolla
30 Henrik
26 manyhobbyfreak
25 emolover
19 CuberMan
18 Kare
18 kinch2002
18 aronpm
18 Yes, We Can!
17 Jaysammey777
16 szatan
16 RyaD
15 mycube
14 brandbest1
14 nekosensei
13 Xishem
13 camdenyoyo
12 Tim Reynolds
12 antoineccantin
11 Kian
11 tx789


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 8, 2012)

And then the last list, total of the weeklies for the whole of the year of 2011.
Congratulations most of all to Simon, Mike and Evan and Zane (5 points out of more than 10000 differ place 3 & 4 )


*Grand total*

15209 SimonWestlund
13637 Mike Hughey
10700 Evan Liu
10695 Zane_C
7474 MaeLSTRoM
6830 Jakube
6506 Jaysammey777
6242 AvGalen
6204 Yes, We Can!
5024 MatsBergsten
4803 yoinneroid
4432 AnsonL
3910 Kian
3841 okayama
3632 James Ludlow
3512 cuberkid10
3471 Tim Reynolds
3299 dimwmuni
3218 Ville Seppänen
3089 asiahyoo1997
3023 emolover
2840 Keroma12
2734 CuberMan
2702 nccube
2434 mycube
2380 Hyprul 9-ty2
2298 cmhardw
2130 AustinReed
2098 Selkie
2082 cuber952
1902 (X) 
1891 RCTACameron
1874 masteranders1
1821 amostay2004
1634 pierrotlenageur
1579 Xishem
1569 Yttrium
1468 Odder
1455 uberCuber
1387 Mcuber5
1375 Henrik
1344 aronpm
1259 ManasijV
1242 The Rubik Mai
1117 guusrs
1117 KryuzbanDmitry
1108 Krag
1106 janelle
1077 jla
1052 Puzzle
1016 chicken9290
1000 antoineccantin
989 irontwig
974 kinch2002
968 Shortey
921 MichaelErskine
893 jorgeskm
893 rickcube
890 Cubenovice
877 cubeflip
874 tozies24
874 @uguste
849 Hershey
849 Mvcuber12
831 Daryl
825 marcobelotti
825 RubiksNub
813 vdpflayer
798 LouisCormier
731 Baian Liu
727 nekosensei
723 Brest
697 Alcuber
661 a small kitten
642 Norbi
634 Reinier Schippers
630 Mako
625 Edmund
624 WTF2L?
621 tx789
621 Elliot
606 onionhoney
603 Hays
602 deathbypapercutz
593 Brute Force
582 Lid
569 fazrulz
567 larf
557 Georgeanderre
553 Blablabla
534 mande
512 Yuxuibbs
509 HaraldS
507 dueone
490 Schmidt
483 vlarsen
468 Hong_Zhang
450 hkne95
431 Erik
420 Ezy Ryder
418 mrjames113083
414 Attila
407 KboyForeverB
400 brandbest1
400 slocuber
398 cubedude7
385 Edam
384 APdRF
383 Alan Chang
381 DavidWoner
374 MrIndianTeen
372 Micael
354 Divineskulls
353 TheZenith27
351 Edward_Lin
347 da25centz
331 pwnAge
321 Sa967St
320 rahulkadukar
316 theanonymouscuber
295 thatkid
294 bryson azzopard
291 sutty17
288 AndersB
287 RyaD
285 dinostef
283 PeterV
282 Thunderbolt
280 ZalEw
276 xEdox
272 5BLD
272 x-colo-x
269 phantom_thief
269 AJ Blair
264 MrMoney
260 gass
259 Nelso
254 Kamil Fiedoruk
254 r_517
253 Pandadudex96
246 Kenneth
245 cincyaviation
244 szatan
237 rona3
237 rock1313
230 nlCuber22
226 'rio
224 Pro94
223 cuboy63
218 AvidCuber
210 Kzip
210 Skullush
207 CuberosDeRubik
204 Jedi5412
201 JonnyWhoopes
193 manyhobbyfreak
193 Inf3rn0
191 Deluchie
184 kar0209
179 theZcuber
178 PAPPAS!!15
175 danthecuber
171 RussianWhiteBoi
168 JustinJ
167 cubefan4848
161 squilliams
159 reyrey
158 Jin
158 chrissyD
157 Vinny
152 mitch1234
151 Tim Major
150 isaacthecuber
143 Sir E Brum
143 kprox1994
140 jave
138 Rubiks560
137 zipzap321
135 AdvanceFIN
133 clincr
132 Tentacius
129 Moops
127 amanda
126 ianography
124 wlstjd2145
123 pjk
123 coinman
122 Jaycee
118 superduperabner
118 Lord Voldemort
118 RubikZz
117 ardi4nto
114 Carson
114 insane569
112 TheChriskage
112 AnotherMember
111 04mucklowd
109 dcuber98
109 jrb
105 cy2169
105 Specs112
104 mitzi97
104 Sébastien_Auroux
102 ilham ridhwan
100 Zoé
100 EmersonHerrmann
99 Czery
99 Elbeasto94
98 Kare
98 Akash Rupela
96 Matt
96 scillage
95 rubiksczar
94 MichaelP.
94 hic2482w
90 superti
89 hjblqz
88 bluecloe45
85 Guldfisk
84 marco.garsed
82 BC1997
82 oskarasbrink
82 Fire Cuber
81 JianhanC
76 kawazaki
76 boss9482
71 Sillas
70 Max Neitzel
70 StachuK1992
68 Agassi_Yiu_HK
67 bluedasher
66 wontolla
66 Max CUBErick
66 cookieyo145
66 d4m4s74
65 RoQRt
65 CubicNL
65 MAHTI-ANSSI
65 hatep
63 nathanajah
63 cyoubx
60 Mal
60 brest
60 7942139101129
59 ljackstar
59 Callum
58 Achifaifa
58 HelpCube
57 gavnasty
56 y235
55 jzengg
55 Eduardo Lins
54 Chrisalead
54 EdgeRebirth
54 Rebecca Hughey
54 fiqnocchio
52 CUB3R01
51 timelonade
51 Diniz
50 theace
48 NeuwDk
48 Julian
47 Isbit
46 Bunker
45 CRO
43 daniel0731ex
43 camdenyoyo
43 njarmstrong
42 Hovair
42 Mirek
41 lucarubik
39 cubersmith
36 billcoop
35 Chalala
33 Mxsli4brekkies
33 msushant
32 Musli4brekkies
32 JyH
32 userman
31 hashiryu
31 blakedacuber
29 DGraciaRubik
28 Dylan B
28 hrtg123
28 tociva
28 Zookiedoken
26 Niki_Petrov
25 Kynit
24 SamKennedy
23 micael
23 blackzabbathfan
23 celli
22 KatzeL
22 hhgoal
22 sepehr
22 shuantsu
20 hcfong
20 ThatGuy
20 Stini
19 Brunito
18 SWelsh1000
18 jeffreymenke
17 rubiksarlen
17 Axiys
17 cube fan
17 edw0010
17 MylesPerHour
16 michaelfivez
16 SoSlow
16 Seirup
15 NineTails
15 Forte
15 CharlesOBlack
14 nupityS
14 urosh
14 tertius
13 Sheldon
13 FasterMaster
13 bamboocha
12 pdilla
12 James Cavanauh
12 Danish Classmate
11 ImJustANubCuber
10 Alastaire
10 Frankie Sell
10 Gredore
8 tacgnol
8 ethancrook99
8 hig8477
8 Chinese Classmate
7 ThumbsxUpx
7 partyboy10210
7 SpacePanda15
7 icuber
7 YYT
6 Chinese classmate
6 flan
5 cityzach
5 ManSkirtBrew
4 ThomasJE
4 square-3
3 Rachel Hughey
3 ThePCKid

*2x2x2*

1455 SimonWestlund
1103 Evan Liu
1054 Yes, We Can!
806 AnsonL
765 cuberkid10
729 Zane_C
709 Jaysammey777
623 MaeLSTRoM
582 RCTACameron
571 nccube
544 emolover
526 Kian
507 yoinneroid
482 asiahyoo1997
470 Mike Hughey
466 CuberMan
464 cuber952
455 Jakube
449 AvGalen
410 Ville Seppänen
381 AustinReed
348 mycube
342 Edmund
332 Tim Reynolds
331 masteranders1
331 chicken9290
302 James Ludlow
282 Puzzle
275 dimwmuni
273 Hyprul 9-ty2
267 janelle
259 (X) 
255 RubiksNub
219 Henrik
212 jla
212 Xishem
210 Blablabla
208 Krag
204 Alcuber
194 KryuzbanDmitry
190 Mcuber5
189 ManasijV
186 Baian Liu
184 uberCuber
178 Yttrium
169 onionhoney
162 Yuxuibbs
162 vdpflayer
162 Selkie
162 The Rubik Mai
161 Edward_Lin
160 tozies24
160 pierrotlenageur
154 antoineccantin
152 Elliot
142 jorgeskm
142 Hays
142 Jedi5412
140 Hershey
140 PeterV
139 rickcube
135 Odder
132 amostay2004
131 Norbi
125 xEdox
124 Keroma12
123 Reinier Schippers
119 Shortey
116 cubeflip
116 kinch2002
113 marcobelotti
112 Schmidt
111 Mvcuber12
109 slocuber
105 hkne95
100 pwnAge
100 KboyForeverB
100 @uguste
93 WTF2L?
93 MrIndianTeen
90 LouisCormier
88 Rubiks560
88 HaraldS
84 Kamil Fiedoruk
83 tx789
83 MichaelErskine
80 Ezy Ryder
78 Thunderbolt
77 TheZenith27
76 APdRF
74 Pro94
74 aronpm
73 MatsBergsten
71 okayama
70 thatkid
70 04mucklowd
67 Kzip
65 Georgeanderre
65 nekosensei
63 fazrulz
63 mande
62 Inf3rn0
61 AJ Blair
60 bryson azzopard
60 larf
59 Mako
58 cuboy63
58 cincyaviation
58 CuberosDeRubik
56 Sir E Brum
56 PAPPAS!!15
55 vlarsen
55 Lid
52 brandbest1
52 AvidCuber
51 dueone
51 Hong_Zhang
50 nlCuber22
48 mrjames113083
47 hic2482w
46 Deluchie
46 'rio
45 rahulkadukar
43 rona3
43 Nelso
43 rock1313
42 AnotherMember
40 cubedude7
40 Lord Voldemort
39 Daryl
39 theanonymouscuber
38 phantom_thief
38 Edam
37 MichaelP.
37 JustinJ
37 da25centz
36 szatan
36 mitzi97
36 Brute Force
36 clincr
35 DavidWoner
34 chrissyD
34 cubefan4848
32 dinostef
32 JonnyWhoopes
31 gass
31 manyhobbyfreak
31 AdvanceFIN
31 CubicNL
30 bluecloe45
30 Tim Major
29 jave
29 DGraciaRubik
29 kar0209
29 coinman
28 sutty17
28 Pandadudex96
28 theZcuber
28 amanda
27 isaacthecuber
26 RyaD
26 reyrey
26 Cubenovice
25 superduperabner
25 Eduardo Lins
24 Jin
24 Erik
24 bluedasher
23 wlstjd2145
22 Fire Cuber
22 hatep
21 AndersB
21 Specs112
20 Sillas
20 BC1997
20 kprox1994
20 7942139101129
20 Tentacius
19 marco.garsed
19 Carson
19 oskarasbrink
18 boss9482
18 mitch1234
18 cy2169
18 ianography
17 rubiksarlen
17 Axiys
17 Musli4brekkies
17 Brest
17 StachuK1992
16 Moops
16 danthecuber
16 Skullush
16 Elbeasto94
15 Czery
15 hjblqz
15 rubiksczar
15 NeuwDk
15 userman
14 hrtg123
14 ljackstar
14 dcuber98
14 r_517
14 jrb
14 x-colo-x
14 Julian
13 Achifaifa
13 Jaycee
13 CRO
13 TheChriskage
13 Guldfisk
13 squilliams
13 y235
12 insane569
11 Hovair
11 Mxsli4brekkies
11 RussianWhiteBoi
11 5BLD
11 zipzap321
11 scillage
10 cubersmith
10 Akash Rupela
10 Gredore
10 EdgeRebirth
9 hcfong
9 timelonade
9 Divineskulls
9 njarmstrong
9 hashiryu
9 d4m4s74
9 theace
9 cmhardw
8 Mal
8 cyoubx
8 HelpCube
7 KatzeL
7 ilham ridhwan
7 camdenyoyo
7 ZalEw
7 FasterMaster
7 blackzabbathfan
6 Dylan B
6 SamKennedy
6 msushant
6 flan
4 Callum
4 square-3
4 Chalala
4 ardi4nto
4 jeffreymenke
3 Bunker
3 cityzach
3 tociva
3 Seirup

*3x3x3 *

1766 SimonWestlund
1698 Yes, We Can!
1445 Zane_C
1434 Evan Liu
860 AnsonL
817 cuberkid10
760 Jaysammey777
735 MaeLSTRoM
703 Kian
667 amostay2004
664 yoinneroid
657 Keroma12
620 Mike Hughey
605 Jakube
599 nccube
585 asiahyoo1997
532 Hyprul 9-ty2
527 AvGalen
512 CuberMan
475 masteranders1
471 emolover
468 James Ludlow
464 cuber952
433 Ville Seppänen
419 Tim Reynolds
416 mycube
398 chicken9290
393 ManasijV
393 dimwmuni
383 Alan Chang
383 (X) 
379 AustinReed
367 janelle
361 Odder
352 Xishem
350 Puzzle
286 Selkie
279 RubiksNub
267 pierrotlenageur
263 okayama
262 onionhoney
258 cmhardw
253 deathbypapercutz
247 RCTACameron
240 Edmund
235 tozies24
234 larf
232 a small kitten
231 Elliot
224 Yttrium
222 antoineccantin
221 Edam
214 Hershey
214 Reinier Schippers
214 HaraldS
209 mande
208 Henrik
207 vdpflayer
206 uberCuber
199 jla
197 cubeflip
195 Mcuber5
195 MatsBergsten
190 5BLD
188 The Rubik Mai
186 Hays
185 nekosensei
179 KryuzbanDmitry
178 aronpm
171 theanonymouscuber
168 Yuxuibbs
168 jorgeskm
167 Norbi
163 Erik
161 Shortey
158 Krag
155 rickcube
154 LouisCormier
148 Brest
146 MrIndianTeen
143 slocuber
142 hkne95
138 marcobelotti
137 Blablabla
135 Mvcuber12
132 Edward_Lin
130 PeterV
129 @uguste
123 MichaelErskine
122 Baian Liu
121 Brute Force
116 KboyForeverB
115 WTF2L?
111 nlCuber22
108 pjk
107 Divineskulls
105 Alcuber
103 pwnAge
100 Schmidt
95 Daryl
95 tx789
92 kinch2002
87 APdRF
85 TheZenith27
85 AvidCuber
82 Ezy Ryder
81 JustinJ
79 Kzip
79 'rio
75 dueone
75 fazrulz
71 amanda
70 vlarsen
70 AnotherMember
70 RubikZz
68 Lord Voldemort
66 phantom_thief
66 r_517
66 Pro94
66 cookieyo145
65 RoQRt
65 squilliams
65 Georgeanderre
65 cincyaviation
64 Mako
64 coinman
63 CuberosDeRubik
62 PAPPAS!!15
62 rahulkadukar
59 dinostef
59 mrjames113083
58 EmersonHerrmann
57 MichaelP.
56 brandbest1
55 Pandadudex96
55 jzengg
55 cyoubx
54 sutty17
54 Thunderbolt
54 jrb
54 fiqnocchio
51 ZalEw
50 Nelso
50 Lid
49 bryson azzopard
49 cubedude7
49 rock1313
49 AJ Blair
48 AndersB
48 xEdox
48 kprox1994
47 Max Neitzel
47 Hong_Zhang
46 Deluchie
46 reyrey
46 thatkid
46 Specs112
44 rona3
44 EdgeRebirth
44 hic2482w
43 Cubenovice
41 CUB3R01
41 JonnyWhoopes
40 Jin
40 Agassi_Yiu_HK
40 kar0209
40 Inf3rn0
40 da25centz
39 Chrisalead
38 Jedi5412
37 AdvanceFIN
37 ianography
37 bluedasher
36 RyaD
36 Carson
36 Tentacius
36 billcoop
36 Fire Cuber
36 Sébastien_Auroux
35 Jaycee
35 bluecloe45
35 Vinny
34 danthecuber
34 chrissyD
34 Sir E Brum
34 RussianWhiteBoi
34 cuboy63
34 DavidWoner
34 CubicNL
32 CRO
32 insane569
32 isaacthecuber
32 Matt
31 gass
31 Kamil Fiedoruk
31 oskarasbrink
31 Tim Major
30 Eduardo Lins
30 StachuK1992
29 gavnasty
29 superduperabner
29 cubefan4848
28 Sillas
28 manyhobbyfreak
28 hjblqz
28 Zookiedoken
28 04mucklowd
27 wlstjd2145
26 Max CUBErick
26 BC1997
26 theZcuber
26 Akash Rupela
26 ardi4nto
26 Sa967St
26 y235
26 Niki_Petrov
25 Moops
25 ilham ridhwan
25 jave
24 7942139101129
24 zipzap321
24 x-colo-x
24 HelpCube
24 clincr
24 scillage
23 Kare
23 cy2169
23 celli
23 hatep
22 szatan
22 boss9482
22 JianhanC
22 sepehr
21 kawazaki
20 mitch1234
20 Skullush
19 Mal
19 marco.garsed
19 NeuwDk
18 Czery
18 SWelsh1000
17 ljackstar
17 daniel0731ex
17 cube fan
17 rubiksczar
17 JyH
17 d4m4s74
16 timelonade
15 KatzeL
15 Callum
15 Musli4brekkies
15 Elbeasto94
14 camdenyoyo
14 Bunker
14 njarmstrong
14 urosh
14 superti
14 tertius
13 Achifaifa
13 Hovair
13 dcuber98
13 brest
13 bamboocha
13 Kynit
13 Seirup
12 SamKennedy
12 wontolla
12 Danish Classmate
12 Micael
11 Dylan B
11 hcfong
11 hhgoal
11 theace
11 Julian
10 Mxsli4brekkies
10 edw0010
9 Chalala
9 hashiryu
9 blackzabbathfan
9 msushant
8 NineTails
8 TheChriskage
8 ethancrook99
8 hig8477
8 Chinese Classmate
7 ThumbsxUpx
7 partyboy10210
7 SpacePanda15
7 nupityS
7 ImJustANubCuber
7 icuber
7 jeffreymenke
6 ThatGuy
6 SoSlow
6 FasterMaster
6 Chinese classmate
6 tociva
5 cubersmith
5 ManSkirtBrew
4 ThomasJE
4 shuantsu

*4x4x4*

1251 SimonWestlund
1148 Evan Liu
1034 Zane_C
804 Yes, We Can!
648 MaeLSTRoM
646 Mike Hughey
578 Jakube
554 AvGalen
537 yoinneroid
503 Jaysammey777
471 AnsonL
452 cuberkid10
412 James Ludlow
399 Kian
382 asiahyoo1997
325 Hyprul 9-ty2
304 masteranders1
281 dimwmuni
270 Selkie
265 CuberMan
259 emolover
259 Ville Seppänen
258 Tim Reynolds
256 cuber952
240 pierrotlenageur
237 mycube
221 amostay2004
220 AustinReed
204 (X) 
192 Yttrium
183 nccube
183 MatsBergsten
167 The Rubik Mai
166 ManasijV
161 deathbypapercutz
132 jorgeskm
131 marcobelotti
126 Brest
123 uberCuber
122 MichaelErskine
120 vdpflayer
118 cubeflip
118 Xishem
117 RCTACameron
114 tozies24
110 cmhardw
107 aronpm
106 Krag
104 Keroma12
102 LouisCormier
99 Mvcuber12
98 Daryl
97 Mcuber5
96 rickcube
95 okayama
94 vlarsen
94 Hays
94 chicken9290
92 Edam
91 Reinier Schippers
87 onionhoney
84 @uguste
84 Puzzle
81 Schmidt
79 Hershey
78 nekosensei
76 jla
75 KboyForeverB
74 antoineccantin
73 janelle
71 larf
67 Henrik
66 tx789
65 Shortey
63 WTF2L?
62 TheZenith27
58 HaraldS
57 hkne95
56 fazrulz
56 Lid
54 Odder
52 xEdox
52 Tentacius
51 dueone
50 Mako
46 mrjames113083
45 Ezy Ryder
44 Pandadudex96
44 cubedude7
43 RubiksNub
41 Thunderbolt
40 phantom_thief
40 Nelso
39 sutty17
39 jave
39 Deluchie
39 Georgeanderre
39 rahulkadukar
38 'rio
36 ZalEw
35 RussianWhiteBoi
35 AvidCuber
35 Hong_Zhang
34 brandbest1
34 dinostef
34 Vinny
34 theanonymouscuber
33 rock1313
32 bryson azzopard
32 Divineskulls
32 chrissyD
32 APdRF
31 Jin
31 thatkid
30 gass
30 Carson
28 Agassi_Yiu_HK
28 AJ Blair
27 cuboy63
27 ardi4nto
27 DavidWoner
27 kinch2002
27 da25centz
26 danthecuber
26 Blablabla
25 RyaD
25 Max CUBErick
25 cubefan4848
25 ianography
25 Baian Liu
24 superduperabner
24 PAPPAS!!15
24 x-colo-x
24 Fire Cuber
23 rona3
23 hjblqz
23 Elbeasto94
22 slocuber
22 kar0209
22 Elliot
21 szatan
21 mitch1234
21 AdvanceFIN
20 r_517
20 njarmstrong
20 isaacthecuber
20 Specs112
19 Mal
19 oskarasbrink
19 reyrey
19 wlstjd2145
19 scillage
18 boss9482
18 Achifaifa
18 Skullush
18 cy2169
17 Kare
17 pwnAge
17 Tim Major
16 kawazaki
16 Moops
16 dcuber98
16 cincyaviation
15 rubiksczar
15 Matt
15 clincr
14 amanda
13 insane569
13 zipzap321
13 RubikZz
12 wontolla
12 Mxsli4brekkies
12 kprox1994
12 Inf3rn0
12 CuberosDeRubik
11 Sir E Brum
11 JonnyWhoopes
11 HelpCube
11 blakedacuber
11 coinman
10 Pro94
10 NeuwDk
10 theace
9 AndersB
9 timelonade
9 camdenyoyo
9 Callum
9 TheChriskage
9 Guldfisk
9 brest
8 Czery
8 cubersmith
8 Chrisalead
8 theZcuber
8 Akash Rupela
8 hatep
7 Chalala
7 blackzabbathfan
7 d4m4s74
7 msushant
7 jeffreymenke
6 Jaycee
6 ThatGuy
6 tociva
6 bluedasher
5 Dylan B
5 ljackstar

*5x5x5*

1102 SimonWestlund
675 Mike Hughey
659 MaeLSTRoM
659 AvGalen
617 Evan Liu
608 Zane_C
599 Keroma12
472 Yes, We Can!
449 Jakube
438 yoinneroid
409 Kian
324 Hyprul 9-ty2
314 asiahyoo1997
314 James Ludlow
308 AnsonL
271 dimwmuni
265 Tim Reynolds
253 emolover
244 mycube
225 CuberMan
218 Ville Seppänen
217 Jaysammey777
206 Selkie
187 Yttrium
185 pierrotlenageur
177 nccube
172 (X) 
171 masteranders1
168 cuber952
166 uberCuber
165 AustinReed
140 MatsBergsten
122 The Rubik Mai
113 cmhardw
101 RCTACameron
97 cubeflip
94 Odder
93 tozies24
92 LouisCormier
90 MichaelErskine
88 Mvcuber12
83 Daryl
81 vlarsen
79 Xishem
77 Shortey
75 Krag
73 Erik
71 jorgeskm
68 Pandadudex96
66 tx789
64 aronpm
58 Divineskulls
58 cuberkid10
55 antoineccantin
54 rickcube
52 okayama
50 @uguste
49 fazrulz
48 Hershey
47 larf
46 WTF2L?
43 Hays
43 rahulkadukar
41 rock1313
41 Baian Liu
40 jla
40 Brute Force
40 ManasijV
40 Reinier Schippers
39 Lid
38 bryson azzopard
38 Hong_Zhang
37 phantom_thief
37 ZalEw
37 Nelso
37 mrjames113083
37 Henrik
36 nekosensei
36 Vinny
35 APdRF
34 rona3
33 Mcuber5
31 cubedude7
30 dinostef
28 TheZenith27
28 Ezy Ryder
28 da25centz
27 Mako
27 Edam
26 AJ Blair
26 Edward_Lin
25 gass
25 dueone
25 jave
24 sutty17
24 RussianWhiteBoi
24 Brest
24 kinch2002
23 chrissyD
23 hjblqz
22 RyaD
22 brandbest1
22 DavidWoner
22 AdvanceFIN
21 JianhanC
21 r_517
21 mitch1234
21 isaacthecuber
21 Diniz
20 Matt
19 dcuber98
19 slocuber
18 Pro94
18 rubiksczar
17 szatan
17 AndersB
17 KboyForeverB
17 hkne95
16 Elbeasto94
16 cy2169
16 scillage
15 Skullush
15 thatkid
15 Georgeanderre
14 danthecuber
14 Elliot
13 ardi4nto
13 zipzap321
12 Kare
11 vdpflayer
11 CUB3R01
11 cincyaviation
11 clincr
10 reyrey
10 ianography
10 JonnyWhoopes
9 Schmidt
9 Guldfisk
9 d4m4s74
9 hatep
7 Moops
7 Chrisalead
7 Akash Rupela
7 tociva
6 Callum
6 TheChriskage
6 SoSlow
6 oskarasbrink
6 brest

*6x6x6*

613 SimonWestlund
473 Mike Hughey
400 Keroma12
359 AvGalen
305 MaeLSTRoM
221 Evan Liu
199 James Ludlow
184 mycube
163 Selkie
148 dimwmuni
137 Jakube
117 okayama
114 Jaysammey777
113 Tim Reynolds
105 asiahyoo1997
98 Yttrium
93 emolover
84 uberCuber
82 Hays
72 Yes, We Can!
63 AustinReed
60 pierrotlenageur
58 Daryl
57 MatsBergsten
49 nccube
47 MichaelErskine
41 Mcuber5
40 cuber952
34 rickcube
29 Shortey
27 phantom_thief
24 Mako
24 mrjames113083
24 Henrik
23 sutty17
22 tx789
22 larf
21 RCTACameron
20 gass
19 dueone
19 Hong_Zhang
18 bryson azzopard
18 kinch2002
18 rahulkadukar
17 Brute Force
15 superduperabner
15 mitch1234
15 rubiksczar
15 DavidWoner
15 antoineccantin
13 szatan
12 JianhanC
12 dinostef
12 Ezy Ryder
12 fazrulz
11 AndersB
11 cubedude7
10 cubeflip
8 CuberMan
8 zipzap321
8 LouisCormier
7 RyaD
7 brandbest1
7 Krag
7 TheChriskage
7 Skullush
7 oskarasbrink
7 Edam
7 masteranders1

*7x7x7*

588 Mike Hughey
567 SimonWestlund
427 AvGalen
283 MaeLSTRoM
234 okayama
225 James Ludlow
201 Jakube
167 Evan Liu
162 mycube
138 Tim Reynolds
137 tozies24
122 Keroma12
121 Jaysammey777
89 Ville Seppänen
87 Kian
81 uberCuber
78 emolover
72 Selkie
70 Yttrium
67 Georgeanderre
66 asiahyoo1997
47 dimwmuni
44 Daryl
43 masteranders1
40 Brute Force
36 rickcube
36 nccube
35 Shortey
32 MatsBergsten
32 cuber952
31 Hong_Zhang
29 The Rubik Mai
26 Mako
26 Xishem
25 cubeflip
24 Vinny
23 RussianWhiteBoi
23 Hyprul 9-ty2
21 Mcuber5
20 LouisCormier
20 RCTACameron
19 APdRF
19 antoineccantin
19 kinch2002
19 MichaelErskine
18 rahulkadukar
17 AndersB
17 dueone
17 MylesPerHour
17 tx789
17 Matt
16 phantom_thief
16 Yes, We Can!
15 rubiksczar
15 DavidWoner
14 fazrulz
13 JianhanC
13 KboyForeverB
12 wontolla
10 szatan
10 sutty17
9 thatkid
9 rock1313
9 zipzap321
9 Henrik
8 dinostef
8 mitch1234
8 TheChriskage
8 Skullush
8 mrjames113083
8 cmhardw
8 pierrotlenageur
8 Zane_C

*3x3 one handed*

1066 SimonWestlund
980 Yes, We Can!
963 Zane_C
800 Evan Liu
632 AnsonL
553 Mike Hughey
511 Jaysammey777
504 yoinneroid
498 AvGalen
489 MaeLSTRoM
467 Jakube
460 Kian
430 asiahyoo1997
429 a small kitten
352 amostay2004
333 dimwmuni
323 Hyprul 9-ty2
312 nccube
302 CuberMan
293 mycube
270 masteranders1
246 James Ludlow
240 Ville Seppänen
237 Hershey
235 (X) 
234 janelle
234 Odder
234 cuberkid10
233 Tim Reynolds
219 ManasijV
188 deathbypapercutz
181 antoineccantin
174 Xishem
173 Elliot
158 The Rubik Mai
153 Selkie
148 emolover
145 RCTACameron
142 RubiksNub
130 Puzzle
129 HaraldS
128 cubeflip
124 cuber952
123 vdpflayer
122 mande
114 Mcuber5
111 jorgeskm
108 Yttrium
107 AustinReed
107 Henrik
102 chicken9290
101 rickcube
97 pierrotlenageur
96 aronpm
96 @uguste
94 jla
89 Brute Force
89 WTF2L?
89 uberCuber
87 marcobelotti
85 MrIndianTeen
83 pwnAge
80 Erik
79 Yuxuibbs
78 Keroma12
73 Ezy Ryder
72 nekosensei
72 MichaelErskine
72 Shortey
71 LouisCormier
71 Norbi
69 Mvcuber12
69 nlCuber22
65 MAHTI-ANSSI
65 Lid
60 KryuzbanDmitry
59 Baian Liu
56 tx789
56 slocuber
56 theanonymouscuber
55 Blablabla
52 Alcuber
50 APdRF
49 fazrulz
48 Daryl
47 onionhoney
44 Pandadudex96
44 Georgeanderre
44 hkne95
43 Edmund
42 TheZenith27
42 EmersonHerrmann
41 reyrey
38 ZalEw
37 Reinier Schippers
36 r_517
35 squilliams
34 bryson azzopard
34 Pro94
34 insane569
33 rona3
32 dinostef
32 Mako
31 Jin
31 da25centz
31 'rio
30 Akash Rupela
30 Diniz
29 AndersB
29 sutty17
29 JustinJ
29 CuberosDeRubik
28 kawazaki
28 dueone
28 Sir E Brum
27 kprox1994
27 kinch2002
26 Divineskulls
26 kar0209
25 danthecuber
25 superduperabner
24 brandbest1
24 xEdox
24 Nelso
24 Tentacius
24 mrjames113083
24 AdvanceFIN
24 JonnyWhoopes
23 RyaD
23 Sillas
23 bluecloe45
23 5BLD
23 StachuK1992
22 cuboy63
22 isaacthecuber
21 ilham ridhwan
21 DavidWoner
20 gavnasty
20 cubedude7
20 Jedi5412
20 blakedacuber
19 szatan
18 gass
18 Tim Major
18 cincyaviation
18 Specs112
17 Moops
17 Guldfisk
17 Deluchie
17 thatkid
17 wlstjd2145
17 y235
16 daniel0731ex
16 Krag
16 7942139101129
16 Isbit
16 Inf3rn0
16 rahulkadukar
16 AJ Blair
15 vlarsen
15 KboyForeverB
15 Hong_Zhang
14 Mal
14 Skullush
14 zipzap321
13 superti
12 pdilla
12 Kzip
12 Jaycee
12 mitch1234
12 Carson
12 cy2169
11 Schmidt
10 timelonade
10 Achifaifa
10 Alastaire
10 jave
10 Lord Voldemort
9 Czery
9 x-colo-x
9 ianography
9 okayama
8 ThatGuy
8 cubersmith
8 manyhobbyfreak
8 Elbeasto94
8 HelpCube
7 Bunker
7 TheChriskage
7 RussianWhiteBoi
7 edw0010
6 Dylan B
6 SamKennedy
6 msushant
6 clincr
6 Cubenovice
5 dcuber98
5 Callum
5 Chalala
5 ardi4nto
5 Zoé
5 Matt
5 scillage

*3x3 with feet*

356 Mike Hughey
257 Henrik
177 SimonWestlund
113 Jaysammey777
107 Jakube
66 yoinneroid
39 KryuzbanDmitry
36 Mcuber5
30 James Ludlow
28 cuberkid10
25 okayama
22 CuberMan
19 Mako
17 emolover
15 tx789
13 jla
13 Brute Force
11 Shortey
10 ilham ridhwan
9 DavidWoner
9 kinch2002
7 fazrulz
6 RyaD
6 nccube
6 antoineccantin
6 Kian
6 Ville Seppänen
5 szatan
5 AndersB
5 Skullush
5 cubeflip
5 Xishem
5 aronpm
5 @uguste
5 Yes, We Can!
5 RCTACameron

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*

724 SimonWestlund
712 Zane_C
693 Evan Liu
674 Mike Hughey
560 MatsBergsten
347 Jakube
330 AnsonL
323 Jaysammey777
242 MaeLSTRoM
242 AvGalen
210 Ville Seppänen
169 RCTACameron
168 Yes, We Can!
157 CuberMan
149 dimwmuni
144 asiahyoo1997
139 aronpm
127 emolover
117 yoinneroid
114 Tim Reynolds
106 marcobelotti
103 cuberkid10
99 Xishem
97 AustinReed
96 Keroma12
91 nccube
88 Hyprul 9-ty2
82 pierrotlenageur
80 Mcuber5
76 Kian
75 Krag
73 nekosensei
71 James Ludlow
67 uberCuber
65 (X) 
62 Yttrium
62 @uguste
59 okayama
53 Schmidt
50 Rubiks560
49 Baian Liu
48 Blablabla
43 Shortey
42 cmhardw
36 Norbi
35 rahulkadukar
34 Odder
32 jla
32 Edward_Lin
30 Ezy Ryder
30 cubeflip
29 Brute Force
29 x-colo-x
28 Mvcuber12
26 ManasijV
25 Mako
25 Selkie
24 vlarsen
22 fazrulz
22 Reinier Schippers
22 Hong_Zhang
21 JustinJ
21 JonnyWhoopes
20 Georgeanderre
20 DavidWoner
19 Moops
19 Henrik
18 manyhobbyfreak
18 Lid
17 The Rubik Mai
16 gass
16 cubedude7
16 Tim Major
15 thatkid
14 RyaD
14 cuboy63
14 kinch2002
14 Alcuber
14 cuber952
12 mrjames113083
12 cincyaviation
12 Elliot
11 marco.garsed
11 dueone
11 cy2169
10 wlstjd2145
10 onionhoney
9 AndersB
9 xEdox
9 Zoé
8 szatan
8 brandbest1
8 Bunker
8 Akash Rupela
8 d4m4s74
7 Kzip
7 timelonade
7 jorgeskm
6 jave
6 Skullush
6 LouisCormier
5 Carson
4 rickcube
4 Julian
4 Cubenovice

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*

969 Zane_C
881 Mike Hughey
796 MatsBergsten
752 SimonWestlund
569 Jakube
539 okayama
457 cmhardw
388 Yes, We Can!
357 amostay2004
318 AvGalen
261 MaeLSTRoM
238 Ville Seppänen
236 Jaysammey777
198 Norbi
188 dimwmuni
188 Hyprul 9-ty2
185 Keroma12
179 aronpm
162 Kian
148 Xishem
146 Tim Reynolds
145 yoinneroid
144 Micael
128 ManasijV
120 AnsonL
118 Evan Liu
111 Yttrium
109 Krag
107 x-colo-x
106 Mcuber5
103 pierrotlenageur
91 CuberMan
87 AustinReed
79 Henrik
71 marcobelotti
68 mande
63 (X) 
62 Brute Force
61 jorgeskm
58 nekosensei
54 Rebecca Hughey
52 uberCuber
49 asiahyoo1997
49 Reinier Schippers
41 lucarubik
41 @uguste
40 Kzip
38 Daryl
35 Ezy Ryder
35 Blablabla
33 Hong_Zhang
30 Mako
30 ZalEw
30 WTF2L?
30 rahulkadukar
28 RubiksNub
27 cubedude7
26 Selkie
25 hkne95
25 cuber952
24 rickcube
23 thatkid
23 fazrulz
23 Max Neitzel
21 Shortey
20 cuboy63
20 PAPPAS!!15
20 Mvcuber12
19 Kare
19 RyaD
19 DavidWoner
19 JonnyWhoopes
19 Cubenovice
19 Sébastien_Auroux
18 marco.garsed
17 AndersB
17 Skullush
17 kinch2002
17 Odder
16 MrMoney
15 dueone
15 JyH
15 CharlesOBlack
15 pjk
14 squilliams
13 theZcuber
12 tozies24
12 superti
12 Kynit
12 James Ludlow
12 cincyaviation
12 cuberkid10
12 RCTACameron
11 wlstjd2145
10 szatan
10 Max CUBErick
10 Julian
10 da25centz
9 Akash Rupela
8 Jaycee
8 brandbest1
8 Bunker
8 Zoé
7 insane569
7 PeterV
6 BC1997
6 jave
6 RussianWhiteBoi
6 Elbeasto94
6 antoineccantin
6 d4m4s74
6 mrjames113083
6 Isbit
6 Alcuber
6 Baian Liu

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*

631 Mike Hughey
582 MatsBergsten
486 cmhardw
443 Zane_C
420 SimonWestlund
412 Jakube
407 okayama
161 Ville Seppänen
120 dimwmuni
88 Tim Reynolds
81 aronpm
80 Jaysammey777
76 amostay2004
58 Yes, We Can!
57 Yttrium
54 yoinneroid
53 Keroma12
30 x-colo-x
25 Henrik
24 Hyprul 9-ty2
24 Hong_Zhang
21 ZalEw
20 rock1313
18 fazrulz
17 Mako
17 cuboy63
16 Shortey
15 Isbit
15 kinch2002
11 MrMoney
10 RyaD
10 Xishem
8 marcobelotti
8 Mcuber5
8 AustinReed
8 DavidWoner
8 Kian

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*

685 Mike Hughey
637 MatsBergsten
570 Zane_C
483 cmhardw
428 okayama
370 Jakube
268 SimonWestlund
99 Ville Seppänen
80 Tim Reynolds
51 dimwmuni
50 aronpm
40 Jaysammey777
31 yoinneroid
25 Yes, We Can!
21 MrMoney
15 ZalEw
13 Hong_Zhang
10 fazrulz
10 Isbit
10 Henrik
10 kinch2002
10 Keroma12

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*

609 Mike Hughey
528 MatsBergsten
101 cmhardw
84 Jakube
60 Tim Reynolds
36 Jaysammey777
12 fazrulz
12 Henrik

*7x7x7 Blindfolded *

666 Mike Hughey
524 MatsBergsten
84 Zane_C
73 cmhardw
42 Jakube
42 Jaysammey777
28 Tim Reynolds
14 aronpm

*3x3 Multi blind*

1121 Zane_C
927 Mike Hughey
912 Jakube
653 MatsBergsten
507 okayama
505 SimonWestlund
216 Micael
216 MrMoney
204 kinch2002
184 Jaysammey777
184 Kian
137 aronpm
92 Yes, We Can!
85 yoinneroid
77 dimwmuni
76 MaeLSTRoM
73 Keroma12
69 Evan Liu
67 Mcuber5
63 Ville Seppänen
57 Yttrium
55 Tim Reynolds
43 Xishem
35 Mako
34 CuberMan
31 marcobelotti
28 Brute Force
24 Norbi
23 micael
23 cuber952
22 Hong_Zhang
16 x-colo-x
16 fazrulz
13 insane569
12 DavidWoner
12 Hyprul 9-ty2
11 ManasijV
11 @uguste
10 cubedude7
10 JonnyWhoopes
10 mande
9 Kare
9 theZcuber
8 thatkid
6 Bunker
6 Skullush
6 Shortey
5 szatan
5 AndersB
5 Max CUBErick
4 rock1313
4 uberCuber
4 Henrik
4 Reinier Schippers

*3x3 Match the scramble*

409 Mike Hughey
302 AvGalen
250 Jaysammey777
234 Evan Liu
153 SimonWestlund
146 MaeLSTRoM
99 Zane_C
91 Jakube
85 cuberkid10
84 James Ludlow
81 Tim Reynolds
80 AnsonL
48 uberCuber
47 asiahyoo1997
46 vlarsen
40 Xishem
35 nekosensei
32 Hyprul 9-ty2
29 emolover
29 Kian
28 Brute Force
28 Mvcuber12
24 kinch2002
23 Selkie
23 Mcuber5
23 pierrotlenageur
20 Mako
20 @uguste
20 Shortey
19 Ville Seppänen
18 da25centz
15 aronpm
14 janelle
14 RCTACameron
11 TheZenith27
11 Georgeanderre
11 Zoé
11 DavidWoner
11 Henrik
11 Yes, We Can!
10 gass
10 AndersB
10 fazrulz
10 MatsBergsten
9 AustinReed
8 gavnasty
8 mycube
8 TheChriskage
8 Hong_Zhang
7 szatan
6 antoineccantin
6 Inf3rn0
6 Odder
6 cuber952
6 Baian Liu
5 RyaD
5 dcuber98
5 Callum
5 Skullush
5 manyhobbyfreak
5 kprox1994
5 5BLD
5 shuantsu
5 Norbi

*2-3-4 Relay*

759 SimonWestlund
685 Evan Liu
625 Zane_C
389 Mike Hughey
356 MaeLSTRoM
355 yoinneroid
319 AvGalen
303 Jaysammey777
265 cuberkid10
243 Jakube
233 AnsonL
229 Kian
189 emolover
189 dimwmuni
187 James Ludlow
168 CuberMan
154 mycube
151 asiahyoo1997
147 pierrotlenageur
138 Selkie
137 (X) 
130 Tim Reynolds
118 masteranders1
94 The Rubik Mai
94 Ville Seppänen
89 Yttrium
88 Keroma12
84 nccube
84 Hyprul 9-ty2
83 Yes, We Can!
81 jorgeskm
80 AustinReed
77 uberCuber
76 Krag
72 vdpflayer
70 cuber952
67 Xishem
63 ManasijV
61 Hershey
55 MichaelErskine
54 jla
53 Mcuber5
52 Mvcuber12
51 LouisCormier
49 Daryl
49 @uguste
48 vlarsen
47 Shortey
45 tozies24
39 brandbest1
39 Odder
38 Schmidt
38 Georgeanderre
37 aronpm
35 Lid
33 Henrik
31 sutty17
31 antoineccantin
30 Mako
30 janelle
30 MatsBergsten
30 chicken9290
29 dinostef
29 hkne95
27 RubiksNub
26 TheZenith27
26 Hong_Zhang
25 mrjames113083
25 AvidCuber
25 RCTACameron
24 APdRF
24 tx789
23 Hays
22 Thunderbolt
21 dueone
21 danthecuber
21 cubedude7
21 thatkid
21 nekosensei
20 phantom_thief
20 Deluchie
20 HaraldS
19 gass
19 RyaD
18 chrissyD
18 xEdox
18 onionhoney
18 da25centz
17 DavidWoner
17 wlstjd2145
17 fazrulz
17 kar0209
17 kinch2002
17 Elliot
16 rona3
16 cuboy63
16 amostay2004
16 theanonymouscuber
15 WTF2L?
15 Zoé
14 Pandadudex96
14 RussianWhiteBoi
14 amanda
14 x-colo-x
14 isaacthecuber
14 slocuber
14 Reinier Schippers
13 szatan
13 Ezy Ryder
13 rock1313
13 cincyaviation
12 cubeflip
12 scillage
11 kawazaki
11 dcuber98
11 Tim Major
11 zipzap321
11 ianography
11 CuberosDeRubik
11 Baian Liu
10 bryson azzopard
10 ZalEw
10 clincr
10 'rio
9 Moops
9 manyhobbyfreak
8 Czery
8 Vinny
8 rickcube
8 JonnyWhoopes
7 AndersB
7 Skullush
7 Carson
7 Pro94
7 cy2169
7 HelpCube
6 Hovair
6 Elbeasto94
6 theace
5 Kzip
5 Guldfisk
5 msushant
5 Inf3rn0
5 rahulkadukar
4 Achifaifa
4 Callum
4 TheChriskage
4 Chalala
4 NeuwDk
3 Jaycee
3 cubersmith
3 insane569
3 kprox1994
3 reyrey

*2-3-4-5 Relay*

677 SimonWestlund
480 Evan Liu
461 Zane_C
395 Mike Hughey
377 MaeLSTRoM
340 AvGalen
316 yoinneroid
224 Jakube
202 Kian
191 dimwmuni
176 Jaysammey777
173 James Ludlow
162 mycube
160 emolover
150 CuberMan
149 Tim Reynolds
146 AnsonL
140 pierrotlenageur
126 Selkie
123 asiahyoo1997
121 cuberkid10
109 (X) 
85 Yttrium
85 Ville Seppänen
84 AustinReed
78 uberCuber
77 Keroma12
71 Hyprul 9-ty2
70 The Rubik Mai
60 MichaelErskine
57 nccube
54 Yes, We Can!
52 masteranders1
51 LouisCormier
50 vlarsen
49 jorgeskm
46 Mvcuber12
43 Daryl
43 Xishem
42 Krag
39 antoineccantin
39 Shortey
36 Odder
35 tozies24
31 jla
31 Henrik
30 @uguste
29 aronpm
29 Hong_Zhang
28 mrjames113083
27 Lid
26 Hershey
25 phantom_thief
25 rock1313
25 RCTACameron
24 ManasijV
24 MatsBergsten
23 sutty17
22 rona3
20 dueone
20 cubedude7
20 cuber952
19 gass
19 Mako
19 Hays
18 thatkid
18 tx789
17 brandbest1
17 Georgeanderre
17 fazrulz
16 RyaD
16 kar0209
15 cuboy63
15 DavidWoner
15 kinch2002
15 da25centz
14 Zoé
14 isaacthecuber
13 danthecuber
13 Vinny
12 szatan
12 chrissyD
12 dinostef
12 RussianWhiteBoi
12 nekosensei
11 dcuber98
11 cubeflip
11 Baian Liu
10 Ezy Ryder
10 ZalEw
10 reyrey
10 zipzap321
9 Skullush
9 WTF2L?
9 rahulkadukar
9 scillage
8 bryson azzopard
8 rickcube
8 JonnyWhoopes
8 cincyaviation
8 clincr
8 Reinier Schippers
7 ianography
6 APdRF
6 Guldfisk
5 AndersB
5 Moops
5 Elbeasto94
5 hkne95
4 Callum
4 TheChriskage
4 Pro94

*Magic*

387 Evan Liu
265 MaeLSTRoM
192 Jaysammey777
187 AvGalen
161 SimonWestlund
114 cuberkid10
109 Mike Hughey
108 James Ludlow
99 Divineskulls
95 KryuzbanDmitry
78 Tim Reynolds
76 dimwmuni
72 nccube
70 Selkie
67 yoinneroid
55 pierrotlenageur
53 theZcuber
51 janelle
49 Yuxuibbs
49 The Rubik Mai
44 brandbest1
42 AustinReed
40 mitzi97
39 Lid
39 RCTACameron
34 Alcuber
31 Kamil Fiedoruk
29 LouisCormier
28 dueone
27 emolover
27 asiahyoo1997
24 jla
24 RubikZz
23 antoineccantin
21 mrjames113083
20 @uguste
19 Henrik
18 ilham ridhwan
18 da25centz
17 TheZenith27
17 MichaelErskine
16 AndersB
16 thatkid
15 rickcube
14 ljackstar
14 Hays
13 mitch1234
13 KboyForeverB
13 Kian
12 gass
12 boss9482
12 Hovair
12 danthecuber
12 James Cavanauh
12 Ezy Ryder
12 okayama
11 Jin
11 ardi4nto
11 Mvcuber12
11 Yes, We Can!
10 bryson azzopard
10 daniel0731ex
10 d4m4s74
10 zipzap321
9 dcuber98
9 cubedude7
9 Nelso
9 manyhobbyfreak
9 kinch2002
8 r_517
8 theace
8 Inf3rn0
7 YYT
7 clincr
7 Cubenovice
6 Czery
6 Frankie Sell
6 squilliams
6 fazrulz
6 Norbi
5 CuberMan
4 Callum
4 ImJustANubCuber
4 reyrey
4 Jedi5412
4 ianography
3 Rachel Hughey
3 hic2482w
3 ThePCKid
3 04mucklowd
2 szatan

*Master Magic*

306 Evan Liu
268 Mike Hughey
122 James Ludlow
118 AvGalen
108 SimonWestlund
105 MaeLSTRoM
70 Jaysammey777
64 yoinneroid
53 KryuzbanDmitry
47 Selkie
37 Tim Reynolds
32 Kamil Fiedoruk
31 Lid
28 mitzi97
28 cubeflip
28 antoineccantin
24 dimwmuni
23 dueone
23 Divineskulls
21 brandbest1
20 dinostef
18 Henrik
17 nccube
17 Yes, We Can!
14 The Rubik Mai
14 Alcuber
14 RCTACameron
13 AustinReed
12 bryson azzopard
11 cubedude7
11 Nelso
11 MichaelErskine
10 Mako
10 04mucklowd
9 ilham ridhwan
9 mitch1234
9 manyhobbyfreak
9 KboyForeverB
9 okayama
8 szatan
8 ardi4nto
8 @uguste
7 DavidWoner
7 rickcube
7 Mvcuber12
7 kinch2002
6 gass
6 boss9482
6 dcuber98
5 mrjames113083
4 danthecuber
4 Frankie Sell
3 Callum
3 Xishem
3 Cubenovice
2 Czery
2 r_517
2 CuberMan
2 cityzach
2 fazrulz

*Skewb*

217 MaeLSTRoM
184 Mike Hughey
113 Jaysammey777
71 Sa967St
61 cuberkid10
52 Alcuber
34 Tim Reynolds
32 James Ludlow
29 Georgeanderre
18 Xishem
12 Keroma12
12 Shortey
11 Deluchie
10 Krag
9 Mako
9 da25centz
8 cubeflip
8 Tim Major
7 DavidWoner
7 fazrulz
7 Henrik
6 AndersB
6 WTF2L?
6 MichaelErskine
6 cuber952
5 brandbest1
5 emolover
4 kprox1994
4 Mvcuber12
3 mitch1234
3 Skullush
3 cincyaviation
3 Odder
3 Yes, We Can!
2 marcobelotti
2 manyhobbyfreak
2 Mcuber5
2 AustinReed
2 tx789
2 kinch2002
2 RCTACameron

*Clock*

372 SimonWestlund
371 Evan Liu
318 Mike Hughey
213 AvGalen
164 yoinneroid
151 Jaysammey777
137 MaeLSTRoM
133 larf
131 nccube
128 Selkie
122 Zane_C
120 James Ludlow
120 Tim Reynolds
89 emolover
87 r_517
83 KryuzbanDmitry
64 Kian
62 Brest
61 Baian Liu
58 Mcuber5
54 CuberMan
51 Yttrium
45 Lid
45 aronpm
42 MichaelErskine
40 superti
37 AustinReed
35 Henrik
29 dueone
29 Shortey
28 Hyprul 9-ty2
28 cuber952
25 nathanajah
25 Mvcuber12
22 The Rubik Mai
21 cubedude7
21 Mako
21 AvidCuber
19 antoineccantin
19 coinman
16 slocuber
14 AJ Blair
13 Sheldon
13 kinch2002
12 ilham ridhwan
12 ardi4nto
12 DavidWoner
12 rickcube
9 RyaD
9 dimwmuni
9 KboyForeverB
8 tacgnol
7 @uguste
6 fazrulz
6 pierrotlenageur
6 Yes, We Can!
6 RCTACameron
5 szatan
5 danthecuber
5 brest
5 x-colo-x
4 TheChriskage
4 Elbeasto94
4 uberCuber
4 LouisCormier
4 okayama
4 Alcuber
3 brandbest1
3 mitch1234
3 Krag

*Pyraminx*

826 SimonWestlund
685 Evan Liu
472 Zane_C
449 MaeLSTRoM
398 KryuzbanDmitry
341 Jaysammey777
289 Odder
286 Mike Hughey
240 AvGalen
228 Kian
216 yoinneroid
206 emolover
206 cuberkid10
203 Alcuber
188 CuberMan
188 AnsonL
179 Puzzle
170 nccube
169 asiahyoo1997
167 cuber952
157 Ville Seppänen
136 RCTACameron
135 WTF2L?
133 AustinReed
133 Tim Reynolds
132 Jakube
127 rickcube
126 Mcuber5
118 vdpflayer
116 dimwmuni
114 Baian Liu
112 mycube
112 (X) 
109 Yes, We Can!
97 tx789
95 The Rubik Mai
94 jla
90 Daryl
79 cubefan4848
78 antoineccantin
76 Kamil Fiedoruk
71 Schmidt
70 James Ludlow
65 Krag
62 LouisCormier
61 cubeflip
61 MichaelErskine
61 chicken9290
57 Henrik
52 Keroma12
51 dueone
51 RubiksNub
49 APdRF
48 Yuxuibbs
48 Shortey
47 pierrotlenageur
45 Thunderbolt
45 Nelso
44 @uguste
43 jorgeskm
41 Erik
41 jrb
40 Mvcuber12
39 Georgeanderre
38 aronpm
37 Selkie
35 Mako
35 janelle
34 Inf3rn0
32 tozies24
30 sutty17
30 Hong_Zhang
29 fazrulz
28 squilliams
28 Lid
26 brandbest1
26 cubedude7
26 Xishem
25 ZalEw
25 da25centz
24 RyaD
23 gass
23 bryson azzopard
22 rona3
22 Sébastien_Auroux
22 'rio
21 Jin
21 DavidWoner
21 AJ Blair
20 Tim Major
20 mrjames113083
19 Brunito
19 kar0209
18 KboyForeverB
17 Zoé
17 kinch2002
16 PAPPAS!!15
16 Cubenovice
15 Moops
15 cincyaviation
15 Reinier Schippers
14 hrtg123
14 Skullush
14 uberCuber
13 Guldfisk
12 kprox1994
11 Pro94
11 superti
11 RubikZz
10 Czery
10 marcobelotti
10 manyhobbyfreak
9 ljackstar
9 TheChriskage
9 nekosensei
9 slocuber
8 clincr
7 NineTails
6 BC1997
6 Deluchie
6 Chalala
6 theace
5 danthecuber
5 chrissyD
5 cubersmith
5 RussianWhiteBoi
5 Carson
5 ianography
4 dinostef
4 SoSlow
4 JonnyWhoopes
4 Norbi
3 Julian
3 hatep

*Megaminx*

645 SimonWestlund
487 MaeLSTRoM
415 Evan Liu
381 Mike Hughey
324 Jaysammey777
255 AvGalen
212 dimwmuni
150 (X) 
140 yoinneroid
134 Ville Seppänen
127 James Ludlow
123 marcobelotti
112 Tim Reynolds
110 emolover
99 mycube
82 Selkie
82 Odder
79 jla
70 AnsonL
69 AustinReed
69 Jakube
67 Daryl
65 MichaelErskine
58 LouisCormier
56 Mcuber5
55 The Rubik Mai
54 cuberkid10
53 uberCuber
51 cuber952
49 Keroma12
46 Lid
40 CuberMan
40 Sa967St
38 Erik
38 Shortey
37 nccube
36 Hyprul 9-ty2
36 Yes, We Can!
34 CuberosDeRubik
34 masteranders1
34 @uguste
32 AJ Blair
31 cubeflip
29 Mako
28 jorgeskm
28 Georgeanderre
28 da25centz
27 Puzzle
26 hkne95
23 rickcube
23 Henrik
21 AndersB
21 tx789
21 Zane_C
19 antoineccantin
18 dueone
17 cubedude7
17 Mvcuber12
17 Reinier Schippers
17 Baian Liu
15 DavidWoner
15 asiahyoo1997
15 KboyForeverB
15 kinch2002
15 aronpm
14 fazrulz
13 JianhanC
13 dinostef
13 Guldfisk
13 okayama
12 Skullush
12 slocuber
11 Kian
11 RCTACameron
10 Thunderbolt
10 mrjames113083
9 mitch1234
9 Alcuber
8 Czery
8 zipzap321
8 clincr
8 Blablabla
7 szatan
7 nupityS
7 Matt
6 Yuxuibbs
6 TheChriskage
6 APdRF
6 tociva
5 TheZenith27
5 brandbest1
5 Zoé
5 Attila
5 userman

*Square-1*

552 SimonWestlund
529 Mike Hughey
472 Evan Liu
282 MaeLSTRoM
239 Jaysammey777
235 AvGalen
188 AnsonL
158 yoinneroid
137 cuberkid10
125 James Ludlow
102 AustinReed
99 Ville Seppänen
89 emolover
87 Tim Reynolds
87 cuber952
84 Selkie
81 Mcuber5
79 Daryl
76 Xishem
74 Jakube
63 jla
54 @uguste
53 Brute Force
50 rickcube
48 Lid
48 MichaelErskine
47 dimwmuni
47 Zane_C
44 Sa967St
38 nathanajah
35 janelle
34 Henrik
32 Thunderbolt
31 Shortey
29 Mvcuber12
28 nccube
27 uberCuber
25 dueone
25 cubedude7
25 Hong_Zhang
24 BC1997
24 Yes, We Can!
23 WTF2L?
23 aronpm
23 Baian Liu
22 AJ Blair
22 RCTACameron
21 Mako
21 mrjames113083
17 marco.garsed
17 kinch2002
17 Hyprul 9-ty2
16 Zoé
16 tx789
16 KryuzbanDmitry
15 Czery
15 brandbest1
15 Schmidt
15 Skullush
15 Forte
15 fazrulz
15 kar0209
14 DavidWoner
13 onionhoney
12 manyhobbyfreak
12 okayama
10 RyaD
10 Inf3rn0
9 Odder
8 szatan
7 Vinny
7 KboyForeverB
6 Deluchie
6 thatkid
6 zipzap321
6 Julian
6 PeterV
6 Kian
5 marcobelotti
5 TheChriskage
5 Georgeanderre
5 da25centz

*3x3x3 fewest moves*

1117 guusrs
989 irontwig
985 okayama
915 Mike Hughey
766 Cubenovice
409 Attila
358 Jaysammey777
346 Brest
332 MaeLSTRoM
295 Evan Liu
290 SimonWestlund
262 Jakube
246 Kenneth
246 kinch2002
205 James Ludlow
204 Ville Seppänen
181 Tim Reynolds
178 RCTACameron
175 yoinneroid
162 Zane_C
158 Krag
158 cmhardw
140 Sa967St
129 emolover
108 Kian
102 dimwmuni
98 uberCuber
83 nekosensei
82 nccube
75 Georgeanderre
75 Odder
69 masteranders1
66 jla
62 mande
61 Keroma12
52 manyhobbyfreak
52 AustinReed
50 MrIndianTeen
49 Shortey
45 Jaycee
45 CuberMan
44 Hershey
43 5BLD
42 Mirek
42 theZcuber
40 Mvcuber12
40 Xishem
38 da25centz
37 Brute Force
37 cuber952
35 AndersB
34 Blablabla
30 wontolla
30 Henrik
30 @uguste
28 Mako
28 pwnAge
27 brest
27 Sébastien_Auroux
25 DavidWoner
25 antoineccantin
24 mrjames113083
23 tx789
20 Stini
20 fazrulz
18 Kare
18 aronpm
18 Yes, We Can!
16 szatan
16 RyaD
16 michaelfivez
15 mycube
14 brandbest1
14 Sir E Brum
14 TheChriskage
14 cincyaviation
14 pierrotlenageur
13 camdenyoyo
13 Skullush
13 hashiryu
13 JonnyWhoopes
13 shuantsu
13 (X) 
12 Erik
12 kprox1994
12 userman
11 ardi4nto
11 tozies24
11 hhgoal


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 8, 2012)

LOL 7th place in:
Grand total, 2x2x2, 3x3x3, OH, Master magic, and FMC 0.o


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 8, 2012)

Big congrats to Simon, Mike and Evan! 

I expected Evan to be much more ahead of me than that.


----------



## Keroma12 (Jan 9, 2012)

If I hadn't stopped back in september I could have won 6x6. Still, 3rd is pretty good. Too bad university is so demanding.


----------



## AndersB (Jan 9, 2012)

Gotta say I'm happy with 124th place when I only competed last three weeks


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 9, 2012)

My goal is to participate in *every single week* of 2012.


----------



## AndersB (Jan 9, 2012)

Jaycee said:


> My goal is to participate in *every single week* of 2012.


 
Yeah, I want the same. I also want a result for every single event at the end of this year.

May the best cuber win this year.

Ps. Zane, you should have competed in feet once more...


----------



## Evan Liu (Jan 9, 2012)

Awesome! Doing every event I was capable of most weeks (and of course improving) paid off. 



Zane_C said:


> Big congrats to Simon, Mike and Evan!
> 
> I expected Evan to be much more ahead of me than that.


I had to scale back some weeks as well. 
Your BLD skills are inzane, and you deserve 3rd just as much as me!
But anyway,


Zane_C said:


> Thanks, it means a lot coming from you.


----------

